# The Official Vasyl 'Hi-Tech' Lomachenko vs Gary 'T-Rex arms' Russell Jr Prediction Thread



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

- They're all looking down at the midget amateur Russell Jr who hasn't even been 12 rounds yet :lol:

Hey guess what, Gary?....

_*You can't hit whatchur arms can't reach!*_









*P.S I'll post some of the latest Lomachenko news etc. on here too..*


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Loma late stoppage


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Putting my prediction as a separate comment rather than on the first comment:

*The Undefeated Gaul's Prediction/Opening Statement*​




;
;
;
;
​









I know Lampley and Kellerman look at this :hi: Give us Lomatards a shout, guys! 


Spoiler



They've made references to the 'few' in boxing forums/websites who hype Lomachenko. 
We put this content out for everybody's entertainment. Giving the fans what they wanna see.











*Breakdown*
*Disclaimer - I'm keeping this simple/easy to understand/not getting technical/dumbed down for purposes of initiating discussion. I will get technical if requested or to explain things.*

You think you're going to see Gary's 'amazing' jab in full effect? atsch Terrible judgement. 
Gary likes to use his t-rex jab a LOT, and likes to throw combinations. However, he only lands the jab when his opponent is static or is just laughably inept. This is going to be hard for Gary given Lomachenko's non-linear, come forward style. Gary likes to use his jab to get into his rhythm, so in the earlier rounds this may be quite difficult.

Gary also is a lot shorter at 5'4 and has a tiny 61 inch reach. Vasiliy will be pressing the action but he is good at commanding whilst also maintaining reasonable distance at the same time, making it that extra bit more difficult for Gary to land the jab. 
















Gary's style, developed and CULTURED by his Olympic background is actually a curse in disguise for this fight. Lomachenko will be given time and space to be effective and pick his shots better. 








Whereas in the Salido fight, Salido was coming forward, using his size and roughness to throw shots to get points on the basis of effective aggression regardless of whether the shots were landing or not, Gary wouldn't be able to provide that same effective aggression&#8230;that's not to say Gary will not be able to provide any sort of 'aggressive' threat, Gary will be throwing combinations&#8230;but&#8230;Gary will hit Lomachenko's arms A LOT during the fight, whether it be via jab or combination, this will make the fight appear to be more competitive than it actually is during the first few rounds, and at certain stages in the latter rounds when Lomachenko may choose to protect his lead and fight off the back foot more. We are going to find some posters here saying 'oh look, effective aggression boys, Gary pimpin Loma'. If a fighter hits Mayweather's arms, or if you're Mexican..JMM's arms, you're not going to count it, but you guys are ready to get CJ Ross on Lomachenko. I'm warning you, he'll throw impressive shots that look good, but they won't land cleanly. For those who are sober from bias against Lomachenko, take extra notice of this.

I need to see Lomachenko throw combos that aren't necessarily going to land as a part of improving where the pacing strategy is concerned i.e









*Lomachenko Dealing With Gary's Combinations*
Lomachenko deals well with dudes like Gary who like to come forward fast with combinations. Gary is going to try and rush Lomachenko to the ropes at times, but Lomachenko will show good defence here. Gary will get aggression points here if he can force Loma back - although he doesn't have the strength to get Loma RIGHT TO THE ROPES. I expect Loma to use his footwork to get around that, or maybe Loma can gain significant advantage by flipping the switch from defence to offence here and _turn_ Gary. Lomachenko's timing with his counters will be a big factor here.

The only reason why Gary was able to penetrate these cab drivers is because their second line defence *responses* to Gary's offence were weak as shit. Gary's onslaughts also tend to be initiated by a right hand to the centre of the body - they're incredibly difficult to land on Lomachenko and due to what I mentioned at the start of this paragraph, he's not going to be able to effectively follow through. 
Gary can land some good shots to the side of the body, something Lomachenko isn't very good at defending. I don't really expect this to have a significant accumulative impact however.

*Lomachenko and Aggression*
The reason why I say Loma is going to press the action is:
1. Programmed from the last fight 
2. Egis Klimas has said this is what Lomachenko would be focussing more on 
3. 






Spoiler



Light on his feet, yet strong intent in his steps forward. Lomachenko the tough boxer-puncher, here we come. 
If Lomachenko doesn't press the action, he could risk losing points based on Gary's arm shots and the occasional headshot.
But really, what the fuck is Gary going to do against a stronger dude with intent, who uses lateral movement very well and maintains a reasonable distance? *Also guess what else Lomachenko is doing in that clip? A jab being used, and quite often too tbh which will be good for neutralising Gazza*.
I can show examples of how Lomachenko can press the action in more detail later..



*GRJ's Speed*
Those who think Gazza's *speed* is going to be dangerous need to stop pretending that Lomachenko hasn't seen speed before..he's been up against fencing style dudes, under a three round construct. 
Sure, Gary Russell The Younger, you can throw fast combinations...ARE DEY EFFECTIVE DOEEE?

*Gary Russell Jr's Defense*


Spoiler



In short, I'm talking about his high guard, arms up. Lomachenko will land his huge body shots. 
15:14








Gary also relies on his athleticism and reflexes which should help somewhat.



*The Curious Case of Gary Landing a KO Punch on BenjaminCHENKO's Button*










Spoiler



14 KO's in 24 fights against bums. That screams a complete lack of power. It's a legit shit KO record against these bums.
Why the shit KO record?
I feel there may be some raw power is there but the utilisation of his style and the way he point scores means getting those power shots going is usually foregone. At 126lbs I wouldn't call him strong either. Considerably against Lomachenko he's going to have a very tough time being in position to land huge shots.
Look at all of the KO's (well at least the more recent ones)&#8230;do you really expect Lomachenko, the precision engineer, to be so out of position? When the fuck have you ever seen Lomachenko keep himself open to something like this&#8230;








atsch

Nevertheless, GRJr has an intelligent use of the right hook. Boy does that look very powerful against bums. I've seen Lomachenko take right hooks on occasion, he shook them off as if it were nothing.

I would say though, lets look at Russell Jr's opponents and their losses not including Russell Jr's:


Spoiler



Juan Ruiz - 7 losses, 0 KO's (Gary couldn't KO him) 
Miguel Tamayo 7 losses, 5 knockouts. 
Gusev - 2 losses, 0 knockouts (Gary couldn't KO him)
Castaneda - 5 losses, 4 KO.
Perez - 2 losses, 0 KO (Gary couldn't KO him)
Ruiz - 11 losses 4 KO
Miranda - 5 losses, 2 KO
Estrada - 1 loss, 1 KO (Gary couldn't KO him)
Meza - 11 losses, 7 KO's


- What we can see here in that case is clever match making by GBP to make their up-and-coming star to look like he has dangerous power. Look at the ones that Gary knocked out&#8230;they don't really have chins do they, guys.
- These guys chins cannot hide because they are at a skill deficit to someone like Russell Jr.

Lomachenko goes in with a WBO no.7 ranked fighter who was the WBO International Featherweight Champion coming off a win against Rey Bautista. Ramirez hadn't been stopped. And what happened?
















I saw comments like 'Lomachenko doesn't have power' if I can recall correctly from the RBR thread for Salido-Lomachenko. That was because they were only watching a safety-first, focus-on-survival Lomachenko, on first gear only until the 12th round where the fat fucking welterweight Salido admitted he was genuinely hurt and we could see that anyway. 
Gary does land flash knockdowns, have a look at a lot of those knockdowns though, they tend to be the result of his opponents poor footwork, positioning.



*The Middle Man - Sergey Vodopyanov *










Spoiler



This context will be used to just summarise what I stated.
Gareth The Younger was a very good amateur but eventually lost to Lomachenko's two-time son and World Gold Medalist southpaw, Sergey Vodopyanov (who Lomachenko beat at his own game). 
There are similarities between Vodopyanov and Loma. 
Vodopyanov *used to beat Gary to the punch virtually every single time.*...Sergey uses his size and style advantages over him at mid-range well, too. *Whatever happened to those combinations, Gary? Oh yeah, you just got into a match against a guy who can maintain distance better than you, and is longer, rangier than you, hence why we can't see them really can we, breh?*
Those advantages that Gary possesses in his game that he uses against his opponents was simply inferior to magnitude of the same advantages Sergey has to his general game. 
The Sergey-Russell Jr match:








*Closing Thoughts* 
*Lomachenko will win by KO (either in rounds 2-6, or 11-12) or a UD*. 
Lomachenko will look good in this fight. Lomachenko has seen too much of that style in the olympics. There's a chance that I have underestimated Gary's power, as I've said before, it is a Curious Case. 
Fuck me, isn't @ThenewFelixTrinidad spot on in diagnosing him as a dwarf? If Lomachenko loses to this dude then it will be pretty embarrassing. I wouldn't put Lomachenko in another world title fight until he's had at least 5 more fights. 
I mean, come on he even moves like a midget - watch him jump. A huge head and that tiny body. Seriously, midgets move in a certain way, Gary moves like a midget.




- Why is he sparring with gloves that big? Optical illusion. To make his arms seem bigger than it actually is :yep

With this prediction, there's a higher propensity for error to be made here because Gary has been feasting on bums and Loma can make dramatic changes or maybe not execute this well.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

:lol::lol: WTF!

Anyway, devastating KO victory for Gary Russell Jr against Vasyl "biting off more than he can chew" Loma


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

I think the Vodopyanov fights tell us all we need to know about both men, GRJr struggled against a southpaw that timed him and kept him at range. Lomachenko can do this and do it better than Vodopyanov


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

As I said before, I'm actually comfortable picking Lomachenko to win this fight. I can't believe people say GRJ is more experienced. He's been fighting absolute bums for so long. :-(

Oh, good post on the Vodopyanov fight. Damn, GRJ was struggling just to land anything meaningful on the guy.


----------



## griffin (Aug 7, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I think the Vodopyanov fights tell us all we need to know about both men, GRJr struggled against a southpaw that timed him and kept him at range. Lomachenko can do this and do it better than Vodopyanov


Fight was in 2007 though, surely Russell will have improved since then.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko late stoppage


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

So what you're saying is Lomachenko's cherry-picked a dwarf as his opponent?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Broxi said:


> :lol::lol: WTF!
> 
> Anyway, devastating KO victory for Gary Russell Jr against Vasyl "biting off more than he can chew" Loma


Fair enough, I'm definitely not ruling out that possibility. I think it will be hard to achieve given the idea that Gary's knockouts against only around half of his opponents who are bums were for the most part ridiculously out of position and were completely oblivious of defence. Just like I don't see Gary knocking out Abner Mares, I don't see him knocking out someone with better defense, in Lomachenko.



JamieC said:


> I think the Vodopyanov fights tell us all we need to know about both men, GRJr struggled against a southpaw that timed him and kept him at range. Lomachenko can do this and do it better than Vodopyanov


Somethings telling me my prediction could have been a little shorter :lol: no one has to really read it tbh as I'll respond to their comments anyway.



Mexi-Box said:


> As I said before, I'm actually comfortable picking Lomachenko to win this fight. I can't believe people say GRJ is more experienced. He's been fighting absolute bums for so long. :-(
> 
> Oh, good post on the Vodopyanov fight. Damn, GRJ was struggling just to land anything meaningful on the guy.


I think it may work against Gary as fighting bums could have given him a false sense of entitlement and if things aren't going well i.e by the championship rounds, I see him becoming gun-shy due to Lomachenko's ability to time Gary.

Gary's offensive work does 'look' good, but I actually think it's quite limited. I really hope Lomachenko does use that jab though, it'll save him energy tbh.



griffin said:


> Fight was in 2007 though, surely Russell will have improved since then.


Yeah, if I put it this way, it will actually make it sound pretty damn competitive...'Russell was a top amateur, Lomachenko used to beat top amateurs sometimes not by a very wide margin...now we're seeing a top amateur in Russell who is _adjusted_ to pros'.

But, as a counter, I could say the style that Russell possesses doesn't pose significant threat. Gary's base style operates the way an amateur operates, Gary gives Lomachenko all important time and space to cause a similar effect to what he did in WSB. So essentially I'm drawing attention to the fact that Gary is not Salido, so Lomachenko will be fighting a relatively different fight.



Felix said:


> So what you're saying is Lomachenko's cherry-picked a dwarf as his opponent?


No, I think Gary cherry picked his opponents and that Gary has a good skill level and can provide threat in the way of combination punching which can keep things somewhat competitive as well as body shots and potentially Gary's intelligent right hook. 
But come on, dude looks dwarfed. 
You're going to see a huge difference in height and reach like with Vodopyanov and Russell Jr and Lomachenko using this to advantage.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

griffin said:


> Fight was in 2007 though, surely Russell will have improved since then.


No doubt so he should do better, but if you struggle with rangy southpaws who take away your hand speed advantage then you probably always will, every fighter struggles with a certain style


----------



## griffin (Aug 7, 2013)

JamieC said:


> No doubt so he should do better, but if you struggle with rangy southpaws who take away your hand speed advantage then you probably always will, every fighter struggles with a certain style


Yeah probably true, although I feel Lomachenko is at his best when he is coming forward using angles and head movement, so Russell's reach disadvantage may not come into play as much.

I could see Lomachenko boxing of the back font but in the amateurs it seemed to be something he would do when up on points.

Picking Lomachenko for this fight as I have seen a lot of his amateur and WSB fights, and rate his skill highly although expected more in the Salido fight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC makes a good point. Gary hasn't made significant 'macro' changes in his style.
-----------------------------------------------------
Although it's not as necessary as in the Salido fight, I feel some people doubt Vasyl a bit and they're almost trying to think that Vasyl is not capable of being aggressive. 
Watch the first round here vs Oscar Valdez. Vasyl is going to be more adjusted in pros now, and would be able to deliver this, and again the man has been working on the jab.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

griffin said:


> Yeah probably true, although I feel Lomachenko is at his best when he is coming forward using angles and head movement, so Russell's reach disadvantage may not come into play as much.
> 
> I could see Lomachenko boxing of the back font but in the amateurs it seemed to be something he would do when up on points.
> 
> Picking Lomachenko for this fight as I have seen a lot of his amateur and WSB fights, and rate his skill highly although expected more in the Salido fight.


I don't disagree here tbh, Sergey Vodopyanov likes to strictly keep it on the outside and only in a short burst, go inside. 
And when Lomachenko comes forward the way he does, Gary is quick to try and latch on so he can point score, hence I'm expecting to a fair amount of combos and the commentators sounding enthusiastic about Gary throwing impressive combinations...in turn swaying the perceptions of the action within this fight, somewhat. This wasn't as possible against Vodopyanov.

So yeah, I'm by no means underestimating Gaz.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Yet another can for Russell to look good against, and with a belt on the line no less. This guy doesn't even have a winning record for heaven's sake!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

poorface said:


> Yet another can for Russell to look good against, and with a belt on the line no less. This guy doesn't even have a winning record for heaven's sake!


:hey

What are you talking about? Vasyl is 2-0 and the WBO World Featherweight Champion. He beat Salido 115-113 whilst on first gear and just went hard during round 12.


----------



## griffin (Aug 7, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :hey
> 
> What are you talking about? Vasyl is 2-0 and the WBO World Featherweight Champion. He beat Salido 115-113 whilst on first gear and just went hard during round 12.


I like Lomachenko but he didn't do enough to beat Salido.

He had the skills to get the win, but lack of pro 12 round experience showed.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

griffin said:


> I like Lomachenko but he didn't do enough to beat Salido.
> 
> He had the skills to get the win, but lack of pro 12 round experience showed.


I have absolutely zero problem towards anyone who think Lomachenko lost 116-112, although I tend to agree with one whole row of ringside reporters who believe Lomachenko won 115-113.

It's funny because a lot of the people who say Salido whooped Loma also believe Mayweather beat Maidana 116-112, when it could be argued that the dirtier puncher who didnt land as clean as Mayweather won the fight 115-113. All opinions are correct.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :hey
> 
> What are you talking about? Vasyl is 2-0 and the WBO World Featherweight Champion. He beat Salido 115-113 whilst on first gear and just went hard during round 12.


I think the biggest mistake Lomachenko made was that he accepted Salido coming in overweight.
He should have demanded that Salido does another weigh in a few hours later after the first one or no fight.
Even if Salido still came in overweight that would have been a few hours where he would not have been able to rehydrate, that might have granted Lomachenko the stoppage in the 12th round.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> I think the biggest mistake Lomachenko made was that he accepted Salido coming in overweight.
> He should have demanded that Salido does another weigh in a few hours later after the first one or no fight.
> Even if Salido still came in overweight that would have been a few hours where he would not have been able to rehydrate, that might have granted Lomachenko the stoppage in the 12th round.


Fuck it, Lomachenko needs to learn the way of the pros. Mayweather fights dudes who come into the ring at 172lbs, GOATchenko needs to be prepared for the worst....
yeah it's hard to be as GOAT-fied when your primary style is that of a pressure fighter :lol: stylistic disadvantage when you're up against a much bigger dude.
Salido would have been very weak definitely. He used his size advantages to really wrestle with Lomachenko throughout the whole fight.

If there was a rematch, Lomachenko would definitely win. I feel its better off that it went that way, as we can be more certain that Lomachenko will be 'ready' to take on dudes like Mares, Mikey.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

poorface said:


> Yet another can for Russell to look good against, and with a belt on the line no less. This guy doesn't even have a winning record for heaven's sake!


:rofl

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> :rofl
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Who's going to win? There's only Juan chenko, there's only Juan chenko.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Who's going to win? There's only Juan chenko, there's only Juan chenko.


Hey I actually got your hero on this one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Hey I actually got your hero on this one.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You don't rate Dwarf Jr? Or you think Loma's going to come in having learned a lot from his last fight?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> You don't rate Dwarf Jr? Or you think Loma's going to come in having learned a lot from his last fight?


A little of both...more towards the ladder tho.. I also think GRJ's style will be easier for Loma to handle...as opposed to that relentless rough house pressure style that Salido brings.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> A little of both...more towards the ladder tho.. I also think GRJ's style will be easier for Loma to handle...as opposed to that relentless rough house pressure style that Salido brings.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


And we've already seen GRJr struggle massively with a clever southpaw in the ams, if Loma loses this he should go back to Europe and build from almost scratch, but i think he has every reason to be confident of winning here, its a much easier ask than the job he almost did last time out


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

:franklin
​


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Russell is gonna send Pete Rademacher Jr back into obscurity and so ends the most ridiculous hypetrain in history


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I got Loma here.This is a level where he can look good rather than go in with a solid B level world class fighter( and that is in no way disrespectful to the great Salido, who I've been a fan of for many years) that is far too canny for a young unproven pro.
Loma performed quite well in defeat so I can see him winning against a guy who seems to be neck and neck with Kell Brook in the "when is this guy gonna make the leap" stakes.
I got Loma by a stoppage any time after 9.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> A little of both...more towards the ladder tho.. I also think GRJ's style will be easier for Loma to handle...as opposed to that relentless rough house pressure style that Salido brings.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Agreed. I think Jr's speed will be an issue for a while, but timing can overcome speed. I can see Jr. winning some rounds on activity while Loma feels him out and invests in the body. But if Loma can time Jr. after the first couple of rounds, he'll take over the fight.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

:franklin​


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

This place is going to be a zoo if Russell wins.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> Russell is gonna send Pete Rademacher Jr back into obscurity and so ends the most ridiculous hypetrain in history


:lol: a warranted hype train.



JeffJoiner said:


> Agreed. I think Jr's speed will be an issue for a while, but timing can overcome speed. I can see Jr. winning some rounds on activity while Loma feels him out and invests in the body. But if Loma can time Jr. after the first couple of rounds, he'll take over the fight.


Yeah that's pretty much the picture I have. However, I deliberately missed out rounds 7, 8 and 9 where in terms of rounds where a KO could happen because I think there's going to be this period where Lomachenko may fight off the back foot more, protecting his lead somewhat and just focussing more on timing.



browsing said:


> :franklin​


This dude looks like Gary The Younger.

Where's @Dealt_with at???

Dealt, I want to know more about Gary's chin and why you think it's suspect.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :lol: a warranted hype train.
> 
> Yeah that's pretty much the picture I have. However, I deliberately missed out rounds 7, 8 and 9 where in terms of rounds where a KO could happen because I think there's going to be this period where Lomachenko may fight off the back foot more, protecting his lead somewhat and just focussing more on timing.
> .


Thing is, he might not have a lead. If Jr. is active I can see him winning some early rounds. It's hard to see how flush quick combos land from ringside sometimes. If Loma thinks he has a lead, that could be dangerous thinking.

Go to the body early, figure out how to time him, and try to take him out late. That would be my strategy.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Thing is, he might not have a lead. If Jr. is active I can see him winning some early rounds. It's hard to see how flush quick combos land from ringside sometimes. If Loma thinks he has a lead, that could be dangerous thinking.
> 
> Go to the body early, figure out how to time him, and try to take him out late. That would be my strategy.


Yeah, it's especially not a good idea if Lomachenko thinks he's in the lead..
Thats the point I tried to make in my personal prediction. It's actually very hard to see 'live'/first time around, if those combinations landed or not. I think Lomachenko will look good in this fight, but I don't think it's going to be a sheer domination, considerably when what we're talking about right now takes effect.
That's the right strategy, but I wonder just how much Lomachenko is going to implement after just 1 fight against Salido.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yeah, it's especially not a good idea if Lomachenko thinks he's in the lead..
> Thats the point I tried to make in my personal prediction. It's actually very hard to see 'live'/first time around, if those combinations landed or not. I think Lomachenko will look good in this fight, but I don't think it's going to be a sheer domination, considerably when what we're talking about right now takes effect.
> That's the right strategy, but I wonder just how much Lomachenko is going to implement after just 1 fight against Salido.


I'm going to be there. And while I try to score live, I realize how tough that can be sometimes. I'm really looking forward to seeing both of these guys. Russell was a prospect I really thought couldn't miss. I've been disappointed in his career so far, but this could be huge for him. Loma is and incredible talent. This could be a huge stepping stone for him, too.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Kurushi said:


>



:franklin​


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

browsing said:


> :franklin​


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> .


Got any links to any of Lomachenko's WSB fights against fast southpaws?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I'm going to be there. And while I try to score live, I realize how tough that can be sometimes. I'm really looking forward to seeing both of these guys. Russell was a prospect I really thought couldn't miss. I've been disappointed in his career so far, but this could be huge for him. Loma is and incredible talent. This could be a huge stepping stone for him, too.


You're very lucky. Its a very good card. The video recordings I've seen of fights on youtube from inside the arena are very helpful for assessing a fight, but watching it live is a different animal.
It's difficult when making predictions with a fighter who hasn't stepped up yet, and another who has stepped up but hasn't 'arrived' yet.



Kurushi said:


>


:lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Got any links to any of Lomachenko's WSB fights against fast southpaws?


From what I remember, he fought orthodox dudes.

Coming to think about it in the light of this, this fight could be relevant:





From what I remember of this fight, it was a tricky start, but he started to time Gaibnazarov well later on.
We get to see Loma as an aggressive fighter in this fight.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I actually don't really like southpaws, southpaw vs southpaw is good but southpaw vs orthodox is disgusting most of the time.

Maybe not most of the time, but I would have liked it more if Lomachenko was an orthodox fighter.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> From what I remember, he fought orthodox dudes.
> 
> Coming to think about it in the light of this, this fight could be relevant:
> 
> ...


Cheers for that :thumbsup I was confused as fuck by the names in the graphics until the commentator exaplined what was going on but that's the kind of video I was looking for. He looked dominant after the first.

Actually isn't Selimov a southpaw?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Cheers for that :thumbsup I was confused as fuck by the names in the graphics until the commentator exaplined what was going on but that's the kind of video I was looking for. He looked dominant after the first.
> 
> Actually isn't Selimov a southpaw?


Yeah you're right, completely forgot. Although I don't think the Selimov fight would have much too relevance for the Gary fight.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yeah you're right, completely forgot. Although I don't think the Selimov fight would have much too relevance for the Gary fight.


Yeah that's probably true actually. He occasionally does the philly shell defense but he's slower than Gary Russel Jr but physically bigger with a longer reach and more aggression.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Win lose or draw. Lomachenko is incredible. No cuttin corners or pussy shit with this kid. He jumped into the pros head first and u don't see that with anyone else . Some call it dumb. I call it having nuts. All tgat said he destroys Russell


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Win lose or draw. Lomachenko is incredible. No cuttin corners or pussy shit with this kid. He jumped into the pros head first and u don't see that with anyone else . Some call it dumb. I call it having nuts. All tgat said he destroys Russell


You can appreciate Loma because you're a fan of old time greats who were tough as nails in their character, they gave no fucks and just went for it. 
Lomachenko is of the same brand of character as the Mickey Walker's, the Harry Greb's, the Jack Britton's.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Kurushi said:


>


Let's see here, I got my _Lomachenko amateur videos as proof_ (ironically) _to what he's going to do in the pros (-despite the fact the action depicted in those videos didn't do anything to help Loma score points on Salido :verysad so they should already be debunked as proof of anything but we are talking about Loma fans here so......)_,* I got a majority of folks in the thread saying Lomachenko is going to somehow* *win, * I've got my tweedle dum posts




The Undefeated Gaul said:


> You can appreciate Loma because you're a fan of old time greats who were tough as nails in their character, they gave no fucks and just went for it.
> Lomachenko is of the same brand of character as the Mickey Walker's, the Harry Greb's, the Jack Britton's.




and I got my










I'm missing something though.......

Oh



:franklin​

​


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> You can appreciate Loma because you're a fan of old time greats who were tough as nails in their character, they gave no fucks and just went for it.
> *Lomachenko is of the same brand of character as the Mickey Walker's, the Harry Greb's, the Jack Britton's.*


Yea lets begin hating on the legend.
Walker got stopped by Phil Delmont
Britton got stopped by Steve Kinney
Greb got stopped by Joe Chip

Do you see Lomachenko getting stopped by absolutely nobodies just like those "legends"
Vasyl might have lost 8 rounds to a top 10 rated featherweight, atleast he didn't get stopped by virtual unknowns.

:ibutt

You've insulted the goat.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Let's see here, I got my _Lomachenko amateur videos as proof_ (ironically) _to what he's going to do in the pros (-despite the fact the action depicted in those videos didn't do anything to help Loma score points on Salido :verysad so they should already be debunked as proof of anything but we are talking about Loma fans here so......)_,* I got a majority of folks in the thread saying Lomachenko is going to somehow* *win, * I've got my tweedle dum posts


Ironically, the Salido-Loma GIF shows you exactly how Salido scored points on Loma, and how you and other Lomahaters will think Gareth Gates Russell Jr will pointscore on Loma.

I think you are committing a fallacy here (false dichotomy), in that you're saying that what Loma does from the amateur fights CANNOT be done by Loma in the pros. Why?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

@*The Undefeated Gaul * what's Hi Tech's reach again? Like 68?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

browsing said:


> Let's see here, I got my _Lomachenko amateur videos as proof_ (ironically) _to what he's going to do in the pros (-despite the fact the action depicted in those videos didn't do anything to help Loma score points on Salido :verysad so they should already be debunked as proof of anything but we are talking about Loma fans here so......)_


I'm looking for fights that'll give me a better understanding of the match up of styles. Looking at some fights, albeit amateur ones, is more informative than looking at no fights. You'd agree with that right? I'm also interested in finding fights of GRJr that might give me a more informed idea of how he will deal with Lomachenko. If you've got any I'd appreciate the links. What you've done here is reached a little bit too far in attempting to make a funny without actually thinking through the intentions of my posts.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Ironically, the Salido-Loma GIF shows you exactly how Salido scored points on Loma, and how you and other Lomahaters will think Gareth Gates Russell Jr will pointscore on Loma.
> 
> I think you are committing a fallacy here (false dichotomy), in that you're saying that what Loma does from the amateur fights CANNOT be done by Loma in the pros. Why?


Fallacy? False Dichotomy, nikka plz.. Not one thing Hi-Tech does did in his amateur videos was shown effective against Salido. Not one thing.
:rlydoe Not one 'shining' trait of Lomachenko's amateur performances helped him out point/socre against a blanket target like Salido. Loma should have been the anti-thesis, on paper, the exact mesh of abilities that could undo Salido, instead, it was just the opposite..so you your 'fallacy + dichotomy' talk is pure sophistry.

Lomachenko. Does. Not. Know. How. To. Score. Points. In. The. Pros.
Lomachenko runs his punches like kata boxing drills.

:franklin

He does not know how to score points.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I'm looking for fights that'll give me a better understanding of the match up of styles. Looking at some fights, albeit amateur ones, is more informative than looking at no fights.You'd agree with that right? I'm also interested in finding fights of GRJr that might give me a more informed idea of how he will deal with Lomachenko. If you've got any I'd appreciate the links. What you've done here is reached a little bit too far in attempting to make a funny without actually thinking through the intentions of my posts.












:franklin


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

browsing said:


> :franklin


:lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> @*The Undefeated Gaul * what's Hi Tech's reach again? Like 68?


66' which is fine for a 5'7 126lber



Kurushi said:


> I'm looking for fights that'll give me a better understanding of the match up of styles. Looking at some fights, albeit amateur ones, is more informative than looking at no fights. You'd agree with that right? I'm also interested in finding fights of GRJr that might give me a more informed idea of how he will deal with Lomachenko. If you've got any I'd appreciate the links. What you've done here is reached a little bit too far in attempting to make a funny without actually thinking through the intentions of my posts.


Fun observation: I just watched his 08' final match against the Olympic Silver medalist who went on to have an impressive WSB career with good scalps on his resume..The reason why Lomachenko is so good and was such a great amateur was his ability to land accurate, hard punches when required. That's the bottom line. It doesn't matter who he fought. He'd always land more + better punches than his opponent. He'd never lose in that area.



browsing said:


> Fallacy? False Dichotomy, nikka plz.. Not one thing Hi-Tech does did in his amateur videos was shown effective against Salido. Not one thing.
> :rlydoe Not one 'shining' trait of Lomachenko's amateur performances helped him out point/socre against a blanket target like Salido. Loma should have been the anti-thesis, on paper, the exact mesh of abilities that could undo Salido, instead, it was just the opposite..so you your 'fallacy + dichotomy' talk is pure sophistry.
> 
> Lomachenko. Does. Not. Know. How. To. Score. Points. In. The. Pros.
> ...


He outlanded Salido and landed bigger shots. He doesn't know how to score points in the pros. He treated the Salido fight as though it was a 12 round amateur fight. If it was an amateur fight, he would have won by a wide margin, but hey, it isn't. He had no idea how to score points and was only concentrating on making it through each round without losing stamina. His whole team overestimated the stamina issue and they were saying before the fight how that is what they are concerned about the most, it's their primary concern. That's why I posted that Salido-Lomachenko GIF, it would sway judges. Loma is too clinical, too economical. He needs to realise that he doesn't have to be so perfect with punches.
I posted my take on it here:
http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=501159


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Yea lets begin hating on the legend.
> Walker got stopped by Phil Delmont
> Britton got stopped by Steve Kinney
> Greb got stopped by Joe Chip
> ...


Harry Greb must take notes.

Srs...Greb = straight up GOAT, > SRR, IMO.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I think the Vodopyanov fights *tell us all we need to know about both men*, GRJr struggled against a southpaw that timed him and kept him at range. Lomachenko can do this and do it better than Vodopyanov


That poor quality footage from 2007 is all really "all you need to know"? Did you watch it?

Here's a summary in case you didn't.

Round 1. Vodopyanov went up 4-0 early in the first round. Very poor video quality, so it's hard to see exactly what happened. There were lots of collisions. Sergei's point number increased, Gary's didn't.

Round 2. Sergei ran around and Gary chased him, trying to cut off the ring. And I do mean ran around. If Clemente Russo was watching he'd be llke: "Christ, what the fuck is that? Is that even legal?"

Round 3. Sergei ran around, making wide rapid arcs around the ring. Gary chased him. Sergei sucking oxygen between rounds like a distance runner who has just crossed the finish line.

Round 4. Sergei ran around, circumnavigating the ring at a rapid clip, running brisk laps. Occasionally standing ground for a little fidgety high octane fencing.

There's about 40 seconds of meaningful data here from 7 years ago when Gary was 18. The connection between what is going on there and professional boxing in 2014 is very, very tenuous.

I don't completely discount it, but I'd count it for very little.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

conradically said:


> That poor quality footage from 2007 is all really "all you need to know"? Did you watch it?
> 
> Here's a summary in case you didn't.
> 
> ...


So what has GRJr done in his can shoot of a career to suggest he can now deal with rangier southpaws who time him early and get off first?


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> So what has GRJr done in his can shoot of a career to suggest he can now deal with rangier southpaws who time him early and get off first?


nothing, but the 40 seconds of fighting in that video doesn't tell me he couldn't handle a "rangy southpaw". I didn't need a crap video to tell me GRJ is short. For the record, I slightly favor Lomachenko. By the way if you run around like that in a pro fight you lose those rounds.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> 66' which is fine for a 5'7 126lber


:franklin



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Fun observation: I just watched his 08' final match against the Olympic Silver medalist who went on to have an impressive WSB career with good scalps on his resume._.*The reason why Lomachenko is so good and was such a great amateur was his ability to land accurate, hard punches when required. That's the bottom line. It doesn't matter who he fought. He'd always land more + better punches than his opponent. He'd never lose in that area*._


:rlydoe



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> He outlanded Salido and landed bigger shots.


You're blatantly and delusionally lying your retarded ass off. 
I got the fight on deck, give me the minute and second marker. Lomachenko didn't land any punches of consequence.



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> He doesn't know how to score points in the pros.


I stated this first, I already know he doesn't. It was painfully obvious that he didn't understand he had to score points, outpoint, his opponent. Instead, all he did was drill his boxing katas, the reality of which flies in the face of what this idiot right here said.



> _*The reason why Lomachenko is so good and was such a great amateur was his ability to land accurate, hard punches when required. That's the bottom line. It doesn't matter who he fought. He'd always land more + better punches than his opponent. He'd never lose in that area*._


I just hope whoever this idiot is here realizes that his 'bottom line' didn't find a way to translate into anything in Vasyl's fight with Salido, where he couldn't land better punches or more accurate punches or harder punches than his opponent. Lomachenko's power nor speed nor sporadic movement found a way bother Salido.



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> He treated the Salido fight as though it was a 12 round amateur fight.


:kwonwut



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> If it was an amateur fight, he would have won by a wide margin, but hey, it isn't.


:franklin




Abraham said:


> If this was an amateur fight, Loma would have lost. An argument can be made that he's not fighting Salido as he would if this was the AMs, that he's feeling Salido out, but feeling someone out, and dropping rounds to someone you shouldn't is two different things. He really needs to step it up. Now.





The Undefeated Gaul said:


> He had no idea how to score points and was only concentrating on making it through each round without losing stamina. His whole team overestimated the stamina issue and they were saying before the fight how that is what they are concerned about the most, it's their primary concern. That's why I posted that Salido-Lomachenko GIF, it would sway judges.





The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Loma is too clinical,


Is he really? ... No he isn't. Stop pretending Vasyl is a technician, he isn't, he never has been. Clean boxing skills has never been his thing, even in the ams he relied on high activity, great athletics and sporadic movement, which gave him plenty of oppotunities to run off his boxing katas. He isn't clinical at all.



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> too economical.


:franklin



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> He needs to realise that he doesn't have to be so perfect with punches.


Professional experience does wonder for fighters, if Vasyl has the nerve to stick around in boxing after he loses to








maybe he'll get some.

:franklin


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Loma ko 8 watch him in the championship rounds with salido he looked like he was in the same class or above salido... He learned a lot and will apply it to this next fight. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Doc said:


> Loma ko 8 watch him in the championship rounds with salido he looked like he was in the same class or above salido... He learned a lot and will apply it to this next fight.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Why is nearly every post by you retarded?

I thought I remembered a time when you were a solid poster.

Wait....
no you werent
carry on
:franklin


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> Why is nearly every post by you retarded?
> 
> I thought I remembered a time when you were a solid poster.
> 
> ...


You don't like that I chose loma is a 50/50 fight dude, opinions will vary

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

conradically said:


> That poor quality footage from 2007 is all really "all you need to know"? Did you watch it?
> 
> Here's a summary in case you didn't.
> 
> ...


Me and JamieC are pointing towards the difficulty Gary has on a macro level with this style rather than on a micro level. I could break down Rigo's amateur fights the way you did and say similar things. Having said that, I do understand where you're coming from and your point does have weighting.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> :lol:












:franklin


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm actually very happy Team Lomachenko are analysing this fight, they put it on their website:


----------



## griffin (Aug 7, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm actually very happy Team Lomachenko are analysing this fight, they put it on their website:


Not sure how much they can take from an amateur fight that happened 7 odd years ago but at the same time Russell hasn't fought the elite in the Pro game, so you almost have to go back that far to see how he would do at the higher level.

Orthodox vs Southpaw though in that video.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

griffin said:


> Not sure how much they can take from an amateur fight that happened 7 odd years ago but at the same time Russell hasn't fought the elite in the Pro game, so you almost have to go back that far to see how he would do at the higher level.
> 
> Orthodox vs Southpaw though in that video.


GRJr Vs. Miranda might be worth a watch. It's southpaw vs. southpaw but that's about the extent of the similarities between Miranda and Lomachenko. Miranda sends his left hooks by post so was getting clocked by right hand counters all night. I think one of Lomachenko's successes will be that left hook so it will be interesting to see whether GRJr can counter when the left hook is coming at him a lot faster than he's used to. I actually think one of GRJr successes will be in right-hand counters to the body which Lomachenko seems to get caught by when fighting southpaws from what I've seen.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

griffin said:


> Not sure how much they can take from an amateur fight that happened 7 odd years ago but at the same time Russell hasn't fought the elite in the Pro game, so you almost have to go back that far to see how he would do at the higher level.
> 
> Orthodox vs Southpaw though in that video.


Yeah it's orthodox vs southpaw but Hallab's style is somewhat similar and I expect a similar response from Gary. It's a fight that Gary ended up winning incidentally. 
Yes, you're right, we're looking into these fights from ages ago to see how he goes up against elite skill etc. so although it was a while ago, it's still a good standard to assess Gary.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm actually very happy Team Lomachenko are analysing this fight, they put it on their website:


:franklin



griffin said:


> Not sure how much they can take from an amateur fight that happened 7 odd years ago but at the same time Russell hasn't fought the elite in the Pro game, so you almost have to go back that far to see how he would do at the higher level.
> 
> Orthodox vs Southpaw though in that video.


No.

Don't try to rationalize the stupidity of it. Seven year ago tape of an amateur fight used as a measuring stick of abilities for a fighter who has since increased in skill exponentially? Sounds like a SNL comedy skit. The fact that anyone is doing so speaks volume of their boxing acumen. I loathe the idea that Hi-Tech's team is,even in the least bit, trying to base their pro game plan on an amateur tape of their opponent from seven years ago who has been pro and training as a pro for five undefeated years.



Kurushi said:


> GRJr Vs. Miranda might be worth a watch. It's southpaw vs. southpaw but that's about the extent of the similarities between Miranda and Lomachenko. Miranda sends his left hooks by post so was getting clocked by right hand counters all night. I think one of Lomachenko's successes will be that left hook so it will be interesting to see whether GRJr can counter when the left hook is coming at him a lot faster than he's used to. *I actually think one of GRJr successes will be in right-hand counters to the body which Lomachenko seems to get caught by when fighting southpaws from what I've seen.*














The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yeah it's orthodox vs southpaw but Hallab's style is somewhat similar and I expect a similar response from Gary. _*It's a fight that Gary ended up winning incidentally. *_Yes, you're right, we're looking into these fights from ages ago to see how he goes up against elite skill etc. _*so although it was a while ago, it's still a good standard to assess Gary.*_


Gaul, you're boxing perception is so stupid. It's not a good standard to assess Gary.
You've let your love for amateur boxing blind you to the reality that professional and amateurs are two very different things.

While I doubt Hi-Tech's team is as dumb as you to rely on seven year old amateur boxing footage of their opponent to base their game plan around, part of me, a little part, hopes that's just what they're doing...

:franklin


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> :franklin
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


It's all very nice and easy to just discredit Gary's amateur fights from years ago, but we're looking at Vodopyanov here, someone who has a sense of similarity and is an elite monster. I actually don't agree that he has increased in skill 'exponentially'. They're not trying to base their plan on just that fight, the fact that they are using this fight is positive, it shows they're aware of when and HOW Gary will strike against a style similar to Lomachenko's in some notable facets (Ali Hallab), so it does indicate they're not oblivious to Gary's method of point scoring. 
It's also important to consider my point when I stated: 'Gary's style, developed and CULTURED by his Olympic background is actually a curse in disguise for this fight.' It's funny because Gary gets a lot of his competitive advantages from this style and background against his current opposition, and uses it now. However, Loma knows this style.

Fun fact to consider:
An important feature in Lomachenko's fights in the amateurs and the WSB is that he would assess the fighter by seeing how they respond when he presses the attack, as well as use feints to analyse his movement and responses. He then uses the information he learns from this to lay an onslaught. This is why Vasyl and the need to have his own pacing strategy sorted over 12 rounds is very important, I hope you can appreciate. So against Salido he had no pacing strategy and so was all about safety-first until the end as Team Lomachenko were very fearful, and to their admission, of being able to go 12 rounds.
Loma's pacing strategy means A LOT, and his ability with timing of shots is influenced a fair amount by this strategy.
Edit: See the Bashenov fight, round 1, for an example.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I think I can understand from a gameplan perspective why Gary actually chose this fight...he made the mistake of judging Lomachenko solely by his first two professional fights, thinking he would not follow through like in the Salido fight for the first 11 rounds, and just be quite static, on the defensive, not really landing punches in bunches. From that perspective, with Gary's style, it's an appealing fight to take. But, they're being hugely misled by this. 

On the contrary, you should expect Lomachenko to time Gary better as the rounds go on.


----------



## griffin (Aug 7, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> It's all very nice and easy to just discredit Gary's amateur fights from years ago, but we're looking at Vodopyanov here, someone who has a sense of similarity and is an elite monster. I actually don't agree that he has increased in skill 'exponentially'. They're not trying to base their plan on just that fight, the fact that they are using this fight is positive, it shows they're aware of when and HOW Gary will strike against a style similar to Lomachenko's in some notable facets (Ali Hallab), so it does indicate they're not oblivious to Gary's method of point scoring.
> It's also important to consider my point when I stated: 'Gary's style, developed and CULTURED by his Olympic background is actually a curse in disguise for this fight.' It's funny because Gary gets a lot of his competitive advantages from this style and background against his current opposition, and uses it now. However, Loma knows this style.
> 
> Fun fact to consider:
> ...


Russell would have been around 19 at the time of those fights though, while style may not have changed much he is now likely in his prime and would have improved in those 7 years. ( Lack of elite level opposition may not help as much though.)

Lomachenko style in amateurs was always going to be hard to do over the 12 rounds, his style would generally use up a lot of energy.

I feel he will be more confident of his fitness but he has still only done one 12 round fight so he may not know yet how to pace to win enough rounds to win over the distance.

How do you feel Inoue title win in 6 fights compares to Lomachenko's if he wins against Russell?

Obviously Lomachenko would have won a tile with less pro fights but he has around 5 WSB fights and Inoue is only 21.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

griffin said:


> Russell would have been around 19 at the time of those fights though, while style may not have changed much he is now likely in his prime and would have improved in those 7 years. ( Lack of elite level opposition may not help as much though.)
> 
> Lomachenko style in amateurs was always going to be hard to do over the 12 rounds, *his style would generally use up a lot of energy*.
> 
> ...


notice that in the Salido fight he completely abandoned the "kinetic style" with all the crouching, peek-a-boo feints, and the other stuff that he used to good effect in the amateurs. That was his signature style and it was nowhere to be found in his two pro outings. So the move to the pros has had an enormous disrupting effect on his style, contrary to what old dealt_with and Gaul were claiming pre-Salido (i.e. no problem transitioning because _he has a pro style already_). Maybe this time out he'll return to the pressure style of his amateur days and hope for the early KO or that his stamina gets him through to the later rounds.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

griffin said:


> Russell would have been around 19 at the time of those fights though, while style may not have changed much he is now likely in his prime and would have improved in those 7 years. ( Lack of elite level opposition may not help as much though.)
> 
> Lomachenko style in amateurs was always going to be hard to do over the 12 rounds, his style would generally use up a lot of energy.
> 
> ...


I do think people forget that Loma and Gary are like the same age. 
I don't think it would have been hard to do over 12 rounds, he has a particular strategy of, in the first round, he presses the attack and understands how his opponent moves, in the second round he uses the information learned to lay an onslaught, in the final round he protects his lead. Over the course of 12 rounds, he will be able to press the attack, discover his opponent more, pick his shots better, land certain traps - he'll have more rounds to do it, and it's one of the reason why I see him having a pretty long longevity for a pressure fighter, he will be the more cerebral type - so you can see why I think he has the potential to be GOAT.

I agree it is a fear because it's only been 1x12 rounds, he should have really fought lesser opposition with strong chins to learn how to pace himself because he's throwing himself to the deep end again when it's entirely unnecessary and counter productive for someone who says he wants to be known as the greatest fighter ever, rather than a very, very good fighter.

I'm not a big fan of his opponent, Adrian Hernandez. Adrian Hernandez is no Salido - i.e a tough, cerebral, smart veteran who has the style that causes trouble to Lomachenko. 
Inoue is very young, around 20 I think, so the world title win is still absolutely remarkable, although Inoue has big flaws that will make him get battered by Roman Gonzalez, whereas Lomachenko wouldn't get battered by the 126lb equivalent of Roman Gonzalez.

I think the 5 WSB fights are overestimated when people brand them as 'pro fights', they're actually no different to amateur fights today, there's just 2 more rounds that's all.



conradically said:


> notice that in the Salido fight he completely abandoned the "kinetic style" with all the crouching, peek-a-boo feints, and the other stuff that he used to good effect in the amateurs. That was his signature style and it was nowhere to be found in his two pro outings. So the move to the pros has had an enormous disrupting effect on his style, contrary to what old dealt_with and Gaul were claiming pre-Salido (i.e. no problem transitioning because _he has a pro style already_). Maybe this time out he'll return to the pressure style of his amateur days and hope for the early KO or that his stamina gets him through to the later rounds.


My answer to this is in the response above. He does have a pro-STYLE already, just amateur scoring.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Good posts by Gaul. GRJ is an arm puncher with no variation in his rhythm, that training video is pathetic. If he thinks he's going to arm flurry his way to victory against Lomachenko he's in for a rude shock. Note that he's also said that "Lomachenko is easier than people think". My excitement for this fight isn't really building, as I don't see it as competitive in anyway. I honestly think Loma's debut opponent was a tougher stylistic match up and challenge than GRJ will be.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Good posts by Gaul. GRJ is an arm puncher with no variation in his rhythm, that training video is pathetic. If he thinks he's going to arm flurry his way to victory against Lomachenko he's in for a rude shock. Note that he's also said that "Lomachenko is easier than people think". My excitement for this fight isn't really building, as I don't see it as competitive in anyway. I honestly think Loma's debut opponent was a tougher stylistic match up and challenge than GRJ will be.


With the entrance of this premiere idiot we've got ourselves a thread.

:franklin


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I do think people forget that Loma and Gary are like the same age.
> I don't think it would have been hard to do over 12 rounds, he has a particular strategy of, in the first round, he presses the attack and understands how his opponent moves, in the second round he uses the information learned to lay an onslaught, in the final round he protects his lead. Over the course of 12 rounds, he will be able to press the attack, discover his opponent more, pick his shots better, land certain traps - he'll have more rounds to do it, and it's one of the reason why I see him having a pretty long longevity for a pressure fighter, he will be the more cerebral type - so you can see why I think he has the potential to be GOAT.
> 
> I agree it is a fear because it's only been 1x12 rounds, he should have really fought lesser opposition with strong chins to learn how to pace himself because he's throwing himself to the deep end again when it's entirely unnecessary and counter productive for someone who says he wants to be known as the greatest fighter ever, rather than a very, very good fighter.
> ...


No. He has an amateur style. Just admit it.





http://mma-boxing.si.com/2014/05/15...a-statement-in-bout-against-vasyl-lomachenko/



> "You have to learn so much," Russell said. "Regardless of your amateur pedigree, you have to crawl before you walk. You have to learn how to make adjustments on the fly, how to slow the pace down, when to pick the pace up, when is the proper time to engage a guy, how to engage a guy. It's just the basic fundamentals that you have to learn. There is no way around it. You have to put in the work."
> Indeed, Russell says that his professional polish will be his biggest advantage against Lomachenko. Russell has fought scheduled 10 rounders in five of his last six fights, and went the distance in two of them. *His 96 professional rounds, per BoxRec, dwarf the 16 Lomachenko has fought. *
> "They are going to understand the importance of the learning process when I do what I'm going to do to Lomachenko," Russell said. "He thinks the laws of gravity don't apply to him. When you jump up, you have to come back down. You have to get these rounds in. How can you learn to make the adjustments in a 10- or 12-round fight when you have only been fighting three or four rounds your entire career? His second fight, with Salido, was a 12-rounder and he was pushed to limits he has never been before. I don't want to badmouth Salido, but he is a one-dimensional fighter. I don't think he could do the things to Lomachenko that I am prepared to do. He's not able to test Lomachenko the way I will."
> For Russell, a fight with Lomachenko is the statement fight he has been waiting for. After years of being derided as another Haymon creation, Russell has an opponent no one will question.
> "He's another stepping stone in my career," Russell said. "We are definitely going to get him out of there. I honestly think he doesn't possess what it takes to beat me.* If he gets reckless, it will be an early night for him*."











I'm expecting that he will Gary. I'm expecting that he will.

:franklin


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :lol: a warranted hype train.
> 
> Yeah that's pretty much the picture I have. However, I deliberately missed out rounds 7, 8 and 9 where in terms of rounds where a KO could happen because I think there's going to be this period where Lomachenko may fight off the back foot more, protecting his lead somewhat and just focussing more on timing.
> 
> ...


I don't think his chin is suspect, his chin is an unknown. I do see that he doesn't like being hit, even against the bums he's fought. I think people just assume his weak competition is to hide his chin.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> No. He has an amateur style. Just admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, GRJ does have an amateur style. At least he'll get some good pro experience against Lomachenko, finally a live opponent and finally a 12 rounder. He's going to get destroyed but hopefully then he won't be so protective of his zero and we'll see some good fights. I think if GRJ keeps improving he could have a Judah-esque sort of career, he might pick up a paper belt at some stage.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Good posts by Gaul. GRJ is an arm puncher with no variation in his rhythm, that training video is pathetic. If he thinks he's going to arm flurry his way to victory against Lomachenko he's in for a rude shock. Note that he's also said that "Lomachenko is easier than people think". My excitement for this fight isn't really building, as I don't see it as competitive in anyway. I honestly think Loma's debut opponent was a tougher stylistic match up and challenge than GRJ will be.


Sup brahh Loma gon' time him E-Z.



browsing said:


> No. He has an amateur style. Just admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:verysad

'dwarfs' - the only dwarf around here is GRJ. Loma's pro EXPERIENCE dwarfs Gary's...you don't really count experience by 'rounds', it's more about what is learned/established in those rounds.

Lomachenko is less likely than Floyd Mayweather to be wreckless tbh



Dealt_with said:


> I don't think his chin is suspect, his chin is an unknown. I do see that he doesn't like being hit, even against the bums he's fought. I think people just assume his weak competition is to hide his chin.


True, at least we know Lomachenko's chin is at least 'pretty good' i.e champion level.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> True, GRJ does have an amateur style. At least he'll get some good pro experience against Lomachenko, finally a live opponent and finally a 12 rounder. He's going to get destroyed but hopefully then he won't be so protective of his zero and we'll see some good fights. I think if GRJ keeps improving he could have a Judah-esque sort of career, he might pick up a paper belt at some stage.


uh huh

:franklin

Still making idiotic statements I see.

Alas, Vasyl has less than two weeks left to work to remedy his amateurish style in preparation for the Mr. Jr and his technician like ways. At the very least I hope his Hi-Tech team is putting less work in cardio centered workouts and hiring experienced sparring partners because Vasyl will be clinically schooled, the points scored on him will be clean and evident but the least he could do is look like he studied before he shows up for class.



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> 'dwarfs' - the only dwarf around here is GRJ. Loma's pro EXPERIENCE dwarfs Gary's...you don't really count experience by 'rounds', it's more about what is learned/established in those rounds.


Hi-Tech's team learned and established nothing in their rounds against Salido. That's for sure. No adjustments. After the first four rounds against Salido Vasyl's team made didn't workout any tactics from previous rounds going in to the next rounds till the completion of the fight.

Nothing, in hindsight, learned from Salido, by Vasyl's team is going to help them against Mr. Jr. As both these professional fighters are at opponents ends of the pro-game in terms of style and technique.

Experience is counted by rounds in the professional game as what is learned and established is only seen through the progression of rounds throughout a fighters career.

:franklin


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> uh huh
> 
> :franklin
> 
> ...


I saw that Franklin response over at ESB :lol:

How do you know? The adjustments are yet to be made in the third fight. If you're talking about within the fight, then sure I agree. Vasiliy's camp were too obsessive about safety and getting through the rounds, I was predicting a pretty brutal fight which is antithetical to the fight Vasyl's camp planned.
Gary is unanimously seen as an easier opponent for Loma's style. 
It's clear they learned a thing or two about pacing. It's nice to hear that Egis is emphasising pressure, and their training clip seems to signal it too, but....is Lomachenko going to do what we want him to do?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I saw that Franklin response over at ESB :lol:


:yep



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> How do you know? The adjustments are yet to be made in the third fight. If you're talking about within the fight, then sure I agree. Vasiliy's camp were too obsessive about safety and getting through the rounds, I was predicting a pretty brutal fight which is antithetical to the fight Vasyl's camp planned.
> Gary is unanimously seen as an easier opponent for Loma's style.
> It's clear they learned a thing or two about pacing. It's nice to hear that Egis is emphasising pressure, and their training clip seems to signal it too, but....is Lomachenko going to do what we want him to do?


It's not 'clear' that they learned anything and, emphatically, 'NO' Mr. Jr's style is not seen as 'easier' unanimously. Mr. Jr is a cold technician with blazing speed. Vasyl is an amateur boxer with Olympic level boxing stamina and boxing drill katas.

Who has Lomachenko been sparring in preparation for the fight?



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> but....is Lomachenko going to do what we want him to do?


I have faith he's going to do exactly what I want him to do..

:franklin


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

:franklin


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

:franklin


----------



## Freedom2014 (Nov 5, 2013)

Russell will win by UD.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am backing Gary Russell in this fight. Not just because I dislike Loma, but because I feel Gary Russell is more well rounded, and has a better style to fit the pro ranks. Gary has really wowed be over the guys he's fought - which have mostly been tomato cans. Loma failed against Salido, regardless of what Gaul or Dealt_with will tell you. His amatuer style did not translate to the pros and he got outworked. But I admire the way he tried to come back and end the fight in the final round. This fight is close though. I take Russell by decision.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

He's going to make it look easy.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> He's going to make it look easy.


Gary?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I am backing Gary Russell in this fight. Not just because I dislike Loma, but because I feel Gary Russell is more well rounded, and has a better style to fit the pro ranks. Gary has really wowed be over the guys he's fought - which have mostly been tomato cans. Loma failed against Salido, regardless of what Gaul or Dealt_with will tell you. His amatuer style did not translate to the pros and he got outworked. But I admire the way he tried to come back and end the fight in the final round. This fight is close though. I take Russell by decision.


That's pretty much how I feel about it.

:franklin

I've said that I expect Russell to score clean points the entire duration of the fight and even perhaps a knockdown by something well timed and clever by 'Mr' Gary.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I am backing Gary Russell in this fight. Not just because I dislike Loma, but because I feel Gary Russell is more well rounded, and has a better style to fit the pro ranks. Gary has really wowed be over the guys he's fought - which have mostly been tomato cans. Loma failed against Salido, regardless of what Gaul or Dealt_with will tell you. His amatuer style did not translate to the pros and he got outworked. But I admire the way he tried to come back and end the fight in the final round. This fight is close though. I take Russell by decision.


What's really sad is I think Lomachenko would make the transition and fight more like a professional, but he may never do it because he rushed himself. I honestly don't know who's gonna win this fight, but if he loses, he better take a BIG step backwards and stay active. Fight Jorge Arce or Orlando Cruz. Fighters on that level


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> What's really sad is I think Lomachenko would make the transition and fight more like a professional, but he may never do it because he rushed himself. I honestly don't know who's gonna win this fight, but if he loses, he better take a BIG step backwards and stay active. Fight Jorge Arce or Orlando Cruz. Fighters on that level


True. You can't just take on a veteran like Saldio in your second fight and expect to do well. You can tell he just wasn't ready for Salido. His style is all wrong for the professional ranks. He showed in the 12th round of that fight that he does have legitimate talent though.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> He showed in the 12th round of that fight that he does have legitimate talent though.


I got to disagree with you. He showed he does have the stamina. Jumping on a tired and spent fighter isnt indicative of boxing prowess and I'm hoping he opens himself up like that on Russell so Russell can put that right hook on his chin.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I am backing Gary Russell in this fight. Not just because I dislike Loma, but because I feel *Gary Russell is more well rounded, and has a better style to fit the pro ranks*. Gary has really wowed be over the guys he's fought - which have mostly been tomato cans. Loma failed against Salido, regardless of what Gaul or Dealt_with will tell you. His amatuer style did not translate to the pros and he got outworked. But I admire the way he tried to come back and end the fight in the final round. This fight is close though. I take Russell by decision.


You can't really make a sound judgement under that premise, the reason why is the reason I've always stated and can't be bothered repeating again. 
Loma did fail against Salido, I think that more than anyone here. Trust me. 
His amateur point scoring method didn't translate to the pros, his base style is fine. 
You admire the way he fought which is actually his norm way of fighting.



bballchump11 said:


> What's really sad is I think Lomachenko would make the transition and fight more like a professional, but he may never do it because he rushed himself. I honestly don't know who's gonna win this fight, but if he loses, he better take a BIG step backwards and stay active. Fight Jorge Arce or Orlando Cruz. Fighters on that level


Yeah, I worry about that a little too. I don't want to see Loma in with guys like Donaire, Mares etc. until he's sorted out the basics against Orlando Cruz's and hope they don't get knocked out in the process. Even if the knockout opportunity is there, he really shouldn't take it. I want Loma to take around 5 fights to sort shit out because I realise I'm always going to be very critical of his performances unless he performs against the standard I have for him, it's a burden in disguise being a fan of someone with such huge potential.



tommygun711 said:


> True. You can't just take on a veteran like Saldio in your second fight and expect to do well. You can tell he just wasn't ready for Salido. His style is all wrong for the professional ranks. He showed in the 12th round of that fight that he does have legitimate talent though.


Salido was an absolutely terrible choice of fight. A guy who's huge, uses veteran tactics to score points, a pressure fighter who defends VERY well to the body vs the too polite, too classy, too neat amateur point scorer. Although I think Loma won that fight 115-113, considering what Loma is capable of as you've indicated in mentioning the 12th round, that is no victory and anyone who says Salido won the fight is correct, too.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Loma did fail against Salido, I think that more han anyone here. Trust me.


:franklin


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> What's really sad is I think Lomachenko would make the transition and fight more like a professional, but he may never do it because he rushed himself. I honestly don't know who's gonna win this fight, but if he loses, he better take a BIG step backwards and stay active. Fight Jorge Arce or Orlando Cruz. Fighters on that level





tommygun711 said:


> True. You can't just take on a veteran like Saldio in your second fight and expect to do well. You can tell he just wasn't ready for Salido. His style is all wrong for the professional ranks. He showed in the 12th round of that fight that he does have legitimate talent though.


True true. Reminds me of Floyd versus Maidana, Floyd just needs to make the transition to the pro ranks with a bit more experience. He didn't fight for the first half of the fight, he looked timid and ate too many shots. He needs to learn to sit down on his shots, even when Maidana was tired in the second half of the fight he couldn't do any damage. Floyd's style is all wrong for the professional ranks, he needs to learn to throw combinations and fight on the inside.

It's called styles you tards, and Salido was the worst at the worst possible time. Loma already fights far more like a 'professional' than the likes of Floyd, and especially arm flurry GRJ. This fight isn't even going to be competitive, I'm hoping the Rigo fight can be made in the near future, with Donaire possibly for a warm up.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Dealt With, your Lomachenko worship is disturbing. I thought him losing to Salido would bring it down a notch, but for crissakes...you're like Charlie Z. Despite getting waxed by Wilder, still lives in this delusional state.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> It's called styles you tards, and Salido was the worst at the worst possible time. Loma already fights far more like a 'professional' than the likes of Floyd, and especially arm flurry GRJ. This fight isn't even going to be competitive, I'm hoping the Rigo fight can be made in the near future, with Donaire possibly for a warm up.


Won't be much longer now.

:franklin


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Dealt With, your Lomachenko worship is disturbing. I thought him losing to Salido would bring it down a notch, but for crissakes...you're like Charlie Z. Despite getting waxed by Wilder, still lives in this delusional state.


When have I said anything that isn't true? It's called a bump in the road, not everyone loses heart if something doesn't go right with a girl/fight. Maybe you can learn from some successful people, you're not destined to be a loser all your life.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> True true. Reminds me of Floyd versus Maidana, Floyd just needs to make the transition to the pro ranks with a bit more experience. He didn't fight for the first half of the fight, he looked timid and ate too many shots. He needs to learn to sit down on his shots, even when Maidana was tired in the second half of the fight he couldn't do any damage. Floyd's style is all wrong for the professional ranks, he needs to learn to throw combinations and fight on the inside.
> 
> It's called styles you tards, and Salido was the worst at the worst possible time. Loma already fights far more like a 'professional' than the likes of Floyd, and especially arm flurry GRJ. This fight isn't even going to be competitive, I'm hoping the Rigo fight can be made in the near future, with Donaire possibly for a warm up.


Fuck off. @The Undefeated Gaul is being reasonable and understands what I'm getting at. I'm not dissing Loma right now. This is me showing concern for him like I do for Canelo when I see him train or Gamboa who all have great potential, but may not be doing things to maximize it. Lomachenko has a style that's suited for the pros, but he hasn't made the slight adjustments to it to be truly effective. That's where those transition fights come into play.

If you look at Errol Spence's progress from his debut to now, you can see him turning his punches over more, being more relaxed, better balance, picking his shots better, etc. Lomachenko is just rushing through and forcing himself to fight at the highest level. Idk if he'll beat GRJ or not, but if he doesn't, he needs to reevaluate his career. He also needs to stop being around a bunch of "Yes Men" like yourself who just tells him how great he his and doesn't look to improve


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> When have I said anything that isn't true? It's called a bump in the road, not everyone loses heart if something doesn't go right with a girl/fight. Maybe you can learn from some successful people, you're not destined to be a loser all your life.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Fuck off. @The Undefeated Gaul is being reasonable and understands what I'm getting at. I'm not dissing Loma right now. This is me showing concern for him like I do for Canelo when I see him train or Gamboa who all have great potential, but may not be doing things to maximize it. Lomachenko has a style that's suited for the pros, but he hasn't made the slight adjustments to it to be truly effective. That's where those transition fights come into play.
> 
> If you look at Errol Spence's progress from his debut to now, you can see him turning his punches over more, being more relaxed, better balance, picking his shots better, etc. Lomachenko is just rushing through and forcing himself to fight at the highest level. Idk if he'll beat GRJ or not, but if he doesn't, he needs to reevaluate his career. He also needs to stop being around a bunch of "Yes Men" like yourself who just tells him how great he his and doesn't look to improve


This. Nobody is denying the kid has skills, but for crissakes, there is absolutely nothing wrong with taking your time, at least a little bit. There comes a point when taking on challenges you aren't ready for isn't admirable, but just foolish.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Fuck off. @The Undefeated Gaul is being reasonable and understands what I'm getting at. I'm not dissing Loma right now. This is me showing concern for him like I do for Canelo when I see him train or Gamboa who all have great potential, but may not be doing things to maximize it. Lomachenko has a style that's suited for the pros, but he hasn't made the slight adjustments to it to be truly effective. That's where those transition fights come into play.
> 
> If you look at Errol Spence's progress from his debut to now, you can see him turning his punches over more, being more relaxed, better balance, picking his shots better, etc. Lomachenko is just rushing through and forcing himself to fight at the highest level. Idk if he'll beat GRJ or not, but if he doesn't, he needs to reevaluate his career. He also needs to stop being around a bunch of "Yes Men" like yourself who just tells him how great he his and doesn't look to improve


Lomachenko for all we know, has picked up the lessons very well, there's only one real way to find out and that's to watch the Gary fight. Styles do make fights doee and V-Lo is more likely to look impressive in this fight than Salido, regardless of how developed he is as a pro. Adjusted Loma or not, Loma was never going to leave the Salido fight without bruises.

Am I going to see the best possible Lomachenko in the Salido fight, or am I going to see the best possible Lomachenko as the one who has taken 4/5 fights to master his personal abilities in the pro game? The latter seems obvious - I'd prefer to see the best Lomachenko vs the elites simply because I want to see sweet science at its best, and I'm sure anyone would want the same. *There's a big question mark over how much Lomachenko has learned from the Salido fight*, because if 'being more aggressive' is the only lesson they took from that, that's not something to be excited about even if Loma KTFO's Gary. I just wanna see the best version of Loma, that's all I ask as a fan. Match the record of 3 pro fights for the title, and then just jam for a while and go for mastery as quite clearly realistic improvements can be made that both me and Dealt has mentioned in the past.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Russel by KO, or Loma by UD.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with should accept that Vasyl has to improve/adapt unlike Saensak Muangsurin. (Beat top 10 contender in pro debut with a round 1 KO.)


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Lomachenko for all we know, has picked up the lessons very well, there's only one real way to find out and that's to watch the Gary fight. Styles do make fights doee and V-Lo is more likely to look impressive in this fight than Salido, regardless of how developed he is as a pro. Adjusted Loma or not, Loma was never going to leave the Salido fight without bruises.
> 
> Am I going to see the best possible Lomachenko in the Salido fight, or am I going to see the best possible Lomachenko as the one who has taken 4/5 fights to master his personal abilities in the pro game? The latter seems obvious - I'd prefer to see the best Lomachenko vs the elites simply because I want to see sweet science at its best, and I'm sure anyone would want the same. *There's a big question mark over how much Lomachenko has learned from the Salido fight*, because if 'being more aggressive' is the only lesson they took from that, that's not something to be excited about even if Loma KTFO's Gary. I just wanna see the best version of Loma, that's all I ask as a fan. Match the record of 3 pro fights for the title, and then just jam for a while and go for mastery as quite clearly realistic improvements can be made that both me and Dealt has mentioned in the past.





Dealt_with said:


> _*When have I said anything that isn't true? *_It's called a bump in the road, not everyone loses heart if something doesn't go right with a girl/fight. Maybe you can learn from some successful people, you're not destined to be a loser all your life.


:franklin


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Russell could win 13 rounds and not get the decision.
Bop can't have Loma losing again.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Russell could win 13 rounds and not get the decision.
> Bop can't have Loma losing again.


It's on a GBP Showtime card, Loma will not get this if it's remotely close


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Russell Jr. KO/TKO


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Russell could win 13 rounds and not get the decision.
> Bop can't have Loma losing again.


Bop wasn't even allowed on the conference call, this is a Showtime/GBP card and promotion. If it's close in anyway then GRJ is getting the decision. I don't expect it to be close though, if Loma doesn't stop him it will have been a poor performance. I honestly think GRJ is journeyman level.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> *Bop wasn't even allowed on the conference call*, this is a Showtime/GBP card and promotion. If it's close in anyway then GRJ is getting the decision. I don't expect it to be close though, if Loma doesn't stop him it will have been a poor performance. I honestly think GRJ is journeyman level.


:rofl


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Russell, Jr. by decision.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

These Loma fanatics are killing me with this Loma has the experience now from going 12 rounds. That is the biggest crock of shit that I've read on any boxing site. The kid needs time to adjust to the pro game and his lack of pro experience may just end up costing him in this fight. He has two professional fights and its as simple as that. They should have at least giving him a good 8 fights with his final 2 some good step ups but they wanted to make history. Russell could very well clip him early and damage this kid, and kill his confidence. Damn shame


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

JamieC said:


> It's on a GBP Showtime card, Loma will not get this if it's remotely close


Do you have Netflix? Lots of great shows streaming through there. You like anime? There is this one show called 'Monster' that is particular good. Its like 74 episodes I think. Well worth the watch and it wouldn't be a waste of time.
@Dealt_with @The Undefeated Gaul Not much longer now.
:franklin


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Do you have Netflix? Lots of great shows streaming through there. You like anime? There is this one show called 'Monster' that is particular good. Its like 74 episodes I think. Well worth the watch and it wouldn't be a waste of time.
> @Dealt_with @The Undefeated Gaul Not much longer now.
> :franklin


:lol: Not long indeed. You better not run away after the fight you little turd. If GRJ lasts 12 and wins at least a round he has a lot of world champion potential. I don't expect that though.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: Not long indeed. You better not run away after the fight you little turd. *If GRJ lasts 12 and wins at least a round he has a lot of world champion potential.* I don't expect that though.


:yep Your rambling has become expected.

Like I would run away even if GR Jr loses. :verysad (though I do have a ban bet on this fight)

This is about boxing *first*, not individual fighters (I'm the same with football, I'm behind the best quarterbacks in terms of skill not particular teams) and my stance has always been that Lomachenko isn't as good of a *boxer *as his few fans try to make him out to be regardless of his moxy (or delusions of grandeur) and I'm confident that the sweet science will demonstrate his inadequacies as time goes on.

Unfortunately for him he is about to run up against an experienced professional, a technician, with lightning speed. His name just happens to be Spongebob's Pet Snail Jr who is at the opposite spectrum of professional prowess of Salido.

Hi-Tech's olympic stamina and drill like punching kata's won't be enough to out-point 'Mr' Jr. This UD will be clean and clear. Hi-Tech, by the third round, will be countered repeatedly and if Hi-Tech gets careless with his guard there will be that chin checking right hook incoming.

I look forward to watching your meltdown in the RBR.

:franklin


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> :yep Your rambling has become expected.
> 
> Like I would run away even if GR Jr loses. :verysad (though I do have a ban bet on this fight)
> 
> ...


:lol: You talk about boxing and the sweet science and then you go on to expose yourself as knowing nothing about it. He's coming up against an arm puncher with midget arms, poor footwork and timing, who lacks experience - as a pro and as an amateur. GRJ doesn't even have a style. He's a poor mans flyweight Chad Dawson, if I'm being kind. Lomachenko exemplifies the sweet science, and as you'll see when he comes up against the likes of Rigo, he is all I've been saying and then some. I won't be in the RBR either. If Lomachenko doesn't dominate then I'll have to re-evaluate what I think of him, I sincerely believe that Lomachenko's debut opponent was a tougher fight and a tougher style for Loma than GRJ is. Loma was always going to face GRJ after Salido, before the Salido fight happened I viewed GRJ as a showcase fight before the real opposition.... that viewpoint hasn't changed one iota since the Salido fight. I might even just catch the replay if I have something else on, the only significance of this fight is that it's for a vacant title.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> It's on a GBP Showtime card, Loma will not get this if it's remotely close


I can distinctly remember reading that Loma had signed with TR,and Russell bores me enough that I couldn't care less remembering where he was.
So is Loma now a free agent then? Must've been a 2 fight deal but I'm sure I read on ESPN he'd signed a proper deal with TR.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko points.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

1-2. 

The GOAT.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: You talk about boxing and the sweet science and then you go on to expose yourself as knowing nothing about it. He's coming up against an arm puncher with midget arms, poor footwork and timing, who lacks experience - as a pro and as an amateur. GRJ doesn't even have a style. He's a poor mans flyweight Chad Dawson, if I'm being kind. Lomachenko exemplifies the sweet science, and as you'll see when he comes up against the likes of Rigo, he is all I've been saying and then some. I won't be in the RBR either. If Lomachenko doesn't dominate then I'll have to re-evaluate what I think of him, I sincerely believe that Lomachenko's debut opponent was a tougher fight and a tougher style for Loma than GRJ is. Loma was always going to face GRJ after Salido, before the Salido fight happened I viewed GRJ as a showcase fight before the real opposition.... that viewpoint hasn't changed one iota since the Salido fight. I might even just catch the replay if I have something else on, the only significance of this fight is that it's for a vacant title.


And yet GRJ has more pro experience than Loma! SMH


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


>


*Arm puncher?* Gary's skill as a puncher is leaps above Loma 
*Midget arms?* I distinctly remember you saying -in the lead up to Vasyl's first fight (in the midst of the astonishing and curious fact that Loma's reach is not listed on any website :yep) that reach is a 'meaningless statistic', or something to the effect. Mr Jr has been defeating boxers with longer reach all his career with skills and technique.
*Footwork? *Gary's footwork is, ofcourse, superb, he's a short guy, he has to position himself properly to be effective and score points, so ofcourse his footwork is great. Loma's pinball like movement didn't help him against a blanket target like Salido.
*Timing? *As in timing for jabs and counter punching? Mr Jr's jab is strong and his counter punching is good as evident in his last fight. However, Loma's last fight didn't show any timing at all. None. 
*Experience? *Gary's amateur record is extensive and impressive and lead him into a 24 and Ohhh pro record. Loma's amateur record, for as great as it is, lead him into being 1-1. Gary's got dozens more pro rounds than Loma and that experience will show itself come the 21st just like that pro experience helped Salido.

How creative is your meltdown going to be? Loma's gimmick is this, *pinball movement segues into him drilling his punching katas. 
*Gary has technique and speed and Mr Jr is going to score clean and clear points against Lomachenko all the way to a satisfying 8-4 UD.

:franklin


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I can distinctly remember reading that Loma had signed with TR,and Russell bores me enough that I couldn't care less remembering where he was. So is Loma now a free agent then? Must've been a 2 fight deal but I'm sure I read on ESPN he'd signed a proper deal with TR.


He did. The WBO ordered this bout and it went to purse bid which GBP won. Russell is a Haymon fighter and it's assumed doesn't have an actual contract with Golden Boy, though this fight was already sealed before Schaefer left and the entire "Which fighters does and doesn't Oscar have?" fiasco started.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Only thing I am pretty damn sure about is that Loma will not be in the GOAT discussions because he showed an inability to handle a bigger fighter in Salido, even though Salido came in a good amount over the limit. He will most likely be a perpetual small fighter who cannot handle the bigger guys in ascending weight classes, such as fighters like Manny (though he wasn't as small as many made him out to be) or Floyd and others before them did.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He did. The WBO ordered this bout and it went to purse bid which GBP won. Russell is a Haymon fighter and it's assumed doesn't have an actual contract with Golden Boy, though this fight was already sealed before Schaefer left and the entire "Which fighters does and doesn't Oscar have?" fiasco started.


So does this mean if more mandatories for vacant belts are ordered that cross promotional teams,we should be getting more fights that are co- promotions?
I just never thought Arum would let one of his bigger recent signings' fight go to a purse bid,especially against someone like Russell.
Or has it only happened because it's a lesser name of sorts? 
I won't hold my breath.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I can distinctly remember reading that Loma had signed with TR,and Russell bores me enough that I couldn't care less remembering where he was.
> So is Loma now a free agent then? Must've been a 2 fight deal but I'm sure I read on ESPN he'd signed a proper deal with TR.


No TR just lost the bid so he has to fight on GBP or vacate. (Was very strange bid, GBP clearly had insider info but in a way it's good there's some cross promotion on great fight)


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

JamieC said:


> No TR just lost the bid so he has to fight on GBP or vacate. (Was very strange bid, GBP clearly had insider info but in a way it's good there's some cross promotion on great fight)


I also recommend horse back riding. If you haven't tried it before you should.

:franklin


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

The bottom line is, Lomachenko showed that he couldn't step his game up when necessary vs Salido. Blame the weight, dirty tactics, pacing issues...whatever. He showed an inability to overcome any of it, which, with his talent comes with only one explanation...lack of pro experience. Fighting GRJ is a huge mistake. Mark my words. Lomachenko will be put in a situation where they will have to reevaluate what how they want to handle his career trajectory. Even if he does beat Gary, it needs to be considered a dodged bullet. Take a step back, for crissakes. High ambitions are admirable, but not always wise.


----------



## griffin (Aug 7, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> The bottom line is, Lomachenko showed that he couldn't step his game up when necessary vs Salido. Blame the weight, dirty tactics, pacing issues...whatever. He showed an inability to overcome any of it, which, with his talent comes with only one explanation...lack of pro experience. Fighting GRJ is a huge mistake. Mark my words. Lomachenko will be put in a situation where they will have to reevaluate what how they want to handle his career trajectory. Even if he does beat Gary, it needs to be considered a dodged bullet. Take a step back, for crissakes. High ambitions are admirable, but not always wise.


Russell hasn't shown to be able to step up yet either, this fight is between two top talents who have never beat top 10 rated fighters. Should be interesting.

Got Lomachenko to win but I wouldn't rush him into fights with Gonzalez, Mares, Donaire, Walter and Rigondeaux, fighting Russell in your third fight is risky enough.

Russell also appears to be a world class talent, just wonder why his opposition hasn't been great.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

:franklin


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Damn fights only 4 days away, snuck up quick


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Theron said:


> Damn fights only 4 days away, snuck up quick


dealt_with is praying to everything he can think of that this fight goes the way he wants :lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> dealt_with is praying to everything he can think of that this fight goes the way he wants :lol:


I've told you, this fight isn't doing much for me. It's a mismatch and I'm not concerned in the slightest. You'll see why on June 21st.

I'm nervous about the fight the week after, my boy Gamboa has a big test.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I've told you, this fight isn't doing much for me. It's a mismatch and I'm not concerned in the slightest. You'll see why on June 21st.
> 
> I'm nervous about the fight the week after, my boy Gamboa has a big test.


How is it a mismatch when Loma is unproven as a professional? I wish the kid well but lack of pro experience may just be his downfall in this one. Say what you want about GRJ opponents but he has put in many pro rounds and pro training camps. He has been in the gym sparring with many pro fighters as well. I think he beats Loma and catches him early. In a way I hope I am wrong bc a loss especially a ko loss may just destroy this kids confidence. He needs to take him time and he will have to after GRJ beats him. In your heart you know I am right too.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> How is it a mismatch when Loma is unproven as a professional? I wish the kid well but lack of pro experience may just be his downfall in this one. Say what you want about GRJ opponents but he has put in many pro rounds and pro training camps. He has been in the gym sparring with many pro fighters as well. I think he beats Loma and catches him early. In a way I hope I am wrong bc a loss especially a ko loss may just destroy this kids confidence. He needs to take him time and he will have to after GRJ beats him. In your heart you know I am right too.


Believe me, I know you're wrong. I feel like Loma is taking his time by taking on GRJ, he is not a threat in anyway. Pro rounds against the likes of Tomayo do more harm than good. Lomachenko is stepping down in class against GRJ, GRJ is without a doubt stepping up. You don't have to worry about Lomachenko's confidence, he can lose his next 5 fights and he'll remain confident. When you're so used to success and you're a competitive person then the confidence and belief never leaves. Michael Jordan doesn't lose confidence if he plays poorly against someone, that makes him more focused for the next one. 
GRJ simply doesn't have the ability or experience to do anything to Lomachenko. In my heart I hope Loma somehow gets the Rigo fight next so ignorant viewpoints such as yours disappear. I know how good Lomachenko is, unfortunately most boxing fans DKSAB and only relate/support fighters from their neighbourhood or fighters who look similar to them. 
I'd bet my life and my family's life on Lomachenko beating GRJ, I honestly don't see how GRJ could do anything.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I've told you, this fight isn't doing much for me. It's a mismatch and I'm not concerned in the slightest. You'll see why on June 21st.


I bet you got your voodoo doll out and everything.

:franklin


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> I bet you got your voodoo doll out and everything.
> 
> :franklin


Does that picture hold any significance? I don't understand why you keep posting it or what it means. Not long now until you realize how wrong you've been. I'm looking forward to having a good laugh after the fight, everyone who believes this is a competitive match up is going to be surprised and humbled at how easily Loma dispatches of the pretender.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I'd bet my life and my family's life on Lomachenko beating GRJ, I honestly don't see how GRJ could do anything.


Voodoo doll, candles and sacrificing small animals ontop of a Ukranian flag with the UKR national anthem playing..:-(

:franklin


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Does that picture hold any significance? I don't understand why you keep posting it or what it means. Not long now until you realize how wrong you've been. I'm looking forward to having a good laugh after the fight, everyone who believes this is a competitive match up is going to be surprised and humbled at how easily Loma dispatches of the pretender.


It best represents and visualizes how I see and read every last single post of yours and Tweedle-Dum concerning Lomachenko.

Having long since realized that both of you employ a filibuster -ala Nancy Grace/Rush Limbaugh/Newt Gingrich(say shit till something sticks)- type style of posting dressed in poor boxing theorycraft verbosity stemming from vicegrip like nuthuggery (which is ironic in the light of your above post as I have began to suspect that both of you simply big up Vasyl because he is a native european and accomplished), I can barely read your posts with laughing at your overt idiocy when it come to Vasyl.



> 'Vasyl beat's 130lb Mayweather at 10-2'


:franklin

or when you allude to Hi-Tech, at this stage of the game defeating Master Yoda.
:franklin

Vasyl's hunger and ambition for boxing recognition is only trumped by your hunger for his nutsack and I'm sure _you_ -of all people- can appreciate that analogy.

Spongebob's Pet Snail has only to only not under estimate his opponents stamina (he's a two time gold medalist mind you) and this will be a very clear and clean 8-4 boxing clinic that will demonstrate to all, and especially you (Tweedle-Dee) and your partner (Tweedle-Dum), the difference between professional boxers and amateur boxers because you have such a hard time understanding the difference between the two.

:franklin


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Believe me, I know you're wrong. I feel like Loma is taking his time by taking on GRJ, he is not a threat in anyway. Pro rounds against the likes of Tomayo do more harm than good. Lomachenko is stepping down in class against GRJ, GRJ is without a doubt stepping up. You don't have to worry about Lomachenko's confidence, he can lose his next 5 fights and he'll remain confident. When you're so used to success and you're a competitive person then the confidence and belief never leaves. Michael Jordan doesn't lose confidence if he plays poorly against someone, that makes him more focused for the next one.
> GRJ simply doesn't have the ability or experience to do anything to Lomachenko. In my heart I hope Loma somehow gets the Rigo fight next so ignorant viewpoints such as yours disappear. I know how good Lomachenko is, unfortunately most boxing fans DKSAB and only relate/support fighters from their neighbourhood or fighters who look similar to them.
> *I'd bet my life and my family's life on Lomachenko beating GRJ*, I honestly don't see how GRJ could do anything.


now that's confidence! You know the fight is close to even money? If you were a rational actor you would bet your life savings on Loma because you'd be guaranteed to nearly double your money (your life savings is a minor wager compared to your family's lives).

I actually think by downplaying GRJ ("he's a journeyman") you're putting yourself in a very awkward position if this fight is even remotely competitive.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> So does this mean if more mandatories for vacant belts are ordered that cross promotional teams,we should be getting more fights that are co- promotions?
> I just never thought Arum would let one of his bigger recent signings' fight go to a purse bid,especially against someone like Russell.
> Or has it only happened because it's a lesser name of sorts?
> I won't hold my breath.


Hopefully. This is the first Arum/GBP fight in quite a while. I'm really curious to see if Bob shows up to the venue. I'll be there and will be able to clearly see where Oscar sits.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

conradically said:


> now that's confidence! You know the fight is close to even money? If you were a rational actor you would bet your life savings on Loma because you'd be guaranteed to nearly double your money (your life savings is a minor wager compared to your family's lives).
> 
> I actually think by downplaying GRJ ("he's a journeyman") you're putting yourself in a very awkward position if this fight is even remotely competitive.


He is an idiot. He'll come up with some kind of bullshit excuse if Loma loses, and despite the fact that he is SO sure Loma will dominate, he'll go on and on about how right he was. I don't think anyone in boxing fan history has taken nuthuggery to the level this fucking clown has.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I'm on the fence :sad5


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

conradically said:


> now that's confidence! You know the fight is close to even money? If you were a rational actor you would bet your life savings on Loma because you'd be guaranteed to nearly double your money (your life savings is a minor wager compared to your family's lives).
> 
> I actually think by downplaying GRJ ("he's a journeyman") you're putting yourself in a very awkward position if this fight is even remotely competitive.


Absolutely, I don't expect it to be even remotely competitive.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

browsing said:


> I bet you got your voodoo doll out and everything.
> 
> :franklin


:lol: never seen you go this hard in the WBF. I like :deal


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> He is an idiot. He'll come up with some kind of bullshit excuse if Loma loses, and despite the fact that he is SO sure Loma will dominate, he'll go on and on about how right he was. I don't think anyone in boxing fan history has taken nuthuggery to the level this fucking clown has.


If Loma loses I was wrong about him, plain and simple.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a lot of catching up to do, I'm only just starting to feel an inkling of excitement with 4 days left till the fight.
I'll just pop on some of Loma's amateur fights to get interested more, the iconic amateur man. I can't find words to capture how much of a legend he is.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> Russell, Jr. by decision.


Why don't you post here more often? I remember you're a good poster but your judgement here is wrong.



MrJotatp4p said:


> These Loma fanatics are killing me with this Loma has the experience now from going 12 rounds. That is the biggest crock of shit that I've read on any boxing site. The kid needs time to adjust to the pro game and his lack of pro experience may just end up costing him in this fight. He has two professional fights and its as simple as that. They should have at least giving him a good 8 fights with his final 2 some good step ups but they wanted to make history. Russell could very well clip him early and damage this kid, and kill his confidence. Damn shame


He has two professional fights, but Gary has literally fought nobodies. Lomachenko has been in the deep end whereas that part of Gary's brain has not been exercised at all in his pro career. The last time he was in a difficult fight was in 2007 when he lost to Lomachenko's son, Vodopyanov. In stead of Gary the grafter, we probably have Gary the cheap validation seeker who doesn't have what it takes to graft anymore.

Russell Jr KO'd himself before Olympics due to the pressure of the event and has fought guys that I as a non-boxer have more skill than when I spar.



browsing said:


> :yep Your rambling has become expected.
> 
> Like I would run away even if GR Jr loses. :verysad (though I do have a ban bet on this fight)
> 
> ...


You're going too far in saying Lomachenko isn't a good boxer, don't make the anti-Loma agenda too obvious.



PityTheFool said:


> I can distinctly remember reading that Loma had signed with TR,and Russell bores me enough that I couldn't care less remembering where he was.
> So is Loma now a free agent then? Must've been a 2 fight deal but I'm sure I read on ESPN he'd signed a proper deal with TR.


I actually find GRJ boring to watch, this is not taking into account his resume.



Pedderrs said:


> 1-2.
> 
> The GOAT.














Dillyyo said:


> Only thing I am pretty damn sure about is that Loma will not be in the GOAT discussions because he showed an inability to handle a bigger fighter in Salido, even though Salido came in a good amount over the limit. He will most likely be a perpetual small fighter who cannot handle the bigger guys in ascending weight classes, such as fighters like Manny (though he wasn't as small as many made him out to be) or Floyd and others before them did.


No, he showed that he can stick to the gameplan under pressure, even though it was the wrong plan, he also showed that he can handle big guys like Salido in the 12th round. I kinda agree, I feel Loma will not do as well against light welters and welters who are elite pressure fighters. But Loma is small.



browsing said:


> I also recommend horse back riding. If you haven't tried it before you should.
> 
> :franklin


Too painful on the crown jewels, surely.



griffin said:


> Russell hasn't shown to be able to step up yet either, this fight is between two top talents who have never beat top 10 rated fighters. Should be interesting.
> 
> Got Lomachenko to win but I wouldn't rush him into fights with Gonzalez, Mares, Donaire, Walter and Rigondeaux, fighting Russell in your third fight is risky enough.
> 
> Russell also appears to be a world class talent, just wonder why his opposition hasn't been great.


Yeah I agree. Why is GRJ's opponents SO bad? Not even a contender in his resume. Dan Rafael ripped into him in the congerence call about this.



Theron said:


> Damn fights only 4 days away, snuck up quick


I know, I was expecting this thread to die but it's living and it's time for this thread.



Dealt_with said:


> I've told you, this fight isn't doing much for me. It's a mismatch and I'm not concerned in the slightest. You'll see why on June 21st.
> 
> I'm nervous about the fight the week after, my boy Gamboa has a big test.


Gamboa in a very difficult fight



MrJotatp4p said:


> How is it a mismatch when Loma is unproven as a professional? I wish the kid well but lack of pro experience may just be his downfall in this one. Say what you want about GRJ opponents but he has put in many pro rounds and pro training camps. He has been in the gym sparring with many pro fighters as well. I think he beats Loma and catches him early. In a way I hope I am wrong bc a loss especially a ko loss may just destroy this kids confidence. He needs to take him time and he will have to after GRJ beats him. In your heart you know I am right too.


Catching Loma early and stopping him...I just can't see it happening, but GRJ is a curious case.



browsing said:


> I bet you got your voodoo doll out and everything.
> 
> :franklin














Abraham said:


> He is an idiot. He'll come up with some kind of bullshit excuse if Loma loses, and despite the fact that he is SO sure Loma will dominate, he'll go on and on about how right he was. I don't think anyone in boxing fan history has taken nuthuggery to the level this fucking clown has.


'Come up with excuses'...I for one know beforehand what the reasons would be if he does lose, no creation of excuses here.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Gary the midget, mentally, physically, spiritually, emotionally


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Gary the midget, mentally, physically, spiritually, emotionally


He's got that Dinosaur power though. Don't be sleeping on that.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article17228.html

GRS is paranoid as f**k


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> You're going too far in saying_ Lomachenko isn't a good boxer_, don't make the anti-Loma agenda too obvious.


:nono I never said Lomachenko isn't a good boxer. I said he 'isn't as good of a *boxer* as his few fans make him out to be'.



> I actually find GRJ boring to watch, this is not taking into account his resume.


Now where have I heard this complaint before.... :shifty Who have I heard this same complaint lobbied against....Oh that's right.

:money Floyd Mayweather Jr. :money and why?



> "*Boxing is like jazz*. The better it is, the less people appreciate it." - *George Foreman*


I watch Floyd to see boxing at its best, other people watch Floyd just to see if he loses. Gary isn't Floyd caliber, but his boxing skills are higher than most fighters in, above and below his weight class, this, ofcourse, includes Lomachenko. Spongebob's Pet Snail will put a clinic on.



> Too painful on the crown jewels, surely.


He's got to find something to do during his ban break after Lomachenko loses and *he, Vasyl Lomachenko, will lose *_Inshallah_.:deal



Dealt_with said:


> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article17228.html
> 
> GRS is paranoid as f**k


If he is it doesn't show in that article and Spongebob's Pet Snail is ready to go 

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article17222.html




> *PC: I know you have been putting in great work. What has the work been like for you in the gym?*
> 
> GRJ: We doing a little bit of everything. We was doing 3-a-days at one point. We start at about 6 in the morning, then we back in the gym. *I'm whoopin' my **little brother **in some chess right now while I'm talking to you. *




:kwonooh Dem Chess Skillz, Dem Boxing Skills, Dat Reach :lol:

3 days left.

:franklin


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Why don't you post here more often? I remember you're a good poster but your judgement here is wrong.


Thanks for the compliment, Gaul. I don't post here as much as I did because I work a lot and sleep more hours than I used to. I am home sick today, so I have a little free time. I have to disagree with you on the potential outcome of this fight. I think Gary Russell is the better fighter as a pro, albeit unproven. Russell also hits much harder and has the speed to deliver. I feel that Lomachenko is biting off more than he can chew in his young professional career by fighting guys like Salido and Russell. But, we shall see who is right. I have been wrong before, so it wouldn't be the first time. I like both guys, but will be rooting for Lomachenko. Russell W 12 is my prediction.


----------



## griffin (Aug 7, 2013)

Where would you guys have the winner in the rankings?

I mean they are both extremely talented fighters but their resumes are lacking.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Russell is better as a pro. IDGAF about loma's amatuer achivements.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

What if Russell beats Lomachenko this Saturday? How will being 1-2 affect Loma?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

VG_Addict said:


> What if Russell beats Lomachenko this Saturday? How will being 1-2 affect Loma?


If I was him I'd start from bottom up. It might be hard but he's a model pro and still very young and talented. I'd try and go back to Europe and be on undercards and build up. He doesn't have to fight cans but I'd make sure I was facing different styles and doing a good amount of rounds, then come again in 2 or 3 years and just go on a mad one and take on the best names i can to make up for lost time. He's made no secret of the fact he's in this game to be on ATG lists, he wants the glory more than anything, like Roy Jones did. It's not about cashing out with him


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

I think Russell's defense is somewhat lacking. He tends to keep his right hand low, and his guard is open.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

browsing said:


> :nono I never said Lomachenko isn't a good boxer. I said he 'isn't as good of a *boxer* as his few fans make him out to be'.





browsing said:


> The only reason this fight is even special is because of *the assumption(the illusion-false assumption) that he is a good boxer* or a good professional boxer. *He isn't. *


:franklin


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> :franklin


I don't stand corrected. My comment was compartmentalized to the quoted post. :lol:

3 more days.










:franklin


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

JamieC said:


> If I was him I'd start from bottom up. It might be hard but he's a model pro and still very young and talented. I'd try and go back to Europe and be on undercards and build up. He doesn't have to fight cans but I'd make sure I was facing different styles and doing a good amount of rounds, then come again in 2 or 3 years and just go on a mad one and take on the best names i can to make up for lost time. He's made no secret of the fact he's in this game to be on ATG lists, he wants the glory more than anything, like Roy Jones did. It's not about cashing out with him


You could even write that novel you were probably thinking about writing before.






:franklin


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> If Loma loses I was wrong about him, plain and simple.


But you said the same thing prior to him fighting Salido!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> But you said the same thing prior to him fighting Salido!


Uh, no I didn't. I was always concerned about pacing for the 12 rounds. I knew he could do 12 rounds no problem. I had my concerns going into that fight because I knew stylistically if anybody was going to exploit a pacing/chin/stamina issue it was going to be Salido in his first time going 12. I had Lomachenko winning that fight anyway, no other fighter has got hit as little against Salido as Loma did, and Loma showed that he was levels above when he let his hands go. For Lomachenko it was a very poor performance though.
I have zero doubts about GRJ, there is nothing he can do to Loma.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Uh, no I didn't. I was always concerned about pacing for the 12 rounds. I knew he could do 12 rounds no problem. I had my concerns going into that fight because I knew stylistically if anybody was going to exploit a pacing/chin/stamina issue it was going to be Salido in his first time going 12. I had Lomachenko winning that fight anyway, no other fighter has got hit as little against Salido as Loma did, and Loma showed that he was levels above when he let his hands go. For Lomachenko it was a very poor performance though.
> I have zero doubts about GRJ, there is nothing he can do to Loma.


Okay, what exactly do you mean by "pacing"? I know what it means, I'm asking what is your version, and how it's applicable to Loma, and why he is incapable of doing it.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Uh, no I didn't. I was always concerned about pacing for the 12 rounds. I knew he could do 12 rounds no problem. I had my concerns going into that fight because I knew stylistically if anybody was going to exploit a pacing/chin/stamina issue it was going to be Salido in his first time going 12. I had Lomachenko winning that fight anyway, no other fighter has got hit as little against Salido as Loma did, and Loma showed that he was levels above when he let his hands go. For Lomachenko it was a very poor performance though.
> I have zero doubts about GRJ, there is nothing he can do to Loma.


Yup, this completely. If the Loma-doubters had it their way, they would have everyone agree with the notion that Lomachenko does not know how to fight aggressively. It's important for people to take what they say with a pinch of salt. It's all too easy to just slate a new pro for what he is lacking. The underpinning mindset of the Loma-doubters is shit one.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I know how good Lomachenko can be, but he has to actually do what I'm hypothetically thinking he can do. A big adaptation will be required if he loses, it's annoying because I know that if Team Loma had the knowledge, they'd implement it, take a few fights and then be completely GOAT level, but without it, Vasyl could underperform.

I remember saying at ESB:

'He looks sensational, all of the skills to be an ATG. The worst he'll be if he underperforms in his career is on the level of a 140lb Miguel Cotto.'


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

griffin said:


> Where would you guys have the winner in the rankings?
> 
> I mean they are both extremely talented fighters but their resumes are lacking.


lol Honestly I don't know. I don't exactly have Naoya Inoue in the P4P yet and he's a world champion in his 6th pro fight. And GRJ's resume before Loma is even worse than Matvey Korobov's.



tommygun711 said:


> Russell is better as a pro. IDGAF about loma's amatuer achivements.


IDGAF about Russell's pro achievements, but seeing as you think Kavaliauskas' pro competition are very good, of course you rate Russell more than you should.



Kurushi said:


> :franklin


:lol: owned.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Okay, what exactly do you mean by "pacing"? I know what it means, I'm asking what is your version, and how it's applicable to Loma, and why he is incapable of doing it.


Workrate and urgency, in order to clearly win rounds. Loma took his time too much, that's it. And of course he's not incapable of pacing himself properly you tool, it's not something that is set or can't be changed. You have a very black and white view of boxing, a black and white viewpoint in any arena is a clear sign of low intellect (maybe).


----------



## MaliBua (Dec 18, 2013)

Boxing finest expert analysts dealth with and undefeated gaul has convinced me Gary is going to bite the dust this weekend.

I blame them if I am wrong.

Anyway what is that talk about Russel having weak chin. Rico told me at ESB Russel may having chin he never gave me any proof about it thou.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> IDGAF about Russell's pro achievements, but seeing as you think Kavaliauskas' pro competition are very good, of course you rate Russell more than you should.


There you are over exaggerating again. I pointed out one of his opponents and said that he is better than his record suggests. That's all.

It's universally known that russell hasnt fought great competition so i dont know what the fuck you're getting at. Russell has the better pro style.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> There you are over exaggerating again. I pointed out one of his opponents and said that he is better than his record suggests. That's all.
> 
> It's universally known that russell hasnt fought great competition so i dont know what the fuck you're getting at. Russell has the better pro style.


lol you didn't say that...please find that thread, I actually can't find it anywhere. We need to put this shit to rest ASAP lol


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lol you didn't say that...please find that thread, I actually can't find it anywhere. We need to put this shit to rest ASAP lol


Honestly its not a big deal. The shit you said about loma beating gomez and saddler and morales is worse.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Honestly its not a big deal. The shit you said about loma beating gomez and saddler and morales is worse.


The Lomachenko who I have in my head, the Lomachenko who he can be without much effort, yes. 
The Lomachenko of reality who for all I know may not be able to make the adjustments, then no. 
If Team Lomachenko had a conversation with me and took it into account, then I'd be confident. Let's not forget that Gomez was not all that at 126lbs anyway tbh.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

:franklin


----------



## griffin (Aug 7, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lol Honestly I don't know. I don't exactly have Naoya Inoue in the P4P yet and he's a world champion in his 6th pro fight. And GRJ's resume before Loma is even worse than Matvey Korobov's.
> 
> IDGAF about Russell's pro achievements, but seeing as you think Kavaliauskas' pro competition are very good, of course you rate Russell more than you should.
> 
> :lol: owned.


I meant more in terms of division rankings, would the winner be top 5 in their own division?

Donaire, Mares, Gonzalez, Vetyeka and maybe Gradovich and Walter will likely still be more proven at the weight.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

I hope Russell wins so that Dealt with offs himself finally.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> There you are over exaggerating again. I pointed out one of his opponents and said that he is better than his record suggests. That's all.
> 
> It's universally known that russell hasnt fought great competition so i dont know what the fuck you're getting at. Russell has the better pro style.


:lol: Please elaborate on "Russell has the better pro style". Poor footwork, poor timing, lacks the ability to feint his way inside, predictable rhythm, pitter patter shoeshine shots, has to get set and wait for opponents to shell up to punch, can't fight on the inside etc.... GRJ fights as a clueless arm-punching amateur. He's way out of his league here, it's going to be embarrassing for him. I guarantee that.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: Please elaborate on "Russell has the better pro style". Poor footwork, poor timing, lacks the ability to feint his way inside, predictable rhythm, pitter patter shoeshine shots, has to get set and wait for opponents to shell up to punch, can't fight on the inside etc.... GRJ fights as a clueless arm-punching amateur. He's way out of his league here, it's going to be embarrassing for him. I guarantee that.


Because russell does not allow himself to get outworked, he does not stick to silly amatuer drills, and more importantly he doesnt bite off more than he can chew.. loma as of now does not look like a great pro, nobody can deny his amatuer acomplishments but you motherfuckers should wake up and realize he hasnt done shit in the pros... certainly not enough to beat floyd 10-2. Its funny how all of these "flaws" you point out havent been capitalized on yet by all of the guys russell has beat..


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am a guy that likes to operate and predict based off of evidence. Loma has shown me nothing to think he is some kind of ATG legend, what a bunch of bullshit. I liked the way he tried to clutch and finish off salido, thats what i like to see. I wanna see more of that.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I am a guy that likes to operate and predict based off of evidence. Loma has shown me nothing to think he is some kind of ATG legend, what a bunch of bullshit


Sounds logical. Something Dealt with isn't.

In any case Lomachenko a young, marathon running, ultra athlete couldn't even finish off a very battle worn Salido, in spite of the fact he nearly got Ko'd by the likes of Haya (who?) just a few fights previous.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Because russell does not allow himself to get outworked, he does not stick to silly amatuer drills, and more importantly he doesnt bite off more than he can chew.. loma as of now does not look like a great pro, nobody can deny his amatuer acomplishments but you motherfuckers should wake up and realize he hasnt done shit in the pros... certainly not enough to beat floyd 10-2. Its funny how all of these "flaws" you point out havent been capitalized on yet by all of the guys russell has beat..


:lol: Russell is biting off more than he can chew on June 21st, he hasn't even taken a quality warm up fight. GRJ hasn't done shit in the pros, if he fought Lomachenko's debut opponent then that would be a step up for him. And the reason why no one has capitalised on Gary's flaws is because they've been complete bums, obviously!
Am I really talking to complete morons here??


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: Russell is biting off more than he can chew on June 21st, he hasn't even taken a quality warm up fight. GRJ hasn't done shit in the pros, if he fought Lomachenko's debut opponent then that would be a step up for him. And the reason why no one has capitalised on Gary's flaws is because they've been complete bums, obviously!
> *Am I really talking to complete morons here??*


Why don't you ask yourself that question you Loma Cocksucker.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Sounds logical. Something Dealt with isn't.
> 
> In any case Lomachenko a young, marathon running, ultra athlete couldn't even finish off a very battle worn Salido, in spite of the fact he nearly got Ko'd by the likes of Haya (who?) just a few fights previous.


It was hilarious how you posed as a boxing authority after the Salido fight. :lol:
YDKSAB little boy, you need to keep quiet.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Why don't you ask yourself that question you Loma Cocksucker.


No seriously, you still haven't described how GRJ has more of a pro style and I just tore everything you said to pieces (not hard mind you). What has GRJ done as a pro? Seriously?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> No seriously, you still haven't described how GRJ has more of a pro style and I just tore everything you said to pieces (not hard mind you). What has GRJ done as a pro? Seriously?


I'm not really interested debating with you if you aren't going to be respectful/rational. Do you know how easy it would be to expose your bias? Get the fuck outta here, i'm not wasting my time running in circles with you.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Because russell does not allow himself to get outworked, he does not stick to silly amatuer drills, and more importantly he doesnt bite off more than he can chew.. loma as of now does not look like a great pro, nobody can deny his amatuer acomplishments but you motherfuckers should wake up and realize he hasnt done shit in the pros... certainly not enough to beat floyd 10-2. Its funny how all of these "flaws" you point out havent been capitalized on yet by all of the guys russell has beat..


You didn't actually answer to Dealt's points about Gary having poor footwork, inside etc.

Russell does not allow himself to get outworked...by bums you mean? We already analysed that factor. Loma was only outworked because 1. he point scored like an amateur 2. he was in first gear and was loyal to that gameplan.
Point 1 were not amateur 'drills' either.

Russell doesn't bite off more than he can chew...he doesn't even bite a crum. Russell has forgotten that the best lessons and best abilities come from when you are worked hard rather than simple baby stepping.

He has done more than Russell Jr in the pros! He has achieved more, including a win against Orlando Salido 115-113.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> You didn't actually answer to Dealt's points about Gary having poor footwork, inside etc.
> 
> Russell does not allow himself to get outworked...by bums you mean? We already analysed that factor. Loma was only outworked because 1. he point scored like an amateur 2. he was in first gear and was loyal to that gameplan.
> Point 1 were not amateur 'drills' either.
> ...


:lol::deal

Q+A with Lomachenko:
http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...m_medium=rss&utm_campaign=qa-vasyl-lomachenko


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> You didn't actually answer to Dealt's points about Gary having poor footwork, inside etc.
> 
> Russell does not allow himself to get outworked...by bums you mean? We already analysed that factor. Loma was only outworked because 1. he point scored like an amateur 2. he was in first gear and was loyal to that gameplan.
> Point 1 were not amateur 'drills' either.
> ...


except that win over salido doesn't exist lol stop it


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I'm not really interested debating with you if you aren't going to be respectful/rational. Do you know how easy it would be to expose your bias? Get the fuck outta here, i'm not wasting my time running in circles with you.


Pussy. I've been nothing but rational. If you're going to say moronic shit then don't get your panties in a bunch when I call you a moron.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Pussy. I've been nothing but rational. If you're going to say moronic shit then don't get your panties in a bunch when I call you a moron.


yea im a pussy but you can't debate in a rational manner. go gurgle Loma's cum you cocksucker.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol::deal
> 
> Q+A with Lomachenko:
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...m_medium=rss&utm_campaign=qa-vasyl-lomachenko


Wow thanks:

'the Ukrainian southpaw clearly lacked the knowhow and seasoning of the pro game.' - Ring TV got it right there, hardly shit that can't be learned yet doubters here are getting all negative.

Loma's all about history, he's not even interested in the fact that he's equalling the record set by Muangsurin.

'You hit open handed in a professional fight' - Get in there, Loma!!! Good for you to mention Calzaghe, Dealt.

*"Then you go into the round, they don't count points. In the pros most of the judges count how active you are in the ring. In amateurs they count exactly how many clear punches, even head or body, but it has to land clearly. In pros you can land cleanly but if your opponent is more active, he moves and throws more punches even if he's not landing the judges give it to the fighter who's more active.

They way I found out that is if you watch my fight (with Salido) some of the rounds I landed much more punches than he did but he was more active so if it was in the amateurs I would have won that fight but because we were in the professionals the judges gave it to him"*

abbycry :happy :amir Thank you Loma, this is music to the ears. Genuinely is. His camp are aware now, the way Loma spoke of it too, very precise and explicit, spoken like a dude who's genuinely studied it. I don't even need to read on, I am satisfied, but I will read on anyway.

AW - Do you feel you won the Salido fight?

VL - I never talk about that. I don't want to talk about that.

Classy as always. Class likes class.

Lomachenko felt the pain of the loss, his perfectionism trait that he showed after his loss against Selimov is still there and powerful. He doesn't take losses lightly and his ambition to continue to make history in boxing sets him apart from the American counterparts who say 'S'all about money, this is prizefighting, I gotta get paid' - No, for Lomachenko is far more spiritually superior to these folk.

He trains hard too, Egis has noticed this - remember guys, Egis is the manager of a lot of other fighters.

.....

And this folks, is why I now proclaim from the mountains...'Lomachenko by KO'.

P.S I think @JamieC should be Lomatard. The others have done absolutely nothing tbh in support of him although Sportofkings was one of the first to mention him he should stay on.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

I got Russell by decision, I think he has more class.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Mushin said:


> I got Russell by decision, I think he has more class.


More hood class.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I just want to re-post what Lomachenko stated yesterday because it is a true gem and the thing I was worried that he missed out on:

'You hit open handed in a professional fight'

"Then you go into the round, they don't count points. In the pros most of the judges count how active you are in the ring. In amateurs they count exactly how many clear punches, even head or body, but it has to land clearly. In pros you can land cleanly but if your opponent is more active, he moves and throws more punches even if he's not landing the judges give it to the fighter who's more active.

They way I found out that is if you watch my fight (with Salido) some of the rounds I landed much more punches than he did but he was more active so if it was in the amateurs I would have won that fight but because we were in the professionals the judges gave it to him"


---------
Now the only thing left is for Loma to say is 'well I'm using the first few rounds to feel out my opponents, see the way they respond, set traps, and then hound them...similar to how I did it in the amateurs.'


----------



## griffin (Aug 7, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> More hood class.


Where would you rate Lomachenko at 126 lbs if he won?

Ring have him 10 now and no Russell in the rankings.

Donaire, Mares, Gonzalez, Vetyaka and possibly Gradovich and Walter could all be argued to be above the winner of this fight.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

griffin said:


> Where would you rate Lomachenko at 126 lbs if he won?
> 
> Ring have him 10 now and no Russell in the rankings.
> 
> Donaire, Mares, Gonzalez, Vetyaka and possibly Gradovich and Walter could all be argued to be above the winner of this fight.


I really like Walter. A great puncher. Exciting to watch


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I really like Walter. A great puncher. Exciting to watch


Walter looks like he might turn out to be a more successful Randall Bailey.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Walter looks like he might turn out to be a more successful Randall Bailey.


maybe, their power is definitely similar. Bailey, for all of his power, had an average skillset


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> maybe, their power is definitely similar. Bailey, for all of his power, had an average skillset


Right, which is why, I think Walter, with his skillset (that I place above Baileys) will be a more successful version of him.

One of the thing with power guys is that they grow to rely on 'dat punch' instead of developing their skills as a technician. A'la Donaire, ala Bailey. 
The Axeman's boxing is pretty good from what I've seen but as the competition scales upwards we'll see if he relies on his power to bail him out when things start to get ugly or whether he uses it as a tool (albeit a painful one) in his professional arsenal.

At one time, for a moment there, I thought they were going to try to feed him early to Lomachenko.

Oh and @*The Undefeated Gaul* @*Dealt_with*

:franklin

Gym Work.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I really like Walter. A great puncher. Exciting to watch


I'm really excited about Walter - he would get owned by Loma tbh


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

browsing said:


> One of the thing with power guys is that they grow to rely on 'dat punch' instead of developing their skills as a technician. A'la Donaire, ala Bailey.


Which is why I like that Golovkin doesn't talk much about his power in interviews, to him it's all about positioning and timing. Stevenson on the other hand focuses too much on his power. Falling in love with your power is the worst thing that a puncher can do.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm really excited about Walter - he would get owned by Loma tbh


It would be less of a challenge in terms of technique than Spongebob's Pet Snail but Walter's still a professional and Loma's still very much an amateur and with Walter's power I don't think Loma could hang.

We'd find out that Ukraine is a little too close to Great Britain if you know what I mean... :yep

:franklin


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> It would be less of a challenge in terms of technique than Spongebob's Pet Snail but Walter's still a professional and Loma's still very much an amateur and with Walter's power I don't think Loma could hang.
> 
> We'd find out that Ukraine is a little too close to Great Britain if you know what I mean... :yep
> 
> :franklin


Loma showed a good chin tbh, at least Abner Mares level his chin is. I wonder if it's British Froch level.

Walters is a good fighter.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm really excited about Walter - he would get owned by Loma tbh


Cool. You think everyone gets owned by loma though.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Cool. You think everyone gets owned by loma though.


Not necessarily, Mikey Garcia would put Loma through a tough fight.

BTW I'm just about to watch this:


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> BTW I'm just about to watch this:


He looked real good there. Good defense IE parrying and head movement, nice combination punching and great body work. I loved the power in that right hand. Thanks for posting that


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> He looked real good there. Good defense IE parrying and head movement, nice combination punching and great body work. I loved the power in that right hand. Thanks for posting that


My notes:

- No real attempt to feel out or anticipate the movement of his opponent, but rather just try to impose his own game. His trickery seems to just come from what he already knows rather than a full application to his opponent.
- Good head movement, taking good command of the ring. Patient, sharp accurate hard punches. 
- Egis willing to get rough, hitting him to the liver.
- Not easy to read Egis, which is good.
- Good stiff jab
- Good balance, enabling him to reset quickly
- Very good feints, his body shoos are awesome, nice left hook.
- Parries shots will with the glove.
- Definitely has good finishing ability but I feel tha he could have went for the KO, rather than breaking his opponent down anymore, his opponent didn't have much left.
- Good power in both hands, nice punch variety but can take good advantage of an overhand right, or a straight, horizontal right hand (don't know what the punch is called - Rigo landed a peach one on Donaire). 
- Good body shot to wind his opponents, Mayweather lands that one well.

Impressed, he has the tools. I hope he has the chin. TR have good taste in ring girls, as always.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Workrate and urgency, in order to clearly win rounds. Loma took his time too much, that's it. And of course he's not incapable of pacing himself properly you tool, it's not something that is set or can't be changed. You have a very black and white view of boxing, a black and white viewpoint in any arena is a clear sign of low intellect (maybe).


He could have been _rendered_ incapable of working at a faster pace, bitch. FMJ is known for cutting down guy's workrate. Maybe there was something in Salido that made Loma not want to fight with urgency, because, if his skill as at the level you claim, then why wouldn't he have the sense to increase his workrate?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> He could have been _rendered_ incapable of working at a faster pace, bitch. FMJ is known for cutting down guy's workrate. Maybe there was something in Salido that made Loma not want to fight with urgency, because, if his skill as at the level you claim, then why wouldn't he have the sense to increase his workrate?


Nice idea, but there's no fucking way that could possibly be the case judging how Loma fought in the amateurs, how many openings there was available for Loma to take advantage of, how loyal Loma was to the wrong gameplan, the same gameplan that he had against Jose Ramirez which me and Dealt think was a pretty shit debut, whereas everyone else is like 'that's a good promising debut'. Ramirez didn't make Loma unable of working at a faster pace.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Nice idea, but there's no fucking way that could possibly be the case judging how Loma fought in the amateurs, how many openings there was available for Loma to take advantage of, how loyal Loma was to the wrong gameplan, the same gameplan that he had against Jose Ramirez which me and Dealt think was a pretty shit debut, whereas everyone else is like 'that's a good promising debut'. Ramirez didn't make Loma unable of working at a faster pace.


You and Dealt were the ones who went on and on about the subtleties Loma bring to the table...that he'd have to be watched in slo mo to be fully appreciated. Perhaps Salido's prowess that night was too subtle for you to notice?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> You and Dealt were the ones who went on and on about the subtleties Loma bring to the table...that he'd have to be watched in slo mo to be fully appreciated. Perhaps Salido's prowess that night was too subtle for you to notice?


Nah Salido left his shit on the table and then some, so much so that the judges rewarded him shots that didn't even land cleanly at all. Loma had defensive subtleties which unfortunately are quite underrappreciated by the less clinical, lower IQ professional scoring system. But Loma thankfully is aware of this now and is adjusting his game accordingly - look at the recent page of Loma's quote from yesterday.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Imo, Loma's problems were Salido's edge in physical strength and superior infighting. How much the excess weight played a factor we don't know.

Russell hasn't showed any of those abilities.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> Imo, Loma's problems were Salido's edge in physical strength and superior infighting. How much the excess weight played a factor we don't know.
> 
> Russell hasn't showed any of those abilities.


You speak of Salido's infighting as though it is 'definitely' better, I can't agree there given what I wrote on the two posts above yours.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

I gotta refresh the tape on Gary Russell. I've seen a few of his fights. I think the ones on HBO but it's been awhile. He was the talk of the town and he never really stepped up yet.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> You speak of Salido's infighting as though it is 'definitely' better, I can't agree there given what I wrote on the two posts above yours.


I go with the results and what i actually saw.

Siri is a better infighter that night.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> I go with the results and what i actually saw.
> 
> Siri is a better infighter that night.


Fair doos. Can't disagree, we only saw Loma infighting in final round.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Fair doos. Can't disagree, we only saw Loma infighting in final round.


:good:


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

In my view, I dont think Salidos extra weight etc made Loma lose the fight.

I think it was Loma not throwing more, if he threw 1 or 2 more combinations each round he could have won.


And in the interview i posted from the ring, he seems to realise he needs to be more active to win rounds, hopefully he does that from now on


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> In my view, I dont think Salidos extra weight etc made Loma lose the fight.
> 
> I think it was Loma not throwing more, if he threw 1 or 2 more combinations each round he could have won.
> 
> And in the interview i posted from the ring, he seems to realise he needs to be more active to win rounds, hopefully he does that from now on


Yeah, it seems Gary is looking to tailor completely to Loma's performance in the Salido fight. 
Gary is under the impression that, in order to adapt to the pros, Loma is focussing more on precision punching which consequently entails throwing too few. It's the reason why he lost an unnecessary round against Samat Bashenov at WSB, and thankfully it won't be repeated again...although we don't know how well Loma will implement this. 
With that said, if Loma doesn't perform well enough in that area on Saturday night, I'm expecting him to have established it to a great level by his 5th fight indefinitely. The application of 'throwing more punches' isn't as easy to establish as I'd like it to be (but I'm hope I'm wrong in this judgement).


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

3 potential reasons why Gary's speed is smokes and mirrors:
1. T-Rex arms, shorter distance covered overall
2. Punches using elbow rotation - who's the amateur now? :ibutt
3. His speed punches are thus without power, but when he sits on his punches, he could have power.


----------



## nelenivy (Jun 19, 2014)

Have you read yesterdays Garry's quotes? He is definetly in love with himself


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

nelenivy said:


> Have you read yesterdays Garry's quotes? He is definetly in love with himself


Where are they?


----------



## nelenivy (Jun 19, 2014)

GARY RUSSELL JR.

"You always have to be careful no matter who you are competing against, I never overlook anybody. You must have a level of defensive discipline. As far as him in general, we're ready; I don't believe he has what it takes to win this fight. He's not a volume puncher; he tries to be more accurate. Even if he tries to outbox me he doesn't have the hand speed and boxing ability to make it a tough fight. I am overall physically bigger and stronger and it won't be a good thing for him. He is most definitely a stepping stone for me. The objective is to get out of the ring with a victory; we never look at the venue or anything where my focus shouldn't be on. I will look good and expose this guy.

"It doesn't matter who I'm fighting, I come to win. Everything is in my favor in this fight in terms of the speed, power and general fight charisma and we will exploit that on Saturday. This guy is just not on my level.

"Every fighter I fight is a learning experience, you look at my fights now and you can see the maturity level from when I was 8-0, 10-0.

"A lot of these fighters are one-dimensional. There are good boxers with no inside game. When it comes to me, what makes me a lot better than the other fighters is how versatile I am in the ring. You can see me walk these guys down or turn the fight into a brawl. With each style that we adapt to, we have the same level of creativity and that is what sets us apart.''
Also he said that the only Loma fight he had watched was his fight with Salido.
So, I think that he is definetely underestimating Lomachenko and overestimating himself. This coupled with his lack of competition can play a very bad role for him in the upcoming fight


----------



## nelenivy (Jun 19, 2014)

I think the reason of lose to Salido is misunderstandment of professional scoring system. Uwrite that he didn't manage to do this and that.. but I think that he definately thought that he was winning. And he indeed was winning if u look only on cleanly landed punches. So I expect he has learned this lesson and we will see a different gameplan and a different fight on Saturday


----------



## nelenivy (Jun 19, 2014)

Also some facts about the Loma's camp. There is a video with Denis Berinchick, his Olympic teammate. He had helped Lomachenko to prepair in Ukraine before Loma started camp in USA. He says that for Russell Lomachenko is training much harder than for amateur WC and OG, much harder than for any WSB fight and much harder than for any of his previous two pro fights.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

nelenivy said:


> Also some facts about the Loma's camp. There is a video with Denis Berinchick, his Olympic teammate. He had helped Lomachenko to prepair in Ukraine before Loma started camp in USA. He says that for Russell Lomachenko is training much harder than for amateur WC and OG, much harder than for any WSB fight and much harder than for any of his previous two pro fights.


I don't like that, I'd prefer for Lomachenko to train smarter rather than harder. He already trains more than hard enough, he's just going to be blunting his explosiveness by training even harder.


----------



## nelenivy (Jun 19, 2014)

I dont think so. Last time I remember him training VERY HARD were olympic games of 08. And after that he had speed and footwork a level above his shape in 2007


----------



## nelenivy (Jun 19, 2014)

I think that Loma ad his father know what they are doing when Lomachenko is training harder.
Also this makes me more confidence in my thought thatin upcoming fight loma will fight totally different from what we 've seen with Salido. My confidence in this is based on two facts
1. After fight with Salido Loma could go for another 5-6 rounds, he was fresh after fight. I knew this from a guy who knows some people close to his team.
2. He trains hard like never before for this fight.

So I think that he with such preparation he will not be concerned with his stamina and will fight using his usual amateur and WSB style - footwork, pressing, combinations


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

nelenivy said:


> I dont think so. Last time I remember him training VERY HARD were olympic games of 08. And after that he had speed and footwork a level above his shape in 2007





nelenivy said:


> I think that Loma ad his father know what they are doing when Lomachenko is training harder.
> Also this makes me more confidence in my thought thatin upcoming fight loma will fight totally different from what we 've seen with Salido. My confidence in this is based on two facts
> 1. After fight with Salido Loma could go for another 5-6 rounds, he was fresh after fight. I knew this from a guy who knows some people close to his team.
> 2. He trains hard like never before for this fight.
> ...


It's very nice to have you on board. Where did you hear about this site/this thread by the way?

This forum is full of great posters (and this forum also has a slight obsession with Lomachenko), everyone here adds something special and it's nice that you've joined to do the same.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

nelenivy said:


> I dont think so. Last time I remember him training VERY HARD were olympic games of 08. And after that he had speed and footwork a level above his shape in 2007


Training hard is good up to a point. When you're 19/20 with testosterone to spare and still a developing athlete then training too hard is rarely an issue. Vasyl still hasn't looked as explosive/athletic as he did in 2009. I really hope him and his team have binned the marathon running and swimming sessions.


----------



## nelenivy (Jun 19, 2014)

I have just googled "Lomachenko Russell predictions")) I'm from Russia, usually I talk about boxing in russian social network vk.com, there are also guys from all countries of former USSR, so sometimes thre is some inside knowledge about some boxers


----------



## nelenivy (Jun 19, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> Training hard is good up to a point. When you're 19/20 with testosterone to spare and still a developing athlete then training too hard is rarely an issue. Vasyl still hasn't looked as explosive/athletic as he did in 2009. I really hope him and his team have binned the marathon running and swimming sessions.


After 2009 Lomachenko had a long layoff because of his hand injury. Probably he hadn't such motivation to get in the 2008/09 shape. Though probably he tried to be more economical in his style keeping in mind that he will go to pro boxing after olympic games. Nobody knows


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

nelenivy said:


> After 2009 Lomachenko had a long layoff because of his hand injury. Probably he hadn't such motivation to get in the 2008/09 shape. Though probably he tried to be more economical in his style keeping in mind that he will go to pro boxing after olympic games. Nobody knows


Good point. Since 09 he's looked like he's going through the motions at times (despite still cleaning up). Thanks for your input, we'll see how he looks on the 21st. Vasyl at his very worst couldn't lose to GRJ IMO, completely different levels. GRJ should've fought a live opponent before stepping up, he's going to get shown up badly.


----------



## nelenivy (Jun 19, 2014)

My thoughts about strategy for Lomachenko are that he must use his footwork and his activity to take Russell out of his comfort zone. Gary likes to seat in the pocket and come with his combinations, he is not very active in the ring. So if Loma comes with one attack after another and moves a lot around Garry it will probably frustrate Garry, because he will not have his usual comfort time for thinking and comfort position. 
Also I would like Loma to stay outside but he usually doesn't fight from the outside. His distances are midde and inside, so probably he will not use his reach advantage.
Also, as I saw some Gary fights, he is some kind of robotic. He doesnt neither play nor improvise inside the ring. I dont know what versality Garry is boasting about, but from what I 've seen he doesn't have it. So I think Loma can outplay him despite the speed difference.
Of coarse all that can be wrong and we will see some totally different in this fight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

nelenivy said:


> I think the reason of lose to Salido is misunderstandment of professional scoring system. Uwrite that he didn't manage to do this and that.. but I think that he definately thought that he was winning. And he indeed was winning if u look only on cleanly landed punches. So I expect he has learned this lesson and we will see a different gameplan and a different fight on Saturday


Yeah I agree. I think he definitely thought he was winning, the fact that he had no clue about being a rough, dirty pro shows that, especially cosndiering he was sticking to the gameplan very strictly of landing precise shots - like Vasiliy said two days ago, if it was an amateur fight, Vasiliy would have definitely won.



nelenivy said:


> Also some facts about the Loma's camp. There is a video with Denis Berinchick, his Olympic teammate. He had helped Lomachenko to prepair in Ukraine before Loma started camp in USA. He says that for Russell Lomachenko is training much harder than for amateur WC and OG, much harder than for any WSB fight and much harder than for any of his previous two pro fights.


I agree with Dealt_with in that he doesn't need to train too hard, but train smart, focussing more on strategy.



nelenivy said:


> I have just googled "Lomachenko Russell predictions")) I'm from Russia, usually I talk about boxing in russian social network vk.com, there are also guys from all countries of former USSR, so sometimes thre is some inside knowledge about some boxers


That's great. Would be great if they join too, you know a lot about Lomachenko and I'm sure that because you've been speaking to others regularly, they'd know a lot too.



nelenivy said:


> After 2009 Lomachenko had a long layoff because of his hand injury. Probably he hadn't such motivation to get in the 2008/09 shape. Though probably he tried to be more economical in his style keeping in mind that he will go to pro boxing after olympic games. Nobody knows


Yeah, I wonder what fight he actually had the hand injury in the World's 2009. I heard it was early in the tournament. Definitely agree with the more economic style of fighting comparing say, 2008, and 2012 - which kinda worked against him where the pros are concerned.



nelenivy said:


> My thoughts about strategy for Lomachenko are that he must use his footwork and his activity to take Russell out of his comfort zone. Gary likes to seat in the pocket and come with his combinations, he is not very active in the ring. So if Loma comes with one attack after another and moves a lot around Garry it will probably frustrate Garry, because he will not have his usual comfort time for thinking and comfort position.
> Also I would like Loma to stay outside but he usually doesn't fight from the outside. His distances are midde and inside, so probably he will not use his reach advantage.
> Also, as I saw some Gary fights, he is some kind of robotic. He doesnt neither play nor improvise inside the ring. I dont know what versality Garry is boasting about, but from what I 've seen he doesn't have it. So I think Loma can outplay him despite the speed difference.
> Of coarse all that can be wrong and we will see some totally different in this fight.


Good perspective.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

@nelenivy Because you know someone from Lomachenko's camp..please can you remind them of how Lomachenko used to structure his amateur fights i.e

In the first round, he used to press the attack to understand and anticipate how his opponent moves and responds, and in the second round Lomachenko would use that information that he learned from his opponent and take advantage of that and score a lot of points. In the final round Lomachenko would be on the back foot and avoid trading so he doesn't risk losing his lead.

What Lomachenko does in the third round of amateur fights won't work particularly well in the pro game, instead he'd have to do combinations, land singular shots, and get out of there, no need to engage his opponent unnecessarily when he's ahead in the round.

What Lomachenko should seek to do is structure the early rounds so that he understands how the opponent works, setting traps etc. whilst also pressing the attack and ensuring he is scoring pro style points..By doing this, Lomachenko would have adapted well to his opponent.

This factor will help him going into the fight as well as he would have studied the opponent very well before hand anyway.

- This I believe is one of the big reasons why Lomachenko had such a great amateur career.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

nelenivy said:


> Also, as I saw some Gary fights,* he is some kind of robotic.* He doesnt neither play nor improvise inside the ring. I dont know what versality Garry is boasting about, but from what I 've seen he doesn't have it. So I think Loma can outplay him despite the speed difference.
> Of coarse all that can be wrong and we will see some totally different in this fight.


Privett!

What you're actually noticing are Gary's boxing skills. He has a technical reaction to his opponents position, punch or movement. It's boxing.
In particular, it's professional boxing.

Vasyl uses his bouncing and running stamina to put him into a position where he is comfortable running his punching drills.

It's Gary's technique executed at lightning speed that is going to help him score points on Lomachenko clean and clear and his experience will lead him into counter punching Vasyl once he gets comfortable with Vasyl's punching drills.


----------



## nelenivy (Jun 19, 2014)

browsing said:


> Privett!
> 
> What you're actually noticing are Gary's boxing skills. He has a technical reaction to his opponents position, punch or movement. It's boxing.
> In particular, it's professional boxing.
> ...


No this is not boxing skills. When I say that he is robotic that means that with every opponent Russell does all the same. 
What u are saying is strange. It's not pro experience does help fighter to counter, its boxing ability


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I'm going with Loma "ChaChing" ko.....................



Hopefully the turbo jinx has died down a bit :sad5


----------



## nelenivy (Jun 19, 2014)

browsing said:


> Privett!
> 
> What you're actually noticing are Gary's boxing skills. He has a technical reaction to his opponents position, punch or movement. It's boxing.
> In particular, it's professional boxing.
> ...


No this is not boxing skills. When I say that he is robotic that means that with every opponent Russell does all the same. 
What u are saying is strange. It's not pro experience does help fighter to counter, its boxing ability


----------



## nelenivy (Jun 19, 2014)

Russell from what I've seen reminds me Adonis Stevenson. They both have excellent natural physical abilities, both have good technique, both are a bit "robotic" in the ring and both win not by outthinking but by outspeeding their opponents. And both as I think could be outplayed by more clever boxers. 
Russell had such opposition that his opponents have never put him in a nonstandart situation. They couldn't do it because they were 2 levels above Russell. So Russell could do all the same all night long with each opponent. But what will he do when he will meet an opponent which is at the same level as Russell? I can use the next analogy - the excelence in solving arithmetical problems wouldnt help u to pass exams in MIT)) How could Russell develop his weak sides if none of his opponents were unable to discover any of them? How could Russell develop his boxer IQ with opponents two levels above him? Its said that he sparred with Broner and some other quality pro fighters, but sparring and fight are different thing.
About Russell's experience. Pro experience can help him in overall strategy in fight, but it will not help him to win episodes. It is about boxing ability, boxing IQ and physical qualities. I think that Russell has edge in physical qualities, but Loma's edge in other two.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I'm going with Loma "ChaChing" ko.....................
> 
> Hopefully the* turbo jinx* has died down a bit :sad5


:stonk :frochcry2


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :stonk :frochcry2


................Bute, Mares, Donaire, Marquez, BronBrons and _*almost*_ Mayweather vs Maidana :err


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Imagine if Russell and Gamboa had good promoters to get them decent fights to showcase their talent more

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> ................Bute, Mares, Donaire, Marquez, BronBrons and _*almost*_ Mayweather vs Maidana :err


Allah help me.


----------



## nelenivy (Jun 19, 2014)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> @*nelenivy* Because you know someone from Lomachenko's camp..


No, it's more complicate)) I know a man who knows men who know some Loma's friends from amateur boxing, whom he talk to when he comes home in Ukraine ))


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

nelenivy said:


> No, it's more complicate)) I know a man who knows men who know some Loma's friends from amateur boxing, whom he talk to when he comes home in Ukraine ))


Ahh I understand. That's still a pretty close relation. When you say Loma's friends, are you talking about Berinchyk, Mytrofanov etc. or just other friends?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Riding with GRJ. About two years ago I saw something in him that screams future ATG. I'm disappointed with how his career turned out but I still believe in him !


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Riding with GRJ. About two years ago I saw something in him that screams future ATG. I'm disappointed with how his career turned out but I still believe in him !


Slow start, i'm disappointed about how he hasn't stepped up yet too but i completely expect him to beat Loma.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Slow start, i'm disappointed about how he hasn't stepped up yet either but i completely expect him to beat Loma.


Yup. SOG started slow too but when the time came, he rose to the occasion.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

But SOGs resume was still a lil better than Russell's before he hit the S6. I don't believe Loma is all that tho..


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> But SOGs resume was still a lil better than Russell's before he hit the S6. I don't believe Loma is all that tho..


People were legit picking Miranda to beat Ward when they fought. This was before S6 obv.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I had no idea they were picking Miranda. Ward was unbelievable as an amateur literally wow.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

:kwonooh

That Machine Gun is real tho. Good Lord!! :ibutt

One thing I don't see people talking about is that regardless of his calm demeanor and laid back attitude people, the more I watch and read about Russell Jr and his camp, these guys view themselves as gladiators. Literally. And I've gleamed that Gary himself is cold blooded and has that passive aggressive attitude that a lot of actual killers have and that attitude is inherited from his father who is trainer. Dude doesn't even watch contemporary boxing :kwonwut but is still a student of the boxing and his father seems to be a ringmaster as all his sons who are alive are skilled boxers and budding amateur star. These guys come from a rumble house. The father knows boxing well and has raised his whole clan as gladiators.

Lomachenko is going to be ready, this I know, but I feel he is going to be surprised and more importantly if his corner isn't able to make the necessary adjustments as the rounds tick by this fight won't be even close.

The one thing I want to see Gary doing is _*pumping a scoring jab*_. If he pumps his jab and sets Lomachenko into his pinball movement looking to wade in I promise Lomachenko's chin is going to get tested.

I'm looking for Jr's left hook, suddenly, delivered from the pocket to be serious weapon. I'm counting on Lomachenko's stamina to work against him if he doesn't find a way to spend it trying to score instead of setting up an opportunity to run his punching drills.

:nono Lomachenko's boxing katas will not work against Russell. :nono

Loma, if he wants to win, has to find a way to overwhelm Russell to knock him out. Don't try to outbox him, look to overwhelm him. Loma has to use his reach to his advantage and keep Russell from sitting down or stepping into on his two and three punch combos. Problem is, that's the hard part because Russell does know how to and actively does stimey the workrate of his opponents.

Gary wins by
1. pumping a scoring jab.
2. jabbing to the body whenever Lomachenko tries to pinball bounce.
3. Letting Loma initiate one of his punching drills on the inside to test Loma's chin with a hook.

Loma wins by
1. not letting combo's touch him.
2. staying on the outside while scoring. 
3. Going for a KO without getting KO'd.

@*The Undefeated Gaul* 
If this fight moves the speed Russell wants it to, that is, if Russell is looking comfortable in the ring by the third round he wins the fight barring a sudden KO. 
If Lomachenko looks uneasy after two rounds, if he looks lost, he loses. Period.

@*turbotime*: If my baby, my snow princess, Anna Kendricks was on the line for this fight you'd ride with Vasyl to win knowing that if you lost she'd fall into my clutches? :twisted

Spongebob's Pet Snail takes this fight.

Gym Work.
:franklin


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

browsing said:


> :kwonooh
> 
> That Machine Gun is real tho. Good Lord!! :ibutt
> 
> ...


Christ ! I'm gonna just pretend like you didn't just try and put my honeybear on the line over these 2 nobodies :suicide


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Privett!
> 
> What you're actually noticing are Gary's boxing skills. He has a technical reaction to his opponents position, punch or movement. It's boxing.
> In particular, it's professional boxing.
> ...


You're really revealing how little you know about boxing when you talk about GRJ. He has terrible technique, arm punches delivered by flicking his elbows. He doesn't punch properly and he doesn't properly extend any of his punches. His hooks are sometimes delivered technically correct but he simply can't throw straight punches with any power, he just pitty pat flurries to try and get his opponent to cover up before moving inside when it's safe. He's going to get demolished, he needs to progressively build up his opposition. He is the one rushing with this fight, he is the one who lacks pro experience. His flaws haven't been glaringly exposed because of his competition but it's about to happen.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> :kwonooh
> 
> That Machine Gun is real tho. Good Lord!! :ibutt
> 
> ...


Killers don't have a passive aggressive attitude, they tend to have mine and Dealt's attitude :lol: Yet killers attitudes are inferior to ours. 
I wouldn't really call him a gladiator the way his career has gone.

Gary isn't going to score jabs for the multiple reasons I stated in that opening statement/breakdown. 
Loma's chin has already been tested against Salido.
I'm not too sure about left hooks landing either, but a right hook can probably land in the situation you mentioned which could be a legit threat.
When you put it as 'punching drills', I can understand it, because 'amateur drills' seem pretty incorrect. It seems his 'punching drills' are more based on precision punching, where some shots aren't very harmful at all, hopefully that does change somewhat - it'll have to.

So yeah, I agree with point 2 and 3 where Gary's keys to victory is concerned.

Good post, browsing.

Edit: Don't overrate Anna Kendricks. She's not all that. Claudia Lynx is GOAT (depending on the picture).







*VS*


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Edit: Don't overrate Anna Kendricks. She's not all that. Claudia Lynx is GOAT (depending on the picture).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Claudia's had work done though.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

TSOL said:


> Claudia's had work done though.


Yeah, without it she wouldn't be as good as she is today, but hey, right now she is a marvel.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Vasyl sparred Chop Chop, PDL and Farmer in preparation for GRJ. Says GRJ wouldn't look him in the eye, but that means nothing.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

LOL @ how small GRJ is











And he plans to go to 130 afterwards :lol: Maybe he should think about 122..


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You're really revealing how little you know about boxing when you talk about GRJ. He has terrible technique, arm punches delivered by flicking his elbows. He doesn't punch properly and he doesn't properly extend any of his punches. His hooks are sometimes delivered technically correct but he simply can't throw straight punches with any power, he just pitty pat flurries to try and get his opponent to cover up before moving inside when it's safe. He's going to get demolished, he needs to progressively build up his opposition. He is the one rushing with this fight, he is the one who lacks pro experience. His flaws haven't been glaringly exposed because of his competition but it's about to happen.


*More 'out my ass' talk from you.* Your first sentence is an assertion that should be argued to fruition by your second sentence, but your second sentence is a lie comma'd before a false qualification. The third sentence reprises the second while compounding your lie with another lie. Your fourth sentence tries to disparage the obvious before asserting another lie before proceeding to ignore the fact that Mr Jrs flurries are more times than not thrown from the outside (his own full reach extension) and don't prelude him stepping inside unless his opponent is wheeling backwards. And, from there you close out with your usual foolishness.

:franklin
All you need is some Tinkerbell fairy dust to go along with all your imagination.



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Killers don't have a passive aggressive attitude,


Yes in the streets, killers absolutely do have passive aggressive attitudes. If you knew some real ones (no e-thug) or experienced some real ones you'd know this. It's common hood knowledge.


> they tend to have mine and Dealt's attitude :lol:


Wrong. Real killer's don't tend to theorycraft their way into talking shit, neither do guys who can really scrap.


> I wouldn't really call him a gladiator the way his career has gone.


Mr Jr has broken both of his hands in a fight he went on to win in a tournament. That's a gladiator regardless of competition.


> Gary isn't going to score jabs for the multiple reasons I stated in that opening statement/breakdown.


If Russell puts on like he did against Gusev he should be able to direct his success by pumping a scoring jab. If Loma ain't got no jab he ain't got no chance. 


> Loma's chin has already been tested against Salido.


Mr Jr's technique for delivering shots is much different than Salido's and I more than expect Loma to take that right hook to his chinny when he tries to wade in.



> I'm not too sure about left hooks landing either, but a right hook can probably land in the situation you mentioned which could be a legit threat.
> When you put it as 'punching drills', I can understand it, because 'amateur drills' seem pretty incorrect. It seems his 'punching drills' are more based on precision punching, where some shots aren't very harmful at all, hopefully that does change somewhat - it'll have to.


_I see this much happening (I can almost promise it) _by the second and third round, any punching drill by Lomachenko that carries him in (positioning) and takes his hand's activity low(trying to go to the body) is going to be countered *to* *his* *chin*. I expect it to be crisp too.



Spoiler






> Edit: Don't overrate Anna Kendricks. She's not all that. Claudia Lynx is GOAT (depending on the picture). *VS*


:nono

How dare you throw one of the P4P Queen's of Photoshop against the genuinely feminine Kendricks. Anna is one of the few skinny white bints that actually has some appeal (skinny chicks aren't usually my thing) and between the two Kendricks is breedable, pleasant attitude and has a bareable voice.

She isn't my #1 chick by far, so I don't over-rate her, but she is a snow princess, a flower, a pet worthy of petting & more importantly, I used her to expose double T's faking ass :yep as me and him argue constantly back and forth over delectable women. Now take your plastic knife photoshop buffet elsewhere. I'm insulted.



The one down side of this fight for Lomachenko is that it's going to expose his amateur flaws, more so than the Salido fight, and prove that his gold medals don't mean anything when it comes to professional boxing.

:franklin



turbotime said:


> Christ ! I'm gonna just pretend like you didn't just try and put my honeybear on the line over these 2 nobodies :suicide


:verysadYou ain't bout that life double tee.:-(

:franklin


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I think the midgets going to lose.. His trex arms won't work against a taller experienced foe such as loma. 

GRJ was going full 10 rounds when I was looking at him against fucking cab drivers. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> LOL @ how small GRJ is


:yep That's the same shit people were snickering about at the Nonito Donaire vs Rigondeaux face off...
And Loma is no taller than any of Mr Jr's other opponents.

I like Loma's suit though :kwonooh

:franklin


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Yes in the streets, killers absolutely do have passive aggressive attitudes. If you knew some real ones (no e-thug) or experienced some real ones you'd know this. It's common hood knowledge.
> Wrong. Real killer's don't tend to theorycraft their way into talking shit, neither do guys who can really scrap.
> Mr Jr has broken both of his hands in a fight he went on to win in a tournament. That's a gladiator regardless of competition.
> If Russell puts on like he did against Gusev he should be able to direct his success by pumping a scoring jab. If Loma ain't got no jab he ain't got no chance.
> ...


Killers aint shit, they try to be as soulless as Gaul but have to kill people in the process. They are emotional little bitches who should have had a testosterone shot. 
What tournament? Vasiliy actually broke his hand in the World Amateur Championships where he only conceded 7 points in the whole tournament, Gary lost to Loma's son. Don't try to play up GRJ in the amateurs vs Vasiliy.

If Gary lands a proper shot (he hasn't been capable of many in his pro career with his amateur style pitter patter elbow punches) then he gets a broken hand. Glass is glass.

'If Russell puts on like he did against Gusev' :lol: stop right there. Gusev and Vasiliy are worlds apart and it's Vasiliy's unique way of movement, his posititioning, his footwork, his height and reach, and his style which is the reason why GRJ aint gonna do a Gusev.

A gladiator doesn't faint because he can't man up to face the moment he's been dreaming about his whole life, the Olympics, nor does he fight complete bums, not even ranked fighters for so many years. Half a decade.

A complete disappointment of a post, you're poking imaginary holes and filling it up with shit atsch

Claudia is the queen of photoshop and she's the queen of plastic surgery, but it's perfection. Candice Swanepoel is a close second (probably too skinny for you), with Prime Aishwarya Rai third.

She's not really though is she, women who are actresses are usually laughably erratic. You can find a Hendricks tier girl at your local village. Claudia, sure, you can find her at your local plastic surgery clinic, but she is a rarity.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> :yep That's the same shit people were snickering about at the Nonito Donaire vs Rigondeaux face off...
> And Loma is no taller than any of Mr Jr's other opponents.
> 
> I like Loma's suit though :kwonooh
> ...


Actually there's two key observations I made when watching Gary's fights:
1. A lot of his opponents were his height and around. 
2. The taller fighters would fight low and not know how to use their height and reach. Fucking idiots.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Killers aint shit, they try to be as soulless as Gaul but have to kill people in the process. They are emotional little bitches who should have had a testosterone shot.


I don't even know what this foolishness means.



> What tournament? Vasiliy actually broke his hand in the World Amateur Championships where he only conceded 7 points in the whole tournament, Gary lost to Loma's son. Don't try to play up GRJ in the amateurs vs Vasiliy.


I don't give a shit about amateur records so save it. That's the best thing about this fight. It'll put an end to all Loma fans who want to carry his amateur accolades over into his professional career as if there is some continuim. There isn't. That false line of logic (on the part of Loma fans, as only his fans do this) is about to end tomorrow as it should have ended with Salido.



> If Gary lands a proper shot (he hasn't been capable of many in his pro career with his amateur style pitter patter elbow punches) then he gets a broken hand. Glass is glass.


Ass talk.



> 'If Russell puts on like he did against Gusev' :lol: stop right there. Gusev and Vasiliy are worlds apart and it's Vasiliy's unique way of movement,


*It doesn't even matter.* Willingness and ability to pump the jab is what I was speaking on and if Gary can pump his jab like he pumped it against Gusev he'll find easy success. It's not Gary's jab you should be worried about more so than Vasyl's lack of one. :lol:



Spoiler






> Claudia is the queen of photoshop and she's the queen of plastic surgery, but it's perfection.


If you need photoshop ontop of your plasticshop you're no where near perfection.



> Candice Swanepoel is a close second (probably too skinny for you),


Do not want.



> with Prime Aishwarya Rai


She's a smart woman which makes her okay, but Id rather take Tehmeena Azfal over her every day of the year
Indian women, in general ,don't really do much for me though. Never have. Their last tier in my book.



> She's not really though is she, women who are actresses are usually laughably erratic. You can find a Hendricks tier girl at your local village. Claudia, sure, you can find her at your local plastic surgery clinic, but she is a rarity.


You said Hendricks (who fits my tastes more) but you meant Kendricks. Anna Kendrick's is one of the more palatable of the lithe bints out there in Hollywood. I've done my research, I've studied pictures and video. She, Kendricks, is a most agreeable combination of femininity, natural beauty, grace, acting talent and groundedness. She is more of a complete package of her class than Claudia is of hers (plastic photoshop bitches).


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> I don't even know what this foolishness means.
> I don't give a shit about amateur records so save it. That's the best thing about this fight. It'll put an end to all Loma fans who want to carry his amateur accolades over into his professional career as if there is some continuim. There isn't. That false line of logic (on the part of Loma fans, as only his fans do this) is about to end tomorrow as it should have ended with Salido.
> Ass talk.
> *It doesn't even matter.* Willingness and ability to pump the jab is what I was speaking on and if Gary can pump his jab like he pumped it against Gusev he'll find easy success. It's not Gary's jab you should be worried about more so than Vasyl's lack of one. :lol:
> ...


Hold on a second, the female talk is much more important..Tehmeena = :barf her face is below average breh. Her body is nice but come on man, better than prime Aishwarya? Tehmeena has no class to her look, no wonder why you prefer dirty boxing styles rather than classy ones. If I presented her to my mum based on looks alone, my mum would give me a slap. 
Indian/Middle Eastern women are my fave. If we ever went out, at least we'd be clear on who's going for what girl :lol:
For me it depends, there's a nice girl from all races but this is the P4P list: 1. Indian/Middle Eastern 2. South American 3. Mediterranean 4. Eastern European 5. UK - White 6. African/Oriental. 
I don't know anything about Anna Kendrick's personality, it probably makes her more attractive.

I bet you're Somalian brah lol

No, it will continue. In my opinion Vasiliy tomorrow will not fulfil his potential tomorrow. You dismiss my talk as 'ass talk' without any reason. You're failing.

Edit: Gary's jab on Gusev was hardly very effective - you're another one of those guys who's impressed with smokes and mirrors punches against the arm. It is going to make the difference because of the limitations in the way Gary uses his jab and his stance and distance also which is something I forgot to mention just now.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Claudia is the queen of photoshop and she's the queen of plastic surgery, but it's perfection.


nah the works too obvious especially on her nose.

and she was already hot. fuckin weird ass celebs.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

TSOL said:


> nah the works too obvious especially on her nose.
> 
> and she was already hot. fuckin weird ass celebs.


I think she was quite hot but quite scary at the same time. Yeah, you know you're a mental midget when you're turning to things like plastic surgery. I even prefer small boobs on a girl than bigger fake ones, if a girl feels confident in the smaller boobiezz then that naturally makes her just as attractive.

Mental midgets be mental midgets.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

browsing said:


> :verysadYou ain't bout that life double tee.:-(





Doc said:


> I think the midgets going to lose.. His trex arms won't work against a taller experienced foe such as loma.
> 
> GRJ was going full 10 rounds when I was looking at him against fucking cab drivers.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


:franklin


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :franklin


You quote one the only guys on the forum whose predictions are worse than your own .

Doc *STAY *taking L's :lol: The amount of public butthurts he's suffered even makes my own colon cringe. Dat *****h gotta sit on a pillow just to post.

:franklin


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

browsing said:


> You quote one the only guys on the forum whose predictions are worse than your own .
> 
> :franklin


Damn :verysad


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Don't overrate Anna Kendricks. She's not all that. Claudia Lynx is GOAT (depending on the picture).


You can have that fake looking thing, I'll just get my Anna to give me 7 kids and we will all live on a farm being cute as can be (sun)


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You can have that fake looking thing, I'll just get my Anna to give me 7 kids and we will all live on a farm being cute as can be (sun)


Turbo :3 :snv


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

My brain is frying up here, this match gotsta happen already, been chilling on CHB for a record time now.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You can have that fake looking thing, I'll just get my Anna to give me 7 kids and we will all live on a farm being cute as can be (sun)


Sorry, I must have clicked the wrong thread. I thought this was predictions for Loma Vs GRJr not brainstorming a remake of the Waltons.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah @turbotime stop ruining the thread by talking about wiminzz


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You can have that fake looking thing, I'll just get my Anna to give me 7 kids and we will all live on a farm being cute as can be (sun)


You have a fine taste.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sorry I'll stop bein a *** :verysad


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> You have a fine taste.


0 votes for Claudia?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Sorry I'll stop bein a *** :verysad


lol me and browsing got away without being told off even though we had the big convo about d wiminz :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

dyna said:


> You have a fine taste.


:happy :happy

almost as fine as your avi arty


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

lol dyna's avatar makes me lol whenever I look at it


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

[video]http://www.metatube.com/en/videos/231998/SNL-Anna-Kendrick-Host-Ariel-The-Little-Mermaid-Sketch/[/video]

Sigh*


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Even keeping it Hendricks-centric I'd take Christina over Anna. :bart


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Hold on a second, the female talk is much more important..Tehmeena = :barf her face is below average breh. Her body is nice but come on man, better than prime Aishwarya? Tehmeena has no class to her look, no wonder why you prefer dirty boxing styles rather than classy ones. If I presented her to my mum based on looks alone, my mum would give me a slap.
> Indian/Middle Eastern women are my fave. If we ever went out, at least we'd be clear on who's going for what girl :lol:
> For me it depends, there's a nice girl from all races but this is the P4P list: 1. Indian/Middle Eastern 2. South American 3. Mediterranean 4. Eastern European 5. UK - White 6. African/Oriental.
> I don't know anything about Anna Kendrick's personality, it probably makes her more attractive.
> ...


Tehmenna over Aishwarya Rai anyday of any year of every age and I like Aishwarya, more so because she is a smart woman and more than just a pretty face, I've seen her interviews and how she carries herself, she has self esteem etc etc, but Tehmenna is 34-24-39 and prime for prime, I'll take Tehmenna just on looks. I'll take banging body bimbo over a boring body bitch anyday of the week.

I like clean and technical boxing styles, not 'dirty' or 'sporadic' ones. Mayweather is the epitome of our boxing era which is why I like him and Master Yoda is the second on the list tied along with Andre Ward. And don't even pretend Lomachenko has a 'classy' style cause he doesn't.

There is no correlation between my tastes in different classes (or tiers) and ethnicities of women and my like for sportsman, boxers specifically and while I'd shy away from taking a woman my mummy didn't like, a pretty face doesn't make up for a boring body bitch. :nono I'm not fucking her hair or make up, neither am I sinking my fingers in to it, neither does her picture face translate in to sex appeal. I pick women based on my instinct to want to breed her till her belly bulges.

Indian women, in general, 99 percent of them, don't incite me to bred with them on sight, neither do most far east Asian's though I do like some Korean's and Japanese. Outside of that I pretty much class women as they come. Case by case.

The tier goes Americans (white and black), South American/Latin (Brazilian and Columbian, Cuban especially), African (north, east and west south), European (Slav's first, everyone else falls where they may with UK(Britons) not included), Middle Eastern, Asians (Koreans and Japanese first) and then Indians and lastly UK :verysad (these birds are the worst, something about them genes just turn up mediocore chicks).

Anna Kendricks is just naturally pretty. She's basically the chick that me and Double Tee fence over, (her and *JLH* :twisted) out of the famous skinny bints in Hollywood she's number #1 in terms of all around quality.



> Gary's jab on Gusev was hardly very effective - you're another one of those guys who's impressed with smokes and mirrors punches against the arm. It is going to make the difference because of the limitations in the way Gary uses his jab and his stance and distance also which is something I forgot to mention just now.


Stawp it. This is 'ass talk'.
You didn't watch the fight. Gary's jab was crazy effective against Gusev and he threw more than three hundred of them and many of them landed and split Gusev's guard. It's even highlighted in the replay between rounds and commented on throughout the fight by Paulie. :lol: But most importantly he showed he has a jab and can use it effectively by working off of it.

That was my point in bringing it up.

Lomachenko is more mobile than Gusev of course but that doesn't mean anything as Gary doesn't rush to pursue and Lomachenko's mobility doesn't score points :lol: so Loma's going to have to try square up or wade in eventually (which he shouldn't do IMO, but he will) and that's when that jab can check his advance.

Gary's jab is going to be, in my estimate, key to keeping Hi-Tech bouncing. Which is exactly what I want and I'm depending on Lomachenko to do what he did in his last fight, which was not throw a jab.

:franklin

Gym Work.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :happy :happy
> 
> almost as fine as your avi arty





The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lol dyna's avatar makes me lol whenever I look at it


artyarty


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Even keeping it Hendricks-centric I'd take Christina over Anna. :bart


Hendricks > Kendrick but I can appreciate the qualities of Kendrick. Everyones a winner here.



browsing said:


> Tehmenna over Aishwarya Rai anyday of any year of every age and I like Aishwarya, more so because she is a smart woman and more than just a pretty face, I've seen her interviews and how she carries herself, she has self esteem etc etc, but Tehmenna is 34-24-39 and prime for prime, I'll take Tehmenna just on looks. I'll take banging body bimbo over a boring body bitch anyday of the week.
> 
> I like clean and technical boxing styles, not 'dirty' or 'sporadic' ones. Mayweather is the epitome of our boxing era which is why I like him and Master Yoda is the second on the list tied along with Andre Ward. And don't even pretend Lomachenko has a 'classy' style cause he doesn't.
> 
> ...


But Tehmenna falls into the fake category you ripped Claudia for being in. Aishwarya does carry herself well. Indians don't look much different at all to middle easterns - especially at the highest tier. 
Who's Master Yoda? For me I like watching Rigondeaux the most, even more than Loma although I like Loma more. 
Ok, you'll see for yourself that Gary's jab isn't going to be that effective in the fight. You have your opinion and I have my own. Khalas. 
I'm expecting Loma to incorporate the jab a bit more like I said in my opening statement, I don't know how effective but it would help Loma.

Edit: Aish carries herself well.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok let's keep strictly to the topic..

What if Vasiliy extends his arm out and rests his glove on Gary's forehead from a distance, and Gary just wildly swings? :lol:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> 0 votes for Claudia?


*Not even one*. Damn son, her face looks like you snap it off like a mask. :stonk

Yo, *Kendricks*, get at this fake ass bitch!!!



Spoiler













Ooh kill em!

Oh kill em!










Oohhh!!





Kurushi said:


> Even keeping it Hendricks-centric I'd take Christina over Anna. :bart


I wouldn't argue with you there. 
Hendricks is in a different class than Anna though. 
If Anna is my snow princess, Hendricks is my snow queen.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Hendricks > Kendrick but I can appreciate the qualities of Kendrick. Everyones a winner here.


I got as far as Google imaging Christina Hendricks and all fact-checking went straight out the window.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Hendricks > Kendrick but I can appreciate the qualities of Kendrick. Everyones a winner here.
> 
> But Tehmenna falls into the fake category you ripped Claudia for being in. Aishwarya does carry herself well. Indians don't look much different at all to middle easterns - especially at the highest tier.
> Who's Master Yoda? For me I like watching Rigondeaux the most, even more than Loma although I like Loma more.
> ...


Who else could be Master Yoda but Rigondeaux?

He wasn't even on my radar until I heard about his fight with Donaire (who I enjoy watching). After I watched some of his fights in the lead up to Donaire I recognized his boxing excellence and called him beating Donaire based on his boxing skills(it was that same prediction thread -or there about- where dealt_with starting announcing to people that he was masturbating to some guy out of Ukraine.)

If Lomachenko doesn't throw the jab he ain't winning by a decision. His best chance to win is by KO, but if he can't land anything or if Russell dat granite then it's going to be a long painful and embarrassing night.

:franklin


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

browsing said:


> I wouldn't argue with you there.
> Hendricks is in a different class than Anna though.
> If Anna is my snow princess, Hendricks is my snow queen.


We can definitely make room in the snow monarchy for both of them.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Rigondeaux would school the entire weight class over two weeks. Book it.

As for Christina Hendricks @browsing @Kurushi you two go right ahead and snap one off with her :bart

I'll take my honeybear campin' and make moca coloured babies


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> [video]http://www.metatube.com/en/videos/231998/SNL-Anna-Kendrick-Host-Ariel-The-Little-Mermaid-Sketch/[/video]
> 
> Sigh*


It's okay double T, it'll be okay.

Kendrick's can be yours if you got the balls to approach her, she claims she doesn't get hit on that much (a complaint a lot of beautiful chicks in Hollywood repeat over and over):deal

Do you have the guts? Are you brave enough? :hey(lol pun)

What if she's a Gary Russell Jr fan though? :lol:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Rigondeaux would school the entire weight class over two weeks. Book it.
> 
> As for Christina Hendricks @*browsing* @*Kurushi* you two go right ahead and snap one off with her :bart
> 
> I'll take my honeybear campin' and make moca coloured babies


I got (support) Rigondeaux over every one in and around his weight class except for Mikey Garcia, not because I don't think Master Yoda can do it but because I think it would be a most competitive scrap and honestly, I despite my predictions in this fight, I normally don't give fighters victories with my mouth.

Double Tee this is why don't deserve Kendricks. Any man who would shy away from Hendricks can't possibly put the smash down proper on Anna.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

browsing said:


> It's okay double T, it'll be okay.
> 
> Kendrick's can be yours if you got the balls to approach her, she claims she doesn't get hit on that much (a complaint a lot of beautiful chicks in Hollywood repeat over and over):deal
> 
> ...


Id have to whoop on GRJ then, but I doubt Haymon let's me near him knowing that I'm a TMT affiliate.

I'd fluster the hell out of Anna. My blood was boiling that one Ellen interview when she was tryna hook her up with that Gordon levitt dude, yet no one knows he's a big fruit loop :rofl


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I'll just get my Anna to give me 7 kids and we will all live on a farm being cute as can be (sun)





turbotime said:


> I'll take my honeybear campin' and make moca coloured babies


:stonk Turbo, your posts regarding Kendrick are becoming increasingly like the sociapathic ramblings of a kidnapper's note composed from letters cut out of a magazine. I mean...like, does she have a choice in any of this?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

browsing said:


> I got (support) Rigondeaux over every one in and around his weight class except for Mikey Garcia, not because I don't think Master Yoda can do it but because I think it would be a most competitive scrap and honestly, I despite my predictions in this fight, I normally don't give fighters victories with my mouth.
> 
> Double Tee this is why don't deserve Kendricks. Any man who would shy away from Hendricks can't possibly put the smash down proper on Anna.


I'm just giving you CK that's all I'm in a good man. You should be grateful for that since I've already claimed up JLH and Anna :deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> :stonk Turbo, your posts regarding Kendrick are becoming increasingly like the sociapathic ramblings of a kidnapper's note composed from letters cut out of a magazine. I mean...like, does she have a choice in any of this?


Ok mr ice castle :lol:

Not after I get my sweet talk on shell be left with no choice.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I'm just giving you CK that's all I'm in a good man. You should be grateful for that since I've already claimed up JLH and Anna


First of all who is CK?
Second of all :twisted Kendricks and JLH are still up for dispute, I cede nothing.:fight


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Id have to whoop on GRJ then, but I doubt Haymon let's me near him knowing that I'm a TMT affiliate.
> 
> I'd fluster the hell out of Anna. My blood was boiling that one Ellen interview when she was tryna hook her up with that Gordon levitt dude, yet no one knows he's a big fruit loop :rofl


She's in Hollywood, go get her Turbo. 
What's the worst that can happen, you get friendzoned and she gets you a part as an actor :hey
Fuck Gordon Levitt, u got dis!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> First of all who is CK?
> Second of all :twisted Kendricks and JLH are still up for dispute, I cede nothing.:fight


Haraaam


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> What if she's a Gary Russell Jr fan though? :lol:


She be babysittin GRJ


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> She be babysittin GRJ


:lol:
You got jokes until Spongebob's pet snail goes in on ya boi.

Here's some advice

You better watch the fight sitting on a pillow...
cause your butt's going to be hurting.

:franklin


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> She's in Hollywood, go get her Turbo.
> What's the worst that can happen, you get friendzoned and she gets you a part as an actor :hey
> Fuck Gordon Levitt, u got dis!


Stay at home dad :deal :deal



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> She be babysittin GRJ


:kwonooh


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> :lol:
> You got jokes until Spongebob's pet snail goes in on ya boi.
> 
> Here's some advice
> ...


ohhhhhhhhh snapp

















Tis' striking

That is the closest to a smile I can find from Gary, fucking hell Gary you don't gotta be that depressed about the fact that yo mama only had to put the cookie jar on the first shelf so you couldn't reach it.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Stay at home dad :deal :deal
> :kwonooh


Marry her, take the $$ just don't have 7 mocha babies, you can't be paying no child support.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GRJ speaks a lot of truth in this interview


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> ohhhhhhhhh snapp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
"Lomachenko wasn't expecting Gary to be so fast."

"If this was the amateurs, Loma would have got the nod."

"It was Loma's third fight he still has adjustments to make."

"Really, when you think about it, this was the second worst match up, after Salido for Vasyl to take."

"I'm pleased at what I saw despite Lomachenko's loss, his improvements since Salido are noticable."

"If you slow the fight down you'll see Lomachenko landed more punches than at first appeared."

"The referee didn't let Loma fight his fight."

"Clearly Lomachenko is the superior fighter Gary just is a better pure boxer that's all."

"The ring was too small."

"Gary was too short for Lomachenko's style to be effective."

"Lomachenko threw the right punches but he didn't throw enough of the right punches."

"Technically, the fight could have went either way, the judges weren't able to grasp all of the subtle scoring tactis that Loma employed."

"Loma didn't fight his fight, he fought the fight his corner wanted him to fight but you could tell he wasn't comfortable with it."

"Judges score on effective aggression, Russells combinations, though they didnt hit (and none of them hit Loma flush) were counted into effective aggression."

"Lomachenko was over prepared. He trained too hard you know what I mean?"

"His pacing was right for a fifteen round fight but this was a twelve round fight he could have won with three more extra rounds."

"That wasn't actually a knockdown. Loma takes that type of knee to set up his opponent for a special combo."

"He got knocked out cause he was biting his mouthpiece too hard, he used to do that in the amateurs a lot."

"A lose here is actually better for Loma then a win, here's why...."

"The judges weren't sitting in the right seats to score the fight."

"Lomachenko thought he had the fight won early on and took of the gas down the stretch."

"His coach should have given been giving him instructions in the proper dialect that they always use, he was speaking in modern standard ukranian as opposed to classical Ukranian, this, plus all the english shouting during the breaks by rowdy american fans, confused Lomachenko as to what he was actually supposed to do."

"Gary fought a good fight, but he didn't do enough to win, Vasyl threw less punches but his shots were more accurate and had better technique."

"Vasyl didn't have the right shorts on."

"Vasyl put on a few extra lbs after the weigh in, this is what slowed him down in the eyes of the judges and made Gary look much faster, thus much more effective, but if you watched his amateur fights you'd know that.."

"The ring was too hot he couldn't adjust to the temperature, Gary was used to it already."

"Clearly Gary studied his defeat to Sergey Vodopyanov in preparation for this fight cause Lomachenko was going to compound his technique used to defeat Sergey with what Sergey defeated Gary with but Gary was ready for the Sergey-esque fight plan but not ready for the Lomachekno fight plan, if only Lomachenko stuck to his own fight plan, and mixed his Sergey-esque fight plan a little less, there would have been more success and probably an easy win."

"Vasyl's not use to competing in that timezone."

"Gary was throwing too many punches, if you have to throw that many punches and that any combos to win you aren't really that good,"

"You shouldn't be allowed to rotate your elbow into the counter left hook like that with Gary's short arms, thats effectively like getting punched by a hydraulic ram, like in that movie No Country for Old Men, that type of punching should be illegal, its illegal in the Ukraine..."

"Dreschovosian used that same type of style, if Vasyl remembered how he won that fight, he could have remembered how to win this one, but with so many great amatuer victories its hard to keep track of every careful strategy used to beat every single opponent."_

:franklin

In the end though you'll probably go with



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> ¤Gary Russell Jr doesn't expose his body enough for Loma to get bodyshots in, I feared this too.





The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Loma blatantly won this fight





The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Lomachenko won this fight.





The Undefeated Gaul said:


> ¤Gary Rusell Jr must be disqualified
> Loma won this anyway.


Lomachenko will be stoic in the face of defeat and you'll be like:



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Loma a classy man.
> 
> He won the fight. I will be watching it in slow motion and explaining why he won the fight.
> 
> ...


:franklin

¤my edits.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

browsing said:


> _
> "lomachenko wasn't expecting gary to be so fast."
> 
> "if this was the amateurs, loma would have got the nod."
> ...


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Browsing is making me nervous about the fight


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GRJ speaks a lot of truth in this interview


'Loma jumping all of the little people to get a world title shot' - lol he referring to himself?
nahh...
I guess it's no secret at this point I somewhat agree, but not quite to the extent that Gary does. The American system is a little too slow IMO.
Obviously Gary did say Loma has a lot more to offer than Salido (an adjusted Loma).

Gary isn't a bad character IMO.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GRJ speaks a lot of truth in this interview


I know what Gary was trying to say about Vasyl about Vasyl being a 'more skilled fighter' than Salido, but skill is the wrong word. Salido is more skilled, even if those skills aren't exactly textbook. It took skills on Salido's part to know how to not give no shits about Vasyl's 'Nerf toy' like jab and wade without getting hurt over and over again all fight. Salido's skillset allowed him to pretty much say 'Get the fuck outta here with that weak shit' to most everything Vasyl did the entire fight.

I do agree with him that Vasyl is more talented and that Vasyl should not have lost to Salido(on paper, Vasyl is the antithesis of Salido). But Gary is speaking with experienced eyes on what Lomachenko has the potential to be, unfortunately, he doesn't have the patience :verysad.

There is a learning process between the amateurs and pros. You can not skip it. It takes time. Same with all nearly professional sports and most things that have intricate learning curves (like commercial airline piloting). You need that space and time for the brain to make those connections so the learning and adapting can take root in the foundation of natural talent and from there further blossom through the acquired skills.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> _
> "Lomachenko wasn't expecting Gary to be so fast."
> 
> "If this was the amateurs, Loma would have got the nod."
> ...


:rofl
The bolded in particular made me LOL.
I have to give browsing his props for making a huge list like this. :cheers

"Clearly Lomachenko is the superior fighter Gary just is a better pure boxer that's all." - Salido did say Loma was a better pure boxer than prime Juan Manuel Marquez ATG.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :rofl
> "Clearly Lomachenko is the superior fighter Gary just is a better pure boxer that's all." - Salido did say Loma was a better pure boxer than prime Juan Manuel Marquez ATG.


Wow,

Vasyl got beat by a guy suffering from dementia.

:franklin


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


>


:lol: Vasyl's reaction when the Sho-reporter said Gary said he was going to 'whoop him'. :lol:

Vasyl is oblivious.He don't even know. Gary is going to get in that motherfucking ass. :twisted :kwonooh


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck it.

I'm voting Vasyl by KO

:ibutt


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Is all I'm hearing in my ears now.

My talk is done. It's fight time.

:franklin


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Man the last couple hours have got me hyped for this fight now thanks bros :ibutt!!!


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

@The Undefeated Gaul
This one's for you:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko made a funny impression when the reporter told him GRJ will just "whoop you." Damn, now I'm leaning towards Lomachenko by KO. "My plan is to throw more punches." He almost took Salido out in the 12th by doing that. Let's hope he'll take out GRJ by KO! :ibutt:ibutt


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Im happy either way with who wins as both guys are genuinely something to be excited for but despite the sillyness surrounding Loma from a few posters on here, 2 losses in a row would be shit for him, I actually felt pretty bad for him with the look on his face after the Salido loss so I'd like to see him just edge it.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Actually excited for this bout, bummed I won't be able to see it in real time. It's crazy that Loma has so much drawing power already Salido v Loma was the one to watch on the last card and Russell v Loma is the one to watch here. Intriguing matchup of which I have no idea who will win. If Russell can put Loma on blast and make him tentative like Salido did he'll nudge it IMO.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> :yep That's the same shit people were snickering about at the Nonito Donaire vs Rigondeaux face off...
> And Loma is no taller than any of Mr Jr's other opponents.
> 
> I like Loma's suit though :kwonooh
> ...


The difference being that Loma isn't a can, or a declining fighter relying on one punch power like Donaire. And GRJ sure as hell isn't a Rigondeaux. I can't wait to laugh at you


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> @The Undefeated Gaul
> This one's for you:


abbycry nobodiee has eva dun dis 4 mi, it wil not b fogoten

This will take over the avatar of the powerful Chris Eubank. I'm not rejecting you Chris, this is just something that needs to be done, I'm sorry Eubank but I KNOW that you understand.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


>


:lol: Lomachenko is staying humble and focused on the job, but he knows what GRJ really is. This is going to be funny.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: Lomachenko is staying humble and focused on the job, but he knows what GRJ really is. This is going to be funny.


As the fight goes on, we're going to see the birth of that 'leadership' element that Lomachenko had in the ring at WSB, I'm not really talking ring leadership, he just behaved like a ruler. This fight and the experience he gets from this is going to reignite that aspect of his character.

After this fight, he's going to get that extra bit better when it comes to knowing when/what punches to throw (that may not necessarily land) - Loma would have had to learn this anyway if he stayed on at the amateurs because they now score aggression.

Tonight is going to see the birth of a killer.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

*My Fears*

*Vasiliy is adapting to the new pro system of point scoring* - Note: ADAPTING. Can we expect his application of this to be perfect, first time? Probably not. 
The problems here is that he may not interpret this too well, and may throw pretty soft shots which isn't the same thing as throwing shots that have impact but miss (which is usually scored) i.e that GIF from my opening statement. 
Another problem is that in dedicating himself towards the new system more, he may be more susceptible to error in regards to the timing of those punches - which is why I say he needs to learn 'when' to throw.

*Gary racking up points by his bullshit combo's* - so although Vasiliy does the more impressive work, Gary makes it more competitive even though it's more smokes and mirrors. Gary digs in a *body shot* to the right side of Loma's body which hurts - this is a good idea after his BS combo's as it has Vasiliy in his shell. EDIT: I would add though, Vasiliy did say he will have more movement, which should make this factor more difficult for Gary.

When people say Loma has more pro experience, I understand. When people say Gary has more pro experience, I understand.

EDIT:Ya'll musta forgot:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

GRJ isn't the guy to expose any flaws that Lomachenko has in terms of adjusting to the pro point scoring. I sincerely rate GRJ as journeyman level, he's not too dissimilar to another fast southpaw on the card, Devon Alexander. Except Alexander has actually fought quality opposition and elevated his game. I see GRJ as a soft touch to pick up the title he should've got against Salido. GRJ doesn't have the footwork to land his pitter pat flurries on Lomachenko so he's not going to steal rounds. If Lomachenko doesn't completely dominate GRJ then he's lost a lot of what made him the ATG amateur and the best fighter I've ever seen.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> GRJ isn't the guy to expose any flaws that Lomachenko has in terms of adjusting to the pro point scoring. I sincerely rate GRJ as journeyman level, he's not too dissimilar to another fast southpaw on the card, Devon Alexander. Except Alexander has actually fought quality opposition and elevated his game. I see GRJ as a soft touch to pick up the title he should've got against Salido. GRJ doesn't have the footwork to land his pitter pat flurries on Lomachenko so he's not going to steal rounds. If Lomachenko doesn't completely dominate GRJ then he's lost a lot of what made him the ATG amateur and the best fighter I've ever seen.


Just had megalolz in the lounge trollin peepz, sorry about the wait.

Yeah, I think for the first sentence you stated here, Gary won't necessarily 'steal' the rounds but he may make it '_look_' more competitive. 
Whether Lomachenko utterly dominates him or not all depends on how many lessons has been _synthesised_ from the understanding/experience he gained from the Salido fight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Lomachenko made a funny impression when the reporter told him GRJ will just "whoop you." Damn, now I'm leaning towards Lomachenko by KO. "My plan is to throw more punches." He almost took Salido out in the 12th by doing that. Let's hope he'll take out GRJ by KO! :ibutt:ibutt


Lets hope Russells speed and counters dont make him gun shy like Salido did with his rough and dirty style. If Lomachenko gets gun shy again he will have a very hard fight. Main reason why he lost the Salido fight was because he was scared to throw hard punches.


----------



## nelenivy (Jun 19, 2014)

Berliner said:


> Lets hope Russells speed and counters dont make him gun shy like Salido did with his rough and dirty style. If Lomachenko gets gun shy again he will have a very hard fight. Main reason why he lost the Salido fight was because he was scared to throw hard punches.


Lomachenko looked a little bit afraid in the interviews before Salido fight.


----------



## nelenivy (Jun 19, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> GRJ isn't the guy to expose any flaws that Lomachenko has in terms of adjusting to the pro point scoring. I sincerely rate GRJ as journeyman level, he's not too dissimilar to another fast southpaw on the card, Devon Alexander. Except Alexander has actually fought quality opposition and elevated his game. I see GRJ as a soft touch to pick up the title he should've got against Salido. GRJ doesn't have the footwork to land his pitter pat flurries on Lomachenko so he's not going to steal rounds. If Lomachenko doesn't completely dominate GRJ then he's lost a lot of what made him the ATG amateur and the best fighter I've ever seen.


You are underestimating the influence of speed advantage. Speed kills=) Loma needs to fight like he used to in amateurs and WSB in order to frustrate Gary.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

nelenivy said:


> You are underestimating the influence of speed advantage. Speed kills=) Loma needs to fight like he used to in amateurs and WSB in order to frustrate Gary.


This. Even if there isnt much force behind Russells arm punches his speed alone could and in my opinion will give Lomachenko problems. But I still think he will win. Your workrate tends to drop if you face a very fast guy like Russell.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

nelenivy said:


> You are underestimating the influence of speed advantage. Speed kills=) Loma needs to fight like he used to in amateurs and WSB in order to frustrate Gary.


Timing negates speed and having short arms means you need good footwork/skills to get inside and use it. GRJ has poor footwork and poor boxing skills. Speed is great if you can use it, GRJ can't. Even against the cans he's fought he has trouble timing and landing anything significant, he generally lands pitty pat shots to the arms to get his opponents to cover up before feeling comfortable enough to throw any serious punches. You've never seen GRJ throw counter punches from the outside like Gamboa, Rigo or Floyd. He doesn't have the footwork or the boxing ability. His speed is meaningless because they are not proper punches. It's like people calling Joe Calzaghe a speedy fighter... it's easy to look fast when you don't punch properly, and having shorter arms makes you appear even faster. GRJ is a bum and his speed is greatly overrated.


----------



## nelenivy (Jun 19, 2014)

Berliner said:


> This. Even if there isnt much force behind Russells arm punches his speed alone could and in my opinion will give Lomachenko problems. But I still think he will win. Your workrate tends to drop if you face a very fast guy like Russell.


I hope that Loma will press the action and that Russell will not be able to throw his combinations under pressing. Also I hope that Russell like Canelo can throw combinations only at still target


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Timing negates speed and having short arms means you need good footwork/skills to get inside and use it. GRJ has poor footwork and poor boxing skills. Speed is great if you can use it, GRJ can't. Even against the cans he's fought he has trouble timing and landing anything significant, he generally lands pitty pat shots to the arms to get his opponents to cover up before feeling comfortable enough to throw any serious punches. You've never seen GRJ throw counter punches from the outside like Gamboa, Rigo or Floyd. He doesn't have the footwork or the boxing ability. His speed is meaningless because they are not proper punches. It's like people calling Joe Calzaghe a speedy fighter... it's easy to look fast when you don't punch properly, and having shorter arms makes you appear even faster. GRJ is a bum and his speed is greatly overrated.


From a betting standpoint,what do you see happening if it's not a dominant performance from Loma?
Thinking of having a decent bet on him but worried about the Haymon factor.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

“We’re ready,” stated Russell. “I don’t believe he has what it takes to win this fight. He’s not a volume puncher; he tries to be more accurate. Even if he tries to outbox me he doesn’t have the hand speed and boxing ability to make it a tough fight. I am overall physically bigger and stronger and it won’t be a good thing for him. He is most definitely a stepping stone for me. The objective is to get out of the ring with a victory; we never look at the venue or anything where my focus shouldn’t be on. I will look good and expose this guy…everything is in my favor in this fight in terms of the speed, power and general fight charisma and we will exploit that on Saturday. This guy is just not on my level.”

Lomachenko commented, “Gary Russell is much faster than me. He’s a very quick, speedy fighter, and I won’t know until we get into the ring how I plan to deal with it. But we’ll find out soon enough. I fought really fast guys in the amateurs but those were only three-round fights so I didn’t have time to try and figure out the style of who I was fighting…I expect a good fight on Saturday and I expect to win.”


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> "We're ready," stated Russell. "I don't believe he has what it takes to win this fight. He's not a volume puncher; he tries to be more accurate. Even if he tries to outbox me he doesn't have the hand speed and boxing ability to make it a tough fight. I am overall physically bigger and stronger and it won't be a good thing for him. He is most definitely a stepping stone for me. The objective is to get out of the ring with a victory; we never look at the venue or anything where my focus shouldn't be on. I will look good and expose this guy&#8230;everything is in my favor in this fight in terms of the speed, power and general fight charisma and we will exploit that on Saturday. This guy is just not on my level."
> 
> Lomachenko commented, "Gary Russell is much faster than me. He's a very quick, speedy fighter, and I won't know until we get into the ring how I plan to deal with it. But we'll find out soon enough. *I fought really fast guys in the amateurs but those were only three-round fights so I didn't have time to try and figure out the style of who I was fighting&#8230;I expect a good fight on Saturday and I expect to win*."


Key factor. Loma only dedicated the first round of amateur fights to figure his opponents out and understand what is needed to time them. Now there's more rounds.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

OH MY GOD. I think I'm going to miss the fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> OH MY GOD. I think I'm going to miss the fight.


Don't tell me you've been a naughty boy and are getting sent to bed early?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Don't tell me you've been a naughty boy and are getting sent to bed early?


It's all just as bad. My cousins need taking to Heathrow Airport. They have a flight in early hours of the morning and there's NO ONE that can take them

abbycry


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Anybody, I would be eternally grateful, if you can send me a downloaded link without telling me the outcome of the fight or even hinting it? This is misery. I really hope Simbros make the fight available early.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> It's all just as bad. My cousins need taking to Heathrow Airport. They have a flight in early hours of the morning and there's NO ONE that can take them
> 
> abbycry


Listen mate,if Carl Froch,JMM,Floyd or any of my top guys was fighting the cousins would be getting a taxi and that's that.
Unfortunately I have my daughter most Saturdays and can't afford to stay up all night so I know how you feel but this is your hero and they're not your kids.
I'd tell them to whistle Dixie for their lift.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

:franklin


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Listen mate,if Carl Froch,JMM,Floyd or any of my top guys was fighting the cousins would be getting a taxi and that's that.
> Unfortunately I have my daughter most Saturdays and can't afford to stay up all night so I know how you feel but this is your hero and they're not your kids.
> I'd tell them to whistle Dixie for their lift.


I can't have them pay minimum £100+ for a taxi, even though they're living it up on holiday and I'm stuck here and can't be a part of the CHB banter during the fight and just before :lol:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Don't worry @The Undefeated Gaul

if you experience an involuntary emission, a sudden orgasm you'll know that Vasyl won, inversely

If your butt starts to hurt while driving to or back from the airport....

INB4 sudden splintering compounding anal and glute pain causes an accident.. :sad5

:franklin


----------



## nelenivy (Jun 19, 2014)

can't wait for the fight!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Even keeping it Hendricks-centric I'd take Christina over Anna. :bart





browsing said:


> Don't worry @The Undefeated Gaul
> 
> if you experience an involuntary emission, a sudden orgasm you'll know that Vasyl won, inversely
> 
> ...


:rofl


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Russel UD, got my vCash on it


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :rofl












:franklin


----------



## Klaus (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow this thread is 24 pages long.
I hope it will teach me a bit more about both fighters. I don't really know much about these guys but it's exciting to see two distinguished amateurs against eachother in the professional fight.

I don't understand why Soto Karass-Alexander is before this fight? Soto Karass is very exciting.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> :franklin


Russell gonna need more than just that for his broken hands - glass hands be glass.



Klaus said:


> Wow this thread is 24 pages long.
> I hope it will teach me a bit more about both fighters. I don't really know much about these guys but it's exciting to see two distinguished amateurs against eachother in the professional fight.
> 
> I don't understand why Soto Karass-Alexander is before this fight? Soto Karass is very exciting.


Click on this link, I did an intro to Loma:
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...h-today-thread&p=699049&viewfull=1#post699049
Soto Karass is tough but I don't really like his style, aggressive fighter who doesn't have a very impressive defence.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol I don't know why I'm coming across like I dislike Gary or something, I would not have any hard feelings towards Gary if he beat Loma. 
I respect and admire Salido even more (even though he was a dirty fighter, it's still what pro boxing is tbh)..Gary seems ite.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Time to sign out and check the fight when I wake up.
go simbros.


----------



## nelenivy (Jun 19, 2014)

http://vk.com/video12940781_168116831
Some rare Lomachenko footage)) Man in mask is Lomachenko)


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Time to sign out and check the fight when I wake up.
> go simbros.


Night man! I'll be downloading the fight from @simbros, too.

Edit: shit, I didn't know Simbros wasn't a member here

@Simbros @Simbro's @Simbro @Simbrosboxing


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Guys, be careful. I love Paulie Malignaggi he's one of my very favourite fighters, of all time actually...

BUT he might have a slight bias towards Gary's style. Watch out for that.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Guys, be careful. I love Paulie Malignaggi he's one of my very favourite fighters, of all time actually...
> 
> BUT he might have a* slight bias towards Gary's style*. Watch out for that.


It's called boxing you idiot. atsch

He's a boxing analyst, he is going to comment on the boxing prowess of each fighter. And we already know that Gary is a more technically sound boxer.
Look at you already shook like a spook. :lol:

Your butt is already starting to ache. :lol:

:franklin


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> It's called boxing you idiot. atsch
> 
> In particular professional boxing.


Boxers do have certain bias for certain styles - that's a true phenomenon.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Boxers do have certain bias for certain styles - that's a true phenomenon.


You're full of bullshit.

Paulie knows boxing and he knows the styles and the techniques. He is one of the few people who doesn't have a noticeable bias during his commentating.

Which is why he was one of the main talking heads beefing up Maidana's performance against Floyd during the fight. He knows how to see and recognize work.

Paulie will do a fine job regardless of either of their styles, but he will offer the most professional critique of Vasyl that his fans have ever heard of in their short boxing lives.

Damn son. :lol: You on spook for real tho...

Bring your pillow, it relieves some of the butthurts.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> She's in Hollywood, go get her Turbo.
> What's the worst that can happen, you get friendzoned and she gets you a part as an actor :hey
> Fuck Gordon Levitt, u got dis!





The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Night man! I'll be downloading the fight from @simbros, too.
> 
> Edit: shit, I didn't know Simbros wasn't a member here
> 
> @Simbros @Simbro's @Simbro @Simbrosboxing


You can't possibly be not watching this fight live?


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> Russel UD, got my vCash on it


How do you bet on here?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You can't possibly be not watching this fight live?


Too many negatives for my brain to understand. I unfortunately can't watch it live, gotta take my cousins to the airport, they got no one else and taxi costs shit loadsa money for em'.

It sucks that I can't be a part of CHB just before, during and straight after the fight to engage with everyone.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Too many negatives for my brain to understand. I unfortunately can't watch it live, gotta take my cousins to the airport, they got no one else and taxi costs shit loadsa money for em'.
> 
> It sucks that I can't be a part of CHB just before, during and straight after the fight to engage with everyone.


No DVR?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> No DVR?


I don't even know what that is :baz

Vcash bets:
http://checkhookboxing.com/forumdisplay.php?14-vBookie


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@The Undefeated Gaul

Drink an energy drink you puss!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> @*The Undefeated Gaul*
> 
> Drink an energy drink you puss!


When I take energy drinks, I turn into this dude:





....I'll be on the road at 3-5am. Their flight is at 6:30am ish (UK time).


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I hate the excessive Loma hype as much as the next guy but what makes you people think GRJ takes an easy win? Dude's record is fairly shit for someone with so much hype. I can't wait to see it, I'm thinking its going to be competitive.

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> She's in Hollywood, go get her Turbo.
> What's the worst that can happen, you get friendzoned and she gets you a part as an actor :hey
> Fuck Gordon Levitt, u got dis!





The Undefeated Gaul said:


> When I take energy drinks, I turn into this dude:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear you man. I'll probably grab a couple rockstar vodkas and I know I'll regret it at 6 am trying to get to sleep :-(


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> From a betting standpoint,what do you see happening if it's not a dominant performance from Loma?
> Thinking of having a decent bet on him but worried about the Haymon factor.


Honestly the only way I could see GRJ winning is with the best punch he's ever thrown in one of the early rounds. He's completely outclassed in this fight so even if it goes to the scorecards I can't see Haymon being a factor.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Honestly the only way I could see GRJ winning is with the best punch he's ever thrown in one of the early rounds. He's completely outclassed in this fight so even if it goes to the scorecards I can't see Haymon being a factor.


That's good enough for me mate.Cheers.
You guys need to get vcash on Loma if only for the fact that the odds here are fantastic compared to the real life 8/15.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Abraham said:


> How do you bet on here?


http://checkhookboxing.com/forumdisplay.php?14-vBookie

here you go


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You're really revealing how little you know about boxing when you talk about GRJ. He has terrible technique, arm punches delivered by flicking his elbows. He doesn't punch properly and he doesn't properly extend any of his punches. His hooks are sometimes delivered technically correct but he simply can't throw straight punches with any power, he just pitty pat flurries to try and get his opponent to cover up before moving inside when it's safe. He's going to get demolished, he needs to progressively build up his opposition. He is the one rushing with this fight, he is the one who lacks pro experience. His flaws haven't been glaringly exposed because of his competition but it's about to happen.





Broxi said:


> :lol::lol: WTF!
> 
> Anyway, devastating KO victory for Gary Russell Jr against Vasyl "biting off more than he can chew" Loma





poorface said:


> Yet another can for Russell to look good against, and with a belt on the line no less. This guy doesn't even have a winning record for heaven's sake!





browsing said:


> :franklin
> ​





Royal-T-Bag said:


> Russell is gonna send Pete Rademacher Jr back into obscurity and so ends the most ridiculous hypetrain in history





browsing said:


> uh huh
> 
> :franklin
> 
> ...





tommygun711 said:


> I am backing Gary Russell in this fight. Not just because I dislike Loma, but because I feel Gary Russell is more well rounded, and has a better style to fit the pro ranks. Gary has really wowed be over the guys he's fought - which have mostly been tomato cans. Loma failed against Salido, regardless of what Gaul or Dealt_with will tell you. His amatuer style did not translate to the pros and he got outworked. But I admire the way he tried to come back and end the fight in the final round. This fight is close though. I take Russell by decision.





browsing said:


> Won't be much longer now.
> 
> :franklin





The Sweet Science said:


> Russell, Jr. by decision.





browsing said:


> :yep Your rambling has become expected.
> 
> Like I would run away even if GR Jr loses. :verysad (though I do have a ban bet on this fight)
> 
> ...





Pedderrs said:


> 1-2.
> 
> The GOAT.





MrJotatp4p said:


> And yet GRJ has more pro experience than Loma! SMH





browsing said:


> *Arm puncher?* Gary's skill as a puncher is leaps above Loma
> *Midget arms?* I distinctly remember you saying -in the lead up to Vasyl's first fight (in the midst of the astonishing and curious fact that Loma's reach is not listed on any website :yep) that reach is a 'meaningless statistic', or something to the effect. Mr Jr has been defeating boxers with longer reach all his career with skills and technique.
> *Footwork? *Gary's footwork is, ofcourse, superb, he's a short guy, he has to position himself properly to be effective and score points, so ofcourse his footwork is great. Loma's pinball like movement didn't help him against a blanket target like Salido.
> *Timing? *As in timing for jabs and counter punching? Mr Jr's jab is strong and his counter punching is good as evident in his last fight. However, Loma's last fight didn't show any timing at all. None.
> ...





Dealt_with said:


> I've told you, this fight isn't doing much for me. It's a mismatch and I'm not concerned in the slightest. You'll see why on June 21st.
> 
> I'm nervous about the fight the week after, my boy Gamboa has a big test.





MrJotatp4p said:


> How is it a mismatch when Loma is unproven as a professional? I wish the kid well but lack of pro experience may just be his downfall in this one. Say what you want about GRJ opponents but he has put in many pro rounds and pro training camps. He has been in the gym sparring with many pro fighters as well. I think he beats Loma and catches him early. In a way I hope I am wrong bc a loss especially a ko loss may just destroy this kids confidence. He needs to take him time and he will have to after GRJ beats him. In your heart you know I am right too.





The Sweet Science said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Gaul. I don't post here as much as I did because I work a lot and sleep more hours than I used to. I am home sick today, so I have a little free time. I have to disagree with you on the potential outcome of this fight. I think Gary Russell is the better fighter as a pro, albeit unproven. Russell also hits much harder and has the speed to deliver. I feel that Lomachenko is biting off more than he can chew in his young professional career by fighting guys like Salido and Russell. But, we shall see who is right. I have been wrong before, so it wouldn't be the first time. I like both guys, but will be rooting for Lomachenko. Russell W 12 is my prediction.





tommygun711 said:


> Russell is better as a pro. IDGAF about loma's amatuer achivements.





tommygun711 said:


> There you are over exaggerating again. I pointed out one of his opponents and said that he is better than his record suggests. That's all.
> 
> It's universally known that russell hasnt fought great competition so i dont know what the fuck you're getting at. Russell has the better pro style.





MadcapMaxie said:


> I hope Russell wins so that Dealt with offs himself finally.





Dealt_with said:


> :lol: Please elaborate on "Russell has the better pro style". Poor footwork, poor timing, lacks the ability to feint his way inside, predictable rhythm, pitter patter shoeshine shots, has to get set and wait for opponents to shell up to punch, can't fight on the inside etc.... GRJ fights as a clueless arm-punching amateur. He's way out of his league here, it's going to be embarrassing for him. I guarantee that.





tommygun711 said:


> Because russell does not allow himself to get outworked, he does not stick to silly amatuer drills, and more importantly he doesnt bite off more than he can chew.. loma as of now does not look like a great pro, nobody can deny his amatuer acomplishments but you motherfuckers should wake up and realize he hasnt done shit in the pros... certainly not enough to beat floyd 10-2. Its funny how all of these "flaws" you point out havent been capitalized on yet by all of the guys russell has beat..





Mushin said:


> I got Russell by decision, I think he has more class.





browsing said:


> Privett!
> 
> What you're actually noticing are Gary's boxing skills. He has a technical reaction to his opponents position, punch or movement. It's boxing.
> In particular, it's professional boxing.
> ...





~Cellzki~ said:


> Riding with GRJ. About two years ago I saw something in him that screams future ATG. I'm disappointed with how his career turned out but I still believe in him !





tommygun711 said:


> Slow start, i'm disappointed about how he hasn't stepped up yet too but i completely expect him to beat Loma.





browsing said:


> :kwonooh
> 
> That Machine Gun is real tho. Good Lord!! :ibutt
> 
> ...





knowimuch said:


> Russel UD, got my vCash on it


:franklin


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

@browsing and @tommygun711

:lol::deal


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :franklin


Is that a smoothie or koolaid?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh my days, making a big deal out of winning the vacant WBO strap from Gary Russell.

The hilarity continues.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Just pointing out that @Pedderrs DKSAB, he got it wrong. Beating GRJ for that vacant paper title is no big deal, but make sure you keep that quote of mine in your signature :deal


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Just pointing out that @Pedderrs DKSAB, he got it wrong. Beating GRJ for that vacant paper title is no big deal, but make sure you keep that quote of mine in your signature :deal


I didn't get it wrong at all. I didn't know or care who would win the fight last night, but I thought I would post "1-2 GOAT" in your silly thread for a giggle.

Congratulations to Lomachenko, but he's still not the fighter some of you seem to think he is.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I didn't get it wrong at all. I didn't know or care who would win the fight last night, but I thought I would post "1-2 GOAT" in your silly thread for a giggle.
> 
> Congratulations to Lomachenko, but he's still not the fighter some of you seem to think he is.


Cool, and you still DKSAB.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Lomachenko proved he wanted it more and he deserved it more. 
Good victory and I do wish him well going forward into his career.

@JamieC 
:twisted:ibutt LET THE BAN BEGIN:ibutt:twisted

#TMT #MONEYTEAM

....

......

..

:franklin


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Cool, and you still DKSAB.


Fair enough. :cheers


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lol at some people actually picking GRJ :lol:
@Bogotazo certain bets were made beforehand, browsing entered a 6 month ban bet with me, and although he has taken the defeat with class like Loma would, his constant baiting beforehand makes me wish to enforce said bet :deal


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

6 months ban bets are imo really too much with such a small community.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

dyna said:


> 6 months ban bets are imo really too much with such a small community.


I would have let him off but he was constantly bringing it up on several threads saying how i was getting a 6 month break, and he agreed to it fair and square so time to pay up


----------



## griffin (Aug 7, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I would have let him off but he was constantly bringing it up on several threads saying how i was getting a 6 month break, and he agreed to it fair and square so time to pay up


Prefer to see poster wait a week before taking there time off for a ban bet.

Much like after the Salido fight it was entertaining to see Gaul and Dealt withs comments, even as a Lomachenko fan.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

griffin said:


> Prefer to see poster wait a week before taking there time off for a ban bet.
> 
> Much like after the Salido fight it was entertaining to see Gaul and Dealt withs comments, even as a Lomachenko fan.


ye but there will be no melt down, hes taken it like a man. I would be happy to see it commuted to a 4 month ban @Bogotazo. The Lomatard express duly did their time


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Idiots picking GRJ :rofl


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> 6 months ban bets are imo really too much with such a small community.


I get you. This community seems like its getting smaller and smaller. Doby just left too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GRJ came into the fight being too basic. I think he got too comfortable relying only on his speed vs lower tier fighters. He threw all his punches at the same speed which Paulie pointed out brilliantly. He also didn't feint Lomachenko and was basically too predictable. I was also screaming for the uppercut all fight long and Russel would throw none. He could have done well with the catch and shoot if he caught punches on his elbow and came up with the uppercut in between Lomachenko's guard.

Still at the end of the day, Lomachenko is simply a better fighter


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> GRJ came into the fight being too basic. I think he got too comfortable relying only on his speed vs lower tier fighters. He threw all his punches at the same speed which Paulie pointed out brilliantly. He also didn't feint Lomachenko and was basically too predictable. I was also screaming for the uppercut all fight long and Russel would throw none. He could have done well with the catch and shoot if he caught punches on his elbow and came up with the uppercut in between Lomachenko's guard.
> 
> *Still at the end of the day, Lomachenko is simply a better fighter*




How much of that is down to poor matchmaking though? I'll admit I'm a Lomatard, but that is largely down to the guy having balls when it comes to taking risks. If GRJr had prepared better he has the attributes to make a fight of it.

It's the same reason I dont think Wilder will go anywhere, all the physical talent in the world and the kid is clearly dedicated to the sport and has the respect to turn up in shape, but he's being lined up for a cash out by his management and he doesn't want to stop them. It's sad as in different circumstances Wilder could be a star, but I just feel he will fall short now. Jennings is the best US prospect at heavy for me, really rate that guy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> [/B]
> 
> How much of that is down to poor matchmaking though? I'll admit I'm a Lomatard, but that is largely down to the guy having balls when it comes to taking risks. If GRJr had prepared better he has the attributes to make a fight of it.
> 
> It's the same reason I dont think Wilder will go anywhere, all the physical talent in the world and the kid is clearly dedicated to the sport and has the respect to turn up in shape, but he's being lined up for a cash out by his management and he doesn't want to stop them. It's sad as in different circumstances Wilder could be a star, but I just feel he will fall short now. Jennings is the best US prospect at heavy for me, really rate that guy


I've been watching Bryant Jennings for a few years now. Very exciting fighter and I'm surprised and impressed by how good he has become. I feel your pain about Wilder though. I give Wilder a little more leeway since he had around 25 amateur fights and didn't take up boxing until he's 20's. Though with a strategy like that, you shouldn't jump from 1 fight at the C+ or B- class all the way up to elites. He should take more credible and durable opponents honestly before he fights Stiverne.

GRJ is a different story though. He was a very good amateur and didn't need to be as coddled. I think he would have gained more nuances to his game if he had fought better competition early on. The good thing about this fight for Gary is he proved his toughness, went 12 rounds for the first time and fought a somewhat competitive fight vs a very skilled fighter. Plus this was the only guy he's fought that could keep up with his speed. Gary will most definitely learn from this fight and so will Lomachenko


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I've been watching Bryant Jennings for a few years now. Very exciting fighter and I'm surprised and impressed by how good he has become. I feel your pain about Wilder though. I give Wilder a little more leeway since he had around 25 amateur fights and didn't take up boxing until he's 20's. Though with a strategy like that, you shouldn't jump from 1 fight at the C+ or B- class all the way up to elites. He should take more credible and durable opponents honestly before he fights Stiverne.
> 
> GRJ is a different story though. He was a very good amateur and didn't need to be as coddled. I think he would have gained more nuances to his game if he had fought better competition early on. The good thing about this fight for Gary is he proved his toughness, went 12 rounds for the first time and fought a somewhat competitive fight vs a very skilled fighter. Plus this was the only guy he's fought that could keep up with his speed. Gary will most definitely learn from this fight and so will Lomachenko


But thats what gets me with Wilder, he was imo, at almost the perfect level for Pro development, physical prime, fought at good level at Amateurs but not long enough there to develop bad habits. If they'd used what he had and built him up he could have been an exciting Wlad. Instead they have built him up to cash out at the first shot they can get where really he has to try and bomb Stiverne out or he will likely get taken apart. Its just sad. Whereas Jennings has show a willingness to work on his craft and should be rewarded for it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> But thats what gets me with Wilder, he was imo, at almost the perfect level for Pro development, physical prime, fought at good level at Amateurs but not long enough there to develop bad habits. If they'd used what he had and built him up he could have been an exciting Wlad. Instead they have built him up to cash out at the first shot they can get where really he has to try and bomb Stiverne out or he will likely get taken apart. Its just sad. Whereas Jennings has show a willingness to work on his craft and should be rewarded for it


That's a really good point actually. We may be able to see the difference with the 2012 Olympic class. Everybody has be babied except for Andrade in the 2008 class. Spence fought a 15-0 fighter in his 11th fight and will fight Ronald Cruz next while Marcus Browne is fighting Yusaf Mack next who just fought Carl Froch a few fights ago. 
Either we'll be thinking they bit off more than they could chew or they'll pass the tests


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> That's a really good point actually. We may be able to see the difference with the 2012 Olympic class. Everybody has be babied except for Andrade in the 2008 class. Spence fought a 15-0 fighter in his 11th fight and will fight Ronald Cruz next while Marcus Browne is fighting Yusaf Mack next who just fought Carl Froch a few fights ago.
> Either we'll be thinking they bit off more than they could chew or they'll pass the tests


I've never really got the hype with Spence yet, but I havent seen much of him in all honesty so Im open to be convinced completely and watching more of him is on my to do list. Browne I really rate, that's a great little test as well. Andrade looked great, I know people will say it's only Rose but he still looked electric and Rose is a good technician who's cleared out domestic level


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Lol at some people actually picking GRJ :lol:
> 
> @Bogotazo certain bets were made beforehand, browsing entered a 6 month ban bet with me, and although he has taken the defeat with class like Loma would, his constant baiting beforehand makes me wish to enforce said bet :deal


Hey JaimeC. We actually generally have a policy of not enforcing ban bets. The Gaul and Dealt_With ones were enforced mostly because they were also insufferable trolls spamming the forum, but before that and since then we haven't enforced ban bets. People can choose to leave on their own and such but Jay doesn't like us having a hand in it.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

@browsing


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Hey JaimeC. We actually generally have a policy of not enforcing ban bets. The Gaul and Dealt_With ones were enforced mostly because they were also insufferable trolls spamming the forum, but before that and since then we haven't enforced ban bets. People can choose to leave on their own and such but Jay doesn't like us having a hand in it.


Ok if that's policy then so be it, I wasn't particularly bothered about having browsing banned, hes a good poster but had some weird anti-Loma agenda. Hopefully thats now been quashed and he can go back to normal :lol:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

@browsing, im happy to let this one slide man, just know Loma is the truth :lol: :deal


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> LOL @ how small GRJ is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary is so fucking short that it's borderline offensive, seriously. I'm like 5'6 1/2" barefoot and this motherfucker is short. I think it's mostly his head though -- it looks like it belongs on a someone at least 10-12 inches taller to look proportionally right.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

JamieC said:


> @browsing, im happy to let this one slide man, just know Loma is the truth :lol: :deal


Wow, that's a classy move.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Gary is so fucking short that it's borderline offensive, seriously. I'm like 5'6 1/2" barefoot and this motherfucker is short. I think it's mostly his head though -- it looks like it belongs on a someone at least 10-12 inches taller to look proportionally right.


I guess his planetoid sized head is the reason he could take Vasyl his punches.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> @browsing, im happy to let this one slide man, just know Loma is the truth :lol: :deal


:rofl browsing. I actually like @browsing to be honest, he's such a franklin troll aka :franklin but he's funny.



Hands of Iron said:


> Gary is so fucking short that it's borderline offensive, seriously. I'm like 5'6 1/2" barefoot and this motherfucker is short. I think it's mostly his head though -- it looks like it belongs on a someone at least 10-12 inches taller to look proportionally right.


lol I've been posting some trollish digs at Gary's height...the dude is the same height as my dad :lol: atsch, but I think Gary is of the midget stature though. I feel bad trolling Gary. Nice dude.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

dyna said:


> I guess his planetoid sized head is the reason he could take Vasyl his punches.


:lol: Maybe. I'm just taking the piss, but it really does look awkward.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I've never really got the hype with Spence yet, but I havent seen much of him in all honesty so Im open to be convinced completely and watching more of him is on my to do list. Browne I really rate, that's a great little test as well. Andrade looked great, I know people will say it's only Rose but he still looked electric and Rose is a good technician who's cleared out domestic level


You can see Spence's last fight here if you like. http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...9733;&#9733;&p=1147576&viewfull=1#post1147576 He's still a work in progress, but he has a lot of tools that he can use with his 5'9 147lb frame. And Andrade's last fight was the first one that really made me take him seriously if you can believe that. He showed me a lot against Rose


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> You can see Spence's last fight here if you like. http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...9733;&#9733;&p=1147576&viewfull=1#post1147576 He's still a work in progress, but he has a lot of tools that he can use with his 5'9 147lb frame. And Andrade's last fight was the first one that really made me take him seriously if you can believe that. He showed me a lot against Rose


Cheers mate I'll check it out, I watched a few of his earlier fights and he looked good, but not exceptionally special for such a tough weight class, but since then people have been raving about him so I need to get back on the train as i think im missing out on a special talent now. Ye Andrade looked good against a solid, if not dangerous, operator. Really impressed me with how sharp he was


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Cheers mate I'll check it out, I watched a few of his earlier fights and he looked good, but not exceptionally special for such a tough weight class, but since then people have been raving about him so I need to get back on the train as i think im missing out on a special talent now. Ye Andrade looked good against a solid, if not dangerous, operator. Really impressed me with how sharp he was


Errol Spence - when in rhythm, he's good, but when taken out of rhythm, he's pretty poor and relatively underdeveloped where 'adaptability to the opponent' is concerned...I think there's a smokes and mirrors element to him like the Charlo brother who beat Rosado....although I'd absolutely love to be wrong in my judgement of them.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Errol Spence - when in rhythm, he's good, but when taken out of rhythm, he's pretty poor and relatively underdeveloped where 'adaptability to the opponent' is concerned...I think there's a smokes and mirrors element to him like the Charlo brother who beat Rosado....although I'd absolutely love to be wrong in my judgement of them.


I'll have to watch what bball just linked me, I really rate some of these American Olympians though, Diaz Jr is one of my top prospects


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I'll have to watch what bball just linked me, I really rate some of these American Olympians though, Diaz Jr is one of my top prospects


Yeah good prospects coming up, Lubin, Diaz, Ramirez.

When I said 'rhythm', I meant comfort zone..two different things.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

We shlda seen somma this :deal


----------



## Klaus (Jun 20, 2014)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Russell gonna need more than just that for his broken hands - glass hands be glass.
> 
> Click on this link, I did an intro to Loma:
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...h-today-thread&p=699049&viewfull=1#post699049
> Soto Karass is tough but I don't really like his style, aggressive fighter who doesn't have a very impressive defence.


Thank you for the introduction, I am very impressed.

I watched the match the other night and was astounded that someone in just his third pro fight can display that much talent and expertise. I am now a big fan of him and I'm going to study more about him. I thought Gary Russell Jr would have won this fight. 
He seems to be in the same tier as Rigondeaux although I prefer styles like Lomachenko, that's why Soto Karass is my favourite fighter. It's a shame he lost though, he did put in a good fight. I know Soto Karass isn't on the same level, but I mean styles which are less defence-based.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 20, 2014)

Theron said:


> We shlda seen somma this :deal


This is incredible. From what I read and watched so far, he clearly is the Roy Jones of amateur boxing, and maybe eventually of pro boxing. A world title in the third pro fight, it's bouts like this that I remember.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Gary is so fucking short that it's borderline offensive, seriously. I'm like 5'6 1/2" barefoot and this motherfucker is short. I think it's mostly his head though -- it looks like it belongs on a someone at least 10-12 inches taller to look proportionally right.


He actually didn't look too undersized on fight night.. but you're right about that melon, that thing is ridiculous


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Klaus said:


> Thank you for the introduction, I am very impressed.
> 
> I watched the match the other night and was astounded that someone in just his third pro fight can display that much talent and expertise. I am now a big fan of him and I'm going to study more about him. I thought Gary Russell Jr would have won this fight.
> He seems to be in the same tier as Rigondeaux although I prefer styles like Lomachenko, that's why Soto Karass is my favourite fighter. It's a shame he lost though, he did put in a good fight. I know Soto Karass isn't on the same level, but I mean styles which are less defence-based.


There's some things that Loma just does better than anyone else, and as he adapts more you're really going to see the fruits of it all.
I honestly really dislike fighters like Soto Karass, they're almost like headless chickens, it's not so cool to take beatings when they can be prevented...that's a reason why I like Lomachenko, he's an offensive fighter but is very defensively able, coming forward. But I can respect that you like action based fighters like JSK.



Dealt_with said:


> He actually didn't look too undersized on fight night.. but you're right about that melon, that thing is ridiculous


True, dat melon head weighs 2 stone though, he should have tried to headbutt Loma.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> There's some things that Loma just does better than anyone else, and as he adapts more you're really going to see the fruits of it all.
> I honestly really dislike fighters like Soto Karass, they're almost like headless chickens, it's not so cool to take beatings when they can be prevented...that's a reason why I like Lomachenko, he's an offensive fighter but is very defensively able, coming forward. But I can respect that you like action based fighters like JSK.
> 
> True, dat melon head weighs 2 stone though, he should have tried to headbutt Loma.


How can a dickhead even have the gall to call some one a melon head? Really, that's like an obese cunt calling a slightly over weight cunt "fat":-( 
How you can hate on so many boxers, those that risk their lives to make the fights you want to watch, that fight for peanuts to entertain you, is nothing short of contemptible!
You do realize there's some 20 000 other currently registered boxers that would like some support, don't you?

You're the kind of weak, pathetic low life that would boo boxers, aren't you?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> How can a dickhead even have the gall to call some one a melon head? Really, that's like an obese cunt calling a slightly over weight cunt "fat":-(
> How you can hate on so many boxers, those that risk their lives to make the fights you want to watch, that fight for peanuts to entertain you, is nothing short of contemptible!
> You do realize there's some 20 000 other currently registered boxers that would like some support, don't you?
> 
> You're the kind of weak, pathetic low life that would boo boxers, aren't you?


He doesn't hate on Gary.
"It's impossible not to be a fan of GRJ, he's a likeable character. I'll always support him.
He showed heart, any thoughts of him being able to do anymore in that fight is squashed by the fact that Loma's
punches have a clubbing effect and Loma executed the basic gameplan well in that he'd go to the body to break Gary and thus
Gary's speed and use of athleticism down, thus going to the head afterwards. Gary just didn't have the fight in him.
I really don't want to say this as I don't mean to be condescending to Gary at all, but he looked a lot more amateur in there. Gary actually has good potential, I really want him to focus on stepping up in competition.
Gary has a good chin and he gained a genuine fan in me."
-Gaul.

Gary just has a big head, so it's something you can make fun of.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I told you all loma would beat that midget.. Easy money. I should have bet. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Watched my prediction come to life. Russell's speed carried some early rounds, Loma's timing and body shots turned the tide, and it went to the cards. I was really impressed by Loma's body shots, they sounded like a welterweight was landing them.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Lomachenko looked superb, @Dealt_with was stunningly accurate in his predictions (this time). GRJ's T-Rex arms were indeed a problem with Loma staying out of range. GRJ could not land the jab and could not win without it. I hope Arum doesn't let fight with the aging Rigondeaux "marinate" for 10 years because that's obviously the most interesting fight to make.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Lomachenko looked superb, @Dealt_with was stunningly accurate in his predictions (this time). GRJ's T-Rex arms were indeed a problem with Loma staying out of range. GRJ could not land the jab and could not win without it. I hope Arum doesn't let fight with the aging Rigondeaux "marinate" for 10 years because that's obviously the most interesting fight to make.


----------



## Sebastien Loeb (Apr 15, 2016)

Loma totally out-skilled him! What's even more pathetic is GRJ being butt-hurt & ungracious & actually having the nerve to criticise a guy with 2 pro fights for being unable to beat him in even more dominant fashion! I.e put him away! Guys deluded! He's gifted but he's a cock..

On to Martinez! Gary get over it LOL


----------

